# How far did we ride?



## BWolters

Tried to use mine today, but was so cold the screen was sluggish and the whole unit died after about 20 mins!! Needs to warm up!


----------



## Nokota

Dont worry SailorGriz, I wont be far behind you, but 18 degrees with a 20 mile per hour wind isn't exactly the weather I want to rack up some miles in


----------



## SailorGriz

Geez, Nokota, what are you? A wimp? Wind chill just below zero. What's the problem? ;-)


----------



## Nokota

I tell you what. Sun is shining, it is 8 degrees but no wind. If I get home early enough I'll try to get out for a ride and enjoy the sunshine. Hopefully it will be up to 18 by then. I will even try to get a pic. or two for you. Then I can log a distance on the thread as well.


----------



## SailorGriz

I"d be out for a bit today but the wind is howling and it just ain't very nice out! Not cold, just windy. Tomorrow is supposed to be nicer. And Thursday I'm planning to go to Hell's Gate State Park for a trail ride.


----------



## Nokota

All right, I went out for a ride today. 15 degrees and breezy with a foot of snow on the ground. Managed 45 minutes before the cold got to me.

BTW, where is Hell's Gate State Park?

Date Distance Cumulative Distance
1/17/11 2.5 miles, 2.5 miles.


----------



## SailorGriz

Well done! Maybe I'll get out tomorrow.

Hell's Gate is right south of Lewiston, Idaho, across the Snake River from Clarkston, Washington. It's a long, skinny, park that runs from the river to the tops of the bluffs. Kind of rugged, in places, not so much in others. They get almost no snow down there (way low elevation) so it's a good winter riding ground for around here. 

Or, it COULD be a good winter riding ground if I could ever manage to get there!


----------



## QOS

Y'all are too funny! Some people are amazed at how cold it gets on the Gulf Coast in the winter - a wet cold is a nasty bone chilling cold. It was in the high 20's the other day with a windchill of 10 degrees. 

Ok...riding information

Cumulative miles for 2011

18.7 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles


----------



## SailorGriz

Uh, oh, Nokota! QOS is trying to clean our clocks! Of course, living down south where it's warm "most of the time" gives her an advantage. Nevertheless, we best get in some quality saddle time just to keep her from getting too smug! ;-)

Yeah, QOS, it DOES get cold down there on occation. But it tends not to last most of the winter! Not that I can complain too much this week--been in the 40's, all the snow is gone, the wind dried stuff up enough so we're not up to our knees in mud soup. Life is good!


----------



## Nokota

We have had one heck of a winter so far. Average snowfall for us through the whole season is 119". We are up to 120" already and have the rest of January, February, March, and sometimes into April to go!!!! Now the snow doesn't bother me, but our temps have been averaging in the low 20's during the day with lots of wind. Now Sailorgriz, maybe I should trailer to Idaho, pick you up and go to that Hell's canyon you make sound so good. Bring some Dutch Ovens, a couple tents and spend a week racking up some miles. Heck, my wife may even be up for a campout like that, especially if I make some good meals for her(she's not fond of sleeping on the ground in a tent) I know my daughter would be sitting in the front seat waiting to go the minute I mention it to her.
When we leave there head over to see paintedhorse in Utah and see some of that fantastic country he rides in as well. Geez!!!! I need to retire so I can see ride some different country!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Nah, you don't want to bother with Hell's Gate--way to small to be worth more'n a day ride now and then.

If you're gonna come out here we need to hit the Frank Church River of No Return and/or the Gospel Hump Wilderness Areas. We could go in for a month and never see the end of it! I'm hoping to do a couple weeks in there this summer--traveling light, no pack stock, just what we can carry on the saddle horses. Not sure it'll work out, but that's the Goal. Starting with Gospel Hump since it's the closest to us at about 3 hours to the trailhead. 

I sent an email to the ranger there last week asking about forage for stock. Can't do a light trip without adequate forage. Sure hope the answer is No Problems!


----------



## traildancer

I keep track of hours in the saddle for the Missouri Fox Trotting Horse Association. Currently, my horse, Sailor, is number one with over 2100 hours since 1999. The hours are cumulative and stay with the horse.

Anyway, then I multiply by 3.5 to get mileage. Mostly I ride where mileage is not posted so it's a best guess.

So far this year on three horses I have put in close to 30 miles. I'll have to check the exact number when I get home.

I ride a couple of times a week on some public land not too far from home for 2+ hours at a time.


----------



## Nokota

Sailorgriz, Wish I could get out there and ride the area. Sounds great to me, I hope the forage response is a good one. We dont have remote areas quite as big as yours but I am hoping to horse camp in the Adirondack Mountains this summer. Make sure you take a camera and take lots of pics.

Traildancer.....sounds like you are going to be the pacesetter for this thread. I'll do my best to keep up but am already 27.5 miles behind.


----------



## QOS

It was raining here today - just like yesterday. Gaaaa! Ready for some nice weather but February is pretty wet and nasty here.

We are riding at E. O. Siecke Forest Saturday - not real sure of how many miles we will go as I have never rode there. It is 50 miles from here so it is an ok haul...we are going with our trail riding group. The following weekend we want to haul up to The Big Sandy and ride. I haven't rode there but it is an 18 mile trip but I believe we are going to opt for maybe 10 or 12 miles. Woot!!! Got to get in some good rides before it starts raining every day.


----------



## SailorGriz

GREAT RIDE! Mr. Big did himself proud riding all by our lonesome down at Hell's Gate State Park. He doesn't do real good on roads but was outstanding on the single track trails on the sides of the canyons. We were away from the truck for about 4 hours and rode 7 1/2 miles. 

For some reason I can't edit my first post so here's my new numbers:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3


----------



## QOS

Woot!!! that sounds like a fun time. I may be able to squeeze in a ride Friday and we are riding Saturday, Sunday and next Sunday. Going horse shopping Saturday a week for a fellow trail rider so it is wall to wall horses!


----------



## SailorGriz

Weather permitting I'll take Big up the Butte tomorrow. And maybe Friday, too, when the Mrs. gets home from a business trip. She claims she'll be home early. Hopefully with enough energy to take a little ride!

Have fun QOS! Sounds like a couple of great weekends coming up!


----------



## Nokota

Highest temp from now to next tuesday is 20 degrees. some of our lows are -5. I dont think I am going to be doing any riding over the next few days. So it is up to you guys to keep the miles going.


----------



## QOS

Bummer! I can go riding this weekend but won't be able to go up to Big Sandy on Sunday - I forgot that my daughter in law's baby shower is that day. I will be able to make the cake on Friday and go ride Saturday but not on Sunday when my buddies are going. Oh well, that is the way it goes. I am looking forward to our ride next month at Ebenezer Park in Jasper, Texas. That is going to be a blast.


----------



## SailorGriz

Forecasts around here change every few hours, but right now it looks like at least partly sunny and no rain/snow at Hell's Gate Saturday thru Friday. This weekend I have other obligations and can't go down. Maybe one day next week . . . if the Mrs. will let me spend the diesel fuel to get there!

But, perhaps Sunday morning she and I can go up the Butte for an hour or two. Gotta get her mare under saddle before she reverts to all her old bad habits of being crazy. Don't hurt the Mrs. attitude none to get out in the saddle bit, either! ;-)


----------



## Nokota

Seems odd to me that you live in Idaho and have the weather to ride in, and I line in upstate NY and its just too danged cold to ride. high of 12 saturday and 9 on sunday. You have to take the time to ride so some of us in colder country can live vicarously through you!


----------



## SailorGriz

I live in way north Idaho where our weather is heavily influenced by the Pacific Northwest. Think Portland and Seatle. Lots of clouds in the winter, lots of moisture, but not very cold. Generally. 

Lewiston is over 2000 feet lower than we are--down at less than 800 feet above sea level. It's a lot more dessert like and a lot warmer. Hell's Gate State Park says on their website that they virtually never have snow. When I got there yesterday it was wet and muddy in places. By the time I left the muddy spots had drained down via the sandy soil. Still kind of wet, but no slop. Heck, Mr. Big's boots didn't even need washed when we got home!

So, anyway, parts of Idaho are cold and have very heavy snow. Other parts are warmer and don't get much snow at all. Pretty variable around the state!

Where you live you get Canadian cold and Great Lakes moisture. A challenging combination, to say the least! I don't miss the cold--I last lived in Wisconsin which also got the cold Canada air. Just talked to my girls who still live there. School is delayed tomorrow by 2 hours due to the cold. I think that means real temps less than -10, if I remember correctly. Can't be having the Little Kiddies standing out at the bus stop when it's that cold! ;-)


----------



## QOS

brrrrrrrr..that is why I live in Texas! Yes, it can be, on occasion, bone chilling cold here...but for the most part, nice weather in the winter! Hot as Hades in the summer though


----------



## SailorGriz

QOS, I've lived in the south and I've llived in the north. I'm here to tell you that every summer I'm glad I live in the north! Of course, in the winter I wished I lived in the south. Sigh. ;-)

Where I live now is not a bad compromise. Not too hot, not too cold, not too muggy in the summer. And very few mosquitos and ticks--at least right around here. Ticks in the mountains in early summer. Mosquitos, too, I suspect. Sigh.

But I do get tired of the Pacific Northwest Overcast that keeps our sun hidden so much in the winter. I'm thinking it's sunnier at Hell's Gate State Park by Lewiston--which should be all the reason I need to go visit, right? And, as long as I'm going there, I mights just as well take my horse . . . .


----------



## traildancer

So far I have 19.5 hours which equals 68.25 miles. But I live where the temperatures are not usually very cold, just rainy, and I'll ride when it's misting or snowing.

Like some of you, my horses are my therapy! In the past I have noticed that if I go more than a week without riding, I get cranky. Ergo, I try to at least ride once a week, weather permitting.


----------



## QOS

This morning it was 37 degrees with a real feel of 25, the wind was blowing hard and the humidity was 79% which is what makes it so freaking cold. It warmed up later in the day but geez louise. We are having a hard freeze tonight - with a ride planned for tomorrow morning an hour and a half away. We will probably freeze our butts off but that is just the way it goes! I spent the day Saddle shopping with my cousin....we had a blast.


----------



## SailorGriz

QOS: your signature line talking about your "new canter in a circle skills."

OK, I admit, I'm new to riding horses. But isn't cantering in a circle kind of like going nowhere--fast? ;-)

(Sorry. Yes, I do understand. But, sometimes, my worser nature just has too rear it's ugly head. heehee)


----------



## QOS

Sailor, yes it is!!! Long story short....I used to ride like the wind as a teenager - loved to lope, canter, gallop along. Fast forward 30 + years and I wanted a horse again. I went and tried a horse that took off like a crazy thing bucking and running - my big fat backside came off at the other end of the arena (not bad for an old girl that hadn't rode in 26+ years!) and got seriously hurt. I bought a horse anyway but his canter was pretty rough and he was a former race horse! Gentle and sweet but I was scared to canter in the little arena (the size a of large round pen) as the bending put me off balance and my horse always wanted to run to the middle so I was so proud of my new skills. I haven't loped in the round pen in a long time now...I have a different horse and he only knows one speed after trot and that is GALLOP. Working on slowing that down!! 

LOL I am such a wiennie!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Ah, but you're enjoying it, QOS, and that's what counts! I've only cantered Mr. Big a couple times--it's a big loping canter that unnerves me quite a bit. Which is OK since he has no real need to canter and doesn't seem inclined to do so, anyway.


----------



## rum4

If it is alright I would like to join in on keeping my mileage posted here with you all. I live in SC and it has been cold here so far this year but I have managed to get out and ride. 
Traildancer I agree, my horses are my therapy and if not I can get cranky. I try and ride at least once a week. 
So far this year I have ridden about 12 miles. I have a GPS and will keep better dates and mileage. I am riding Sunday. I ahve 500 acres to ride on without having to haul a horse ina trailer and within an hour from my house I have lots of parks to ride.


----------



## QOS

You are so right Sailor! My new boy just needs to learn to slow down...the former owner let a "trainer" keep him for a year. All they did was run him in the ground (he is very fast) and treat him extremely harshly. I am hoping to slow him down and get him to lope slow like my hubby's horse!


----------



## QOS

Join on in Rum4 - the more the merrier!! I am trying to learn all about this Garmin - it is fun!


----------



## QOS

Went on a ride today that was a blast. Encountered a Yellow Brick Road Bridge out in the back of the park. The park is part of the water system for the city so this road went over a canal and was brand new. It was painted with Safety Yellow and the paint was so new you could smell it. The road bed of it was metal and bright yellow. Hubby's horse, Sarge first refused and backed up when his feet hit the hollow sound of the bridge but when asked a second time he went where Barry pointed him. Biscuit hesitated and then went as did my cousin's hubby's horse Regan. Cousin's horse flat out refused even when we all went back and tried to lead him over. Elan just said no. We even went down the bayou a ways hoping he would get upset over being left and follow over but no...it wasn't happening. 

We went back the other way, over the big bridge that is cement and into the back of the park, saw the same hogs as last week, and we came back down the bayou on the other side and up to the road, back into the park and around the woods to the trailers. LOL it was a fun day.

We were supposed to go up to Kirbyville 50 miles to the north but it was 24 degrees up there. My cousin's hubby said he didn't want to go...he works out in the cold all the time so we went local and had a blast!


Cumulative miles for 2011

27.1 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles


----------



## SailorGriz

Sunday the Mrs. and I went for a short ride on the Butte. I didn't take the GPS but we went about 2 miles, maybe a bit more. Mr. Big did himself proud! If he behaved like that all the time I'd be Horseman's Heaven!

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3


----------



## QOS

Woot!!! I am sure y'all had a great time. I would love to ride in Idaho. I went there once and thought it was GORGEOUS. We were in Swan Valley - so pretty!!!! My cousin and I are planning a ride Saturday - it should be anywhere from 5-10 miles. Depends on how lazy we are!


----------



## SailorGriz

Another bit of a ride today. A bit further than Sunday, but same basic area. Alone, this time. Mr. Big continues to get better'n better!

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7

Tomorrow we go to Hell's Gate again. Woot Woot!

And, hopefully, again this weekend with the Mrs.


----------



## traildancer

I got to ride the last four days in a row. Woo-hoo! The sun was shining and about 50+ degrees here. I broke a hundred miles for the month so far and there are still riding days left!


----------



## SailorGriz

A beautiful day at Hell's Gate! Our first loop went along the bottom of the canyon slope going out, then up the slope to about midway, then back along the canyon slope. Going out was mostly multi-track trail, coming back was some pretty knarly single track--excellent practice riding for this summer in the mountains.

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8

Mrs. wants to go to Hell's Gate again this weekend!


----------



## Nokota

I'm jealous. work, chores, and my daughters basketball game..........and it got up to 36 degrees. Good to see everyone out riding though.


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, it was only a mile, or so, but we did get out late yesterday. Just went up the lane and into a field. Mrs. was ponying the filly which was kind of a zoo. I think it's only the second time she's done it and the filly just wasn't interested in walking quietly beside/behind her mom (filly is from the Mrs. Mare). When we got out into the field the filly was turned loose to play. So Mr. Big wanted to play, too. Now, I've said I'm new at this riding stuff and when Mr. Big decided to play it was a bit much for me! So I had to draw him down a knotch or ten. Sigh.

New mileage:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8
January 28-- 1.0-- 23.8


----------



## QOS

Well, I win the dummy award for the week. I got on Biscuit Friday in the arena. He acted like an idiot...I got off (sissy horse rider here) and took the stirrups off the Aussie and lunged him for 20 minutes. Saturday haul out to the barn, load up The Biscuit, put saddle in, haul out to the park, get out, tack up The Biscuit, loosen girths and pull under flap out from under the saddle, re tighten girth, get out step stool to mount...and there is NOTHING to mount with. GAAAAAAAAA I left the stirrups in the tack closet. 

What an idiot. I rode 20 feet Friday...does that count?


----------



## traildancer

You bet it counts, QOS. It's butt in the saddle that matters!!


----------



## SailorGriz

I tacked on another 3.8 today, up on the Butte across the road. 

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8
January 28-- 1.0-- 23.8
February 2-- 3.8-- 27.6


----------



## QOS

You go SailorGriz!!!! I am hoping to ride this weekend if the weather straightens up. Freezing weather in the 20's with windchill in the teens and single digits. Supposed to be really breezing Sunday so maybe Saturday will be a good riding day. My cousin and I want to hit the trails - but we know it is going to be MUDDY as all get out. Biscuit doesn't seem to be a huge fan of the mud!


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, we went out again. This time back to Hell's Gate. We tried to go to Craig Mountain, a bit further south, but the windy, steep, access road had a sheet of ice on it right around a curve half blocked by snow, just past a turn around. I got to back down around the curve past the snow on a narrow road that was partly blocked--on the inside, of course--and that had a cliff on the outside. 

Fortuneately, I was wearing double pants. snicker

5.8 miles today. At the far end we brewed fresh coffee and made chicken/pasta soup from a homemade mix that I brought along. 

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8
January 28-- 1.0-- 23.8
February 2-- 3.8-- 27.6
February 5-- 5.8-- 33.4


----------



## QOS

Woot!!! Sailorgriz that sounds fabulous! I am too big of a chicken to ride on a cliff!!!! 

It was gorgeous today but I was making a birthday cake for some little girl to earn money to keep the boys....my cousin and I are riding tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## SailorGriz

I didn't take a pix from up top, but here is one down along the Snake River. We had been riding straight up from this trail about 100 feet, or so. If you look carefully you can see my orange saddlebags on the ground to the left of the horses. I set up my camp stove on a rock for hot coffee and soup.


----------



## Nokota

You are embarrasing me!!!! I have not gotten out at all!!!

I will make up for it when the weather breaks. Great pic. by the way!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Thanks Nokota! Don't be embarassed: weather is everything! Goshdarndadratitall!

My concern is that I'm trying to get the horses ready for week long pack trips sans pack horses--carrying everything on the riding stock. I figure we need to be ready to do 15 miles +/- a day for a week with a full load. That means a LOT of getting into shape for both horses and riders! 

And, right now, we just can't work on it. Short rides are fine, but we need the occational long ride to find out how much we have to work to get ready. 

Oh, well. Days are getting longer. Soon they'll get warmer. Maybe drier. Then we can do longer rides.


----------



## QOS

Sorry I couldn't get this posted earlier! We went riding Sunday for 2.5 hours around Tyrrell Park. We rode where we hadn't rode before - even where my cousin had never rode because it wasn't accessible before. What a ride - my friend's Tennessee Walker was full of **** and vinegar. He threw in some bucks, twirls and swirls, a few rearing up episodes, powering up the levee like a wild man. Rogue lived up to his name Sunday. Biscuit on the other hand, is NOT a fan of mud and the entire ride was on very soft ground that they were sinking into. Mud everywhere and we have nasty thick "gumbo" mud that is a whole lot of clay. He was getting more and more upset (He felt like he was going to pop a cork) and he had nipped hubby's horse Sarge on the butt twice. He is not a biter so he was being a bit of a pill. I had him between hubby and my cousin. He was slogging away and he swung his head towards Sarge, hubby's horse. The he did the same to my cousin's horse Elan and OMG he bit my cousin on the leg!

Thank God he didn't chomp down on her but he BIT her. I whapped him on the shoulder and she flung up her hand at him which he had evaded quiet easily. We kept going and he was getting more and more cranked and feeling like he was not in control of his own body so I asked everyone to stop. We stopped and he was soaking wet with sweat (all of the horses were!) and he stood there a few minutes and collected himself. We took off again and he had settled down. We stopped to pick their hooves and the mud was like clay glue in their feet. He had wanted to walk on the levee instead of in the mud which was amazing as he is not a fan of rocky roads either. (his feet were cut super short when I got him and he was tender footed!)

All in all it was a wild ride...we have had some adventures every weekend that we rode but I guess that is what keeps it interesting!

Here are some pictures - in one you can see these birds flying up off the water - my husband said they were Mexican Squealer ducks - there were hundreds of them.

Cumulative miles for 2011

34.3 Miles

February 5, 2011 7.2 

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## QOS

Same trails as before today but at least it wasn't wet and muddy as all get out!!

We saw a buzzard that had major issues. He was on the ground and when we approached he hopped it the water and was floundering around. On the trip back he got out pf the water on the other bank and was floundering around over there. I think he was going to be food for the other buzzards soon, poor thing. 

We rode 9.1 hours in 3 hours. A friend's horse was acting up again and she was having a hard time with him. He was spooking and acting like a pill. We had to stop a number of times so she could bring him under control. 

Cumulative miles for 2011

43.4 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, I think you beat me today, QOS. We were out about 3 hours, too, but I'm counting it as 8 miles. The GPS was a casualty of my Old Timers' Memory issues. Sigh. 

We went over to Moscow Mountain, about 10 miles from home. The Mrs. rode there several times several years ago. I've never been. It's mostly industrial forest that is laced with tons of trails. Lots of old logging roads (mostly what we rode) and lot's of double and single track mountain bike trails. Some of the single track trails are marked for no horses--but they mostly aren't marked and even if some are off limits there should be many, many, other miles of trails.

Since last fall the area's been under snow. With the warm weather we've been having most of the snow is gone--just a few stretches where there was up to a foot or so. Because it's only about 10 miles I suspect I'll be going over there a lot, weather permitting, 'cause it's a lot prettier and more extensive than just riding across the road and a lot closer (and a lot more trees) than riding at Hells Gate.

We rode UP for two hours. Almost continual up. I think there were two or three short downhills on the way up and a few short level spots. Other than that, we went up. And, of course, down on the way back. Even though it wasn't a very long ride I think all the up and down was hard on us human types. We're both pretty tired and sore. The horses seemed a bit tired, but not too bad.

Actually, I was REALLY pleased with Mr. Big! We've increased his ration because he lost weight over the winter and he seemed a LOT perkier, more energetic, and moved a lot better than he had been! I'm a happy rider!

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8
January 28-- 1.0-- 23.8
February 2-- 3.8-- 27.6
February 5-- 5.8-- 33.4 
February 13- 8.0-- 41.4

Oh, yeah. We got off an walked a bit on the way up to spell the horses. Mr. Big managed to step on his reins and break his bridle. We were in kind of a pickle with no spare parts. Then I noticed that it broke a strap off in a buckle and I was able to just buckle it one knotch tighter and we were fine. My bridle is OLD and the leather isn't the best--but it's kind of cool so I like it. Now it's time for a new one. Sigh.


----------



## QOS

wow wee! What an adventure y'all had today. It sounds gorgeous and going up and up is tough on the body. 

Biscuit was soaking wet today - he has extremely long hair and is shedding like crazy. We were riding on the flat though. Your ride sounds a whole lot more fun. We are going up to Ebenezer Park in Jasper, TX next weekend and it is hilly there. I can't wait to track trails there. 

Isn't it nice to have a place to ride just 10 miles away. The park we ride in is about 8 miles or so from the barn so it is convenient! The only thing is today there was some guy riding his 4 wheeler with a kid on the back up on the levee roads. 4 wheelers aren't supposed to be in the park! He left the colichee road and down to where we ride - was in front of us but later I heard him running it in the woods. Gaaaaa...he is tearing up the trails and it is supposed to be for hiking and equestrians only. 

I had so much fun today - gorgeous gorgeous weather which was nice after so much *cold* and rain.


----------



## SailorGriz

Update on the broken bridle. I took his old bridle to the hardware store (closest thing we have to a tack store) and used it to help me find a big enough bridle for Mr. Big. I found one that probably would have fit, but was marginal. Then I saw a draft horse bridle. Sigh. I did have to shorten it to it's shortest hole, but it really fits well. 

I guess "Mr. Big" is an appropriate barn name for my registered paint! 

Someday I need to add a nose band since it doesn't have one. Until then I'll just take a halter and slip it on over the top of the bridle when I need to put a lead rope on him. The nose band off his old bridle will work (I put it on that one, too) I just have to get around to doing it. 

And, honestly, I'd rather go riding!


----------



## QOS

At least you fixed it! I am all thumbs with stuff like that!

We are gearing up for our trip this weekend - and wouldn't you know it? I now have draining sinuses and a sore throat....gaaaaa!!! I am going if I have to drag a leg.


----------



## SailorGriz

No sense dragging a leg, QOS! Just throw it over your horse and let her drag it! ;-)

Hope you're feeling better soonest! I've got a bit of cold, too. Riding yesterday didn't help--but probablly didn't hurt much, either.

Weather today was good for riding and I was busy. Grrrrr. Now rain/snow for most of the rest of the week. Hopefully clearing by Friday or Saturday. I'd like to go over to Moscow Mountain again on Friday, or sooner, weather permitting. Not sure if the Mrs. will be able to get away again next weekend, or not. But I'm hoping! 

PS: Happy Valentine's Day! ;-)


----------



## QOS

Happy Valentine's to you and the Mrs. I will throw the leg over The Biscuit and go even if I am in a coma. I can't wait to get there and breath in the pines. It is sandy up there so it shouldn't be too muddy except in a few places. 

Ugghhh...my throat is sore, my face is itchy and my nose is thinking about running like a sieve. Ok...I am off to drink some Nyquil and go to bed and dream about cantering down the lane.


----------



## Nokota

This is embarrasing, 6 pages and the last time I rode was the first page. Finally got out today. Overcast with some sprinkles but I still went out. Only did 3 miles, but that was enough because the soft melting snow is a foot deep. Tough work for her, worked up quite a sweat trudging through that. I am going to try to get out tomorrow again, and saturday, and sunday!!!........

Hopefully spring is around the corner.

Date Distance Cumulative Distance
1/17/11 2.5 miles
2/17/11 3 miles 5.5 cumulative.


----------



## SailorGriz

Good News, Nokota!

Spring IS around the corner!

Bad news: we don't know how far it is to the corner. Sigh.

Glad you got out! I'd been hoping to get out this week a couple times but we now have a foot of very wet snow over soft ground. Just not good conditions for riding. Maybe try for something this weekend.


----------



## Nokota

Yup, we have about a foot of wet soft snow. I am fortunate that I ride right from the farm. I live in a valley and it is about one mile across and about 7 miles long. Winter spring I stay on the flat valley floor, and when it dries out, I just head for the hills and really give her a good workout.

Hope you get out this weekend, sounds like Mr. Big is doing really well for you.


----------



## equiniphile

That's awesome you have so many trails available to you! We have lots of woods and a thousand or so acres of park-owned fields we're fortunate to be able to ride in, and there's a ton of metroparks near us that are 20 minutes away...too bad we don't have a trailer! :lol:


----------



## QOS

I am impressed y'all get out in the cold and snow. I am a sissy...that is why I live in the south!!!! We have had entirely TOO much cold COLD weather :shock: this year but it is supposed to be extremely mild this weekend. High of 75 on Sunday and low of 57 Friday night. We are leaving at 9:00 AM tomorrow morning to camp out ghetto fabulous style in my Brenderup. We will be staying at Ebenezer Equestrian Park with a group of friends and my cousin and her hubby. My other cousin lives nearby and we will be going to eat with him Saturday night.

I am hoping to ride all three days and map the trails. It is a wonderful place to ride - hilly but no mountains! Creeks to cross, a lake to get the horses in (well, when it is not so cold!!!) tons of trees they have to go over. Can't wait!!! I'll post some pictures. Hope everyone has a great weekend and everyone gets to RIDE!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This winter has been terrible in terms of being able to get out on trail for me. While bad winters are not normal for this area, we got into a horrible pattern of a storm every 3 days--and several of them were ice storms. Nothing stops all forward progress like ice over everything!!

My current mileage for 2011 leaves a lot to be desired:
Jan 9 - 11.62 miles - 11.62 miles total
Feb 17 - 6.75 miles - 18.37 miles total

I can only hope mother nature is over her fury.. but the dreaded ice/snow is back in the forecast _again_ this coming week.


----------



## SailorGriz

Welcome aboard Phantom! Even if you haven't gotten out often at least it looks like you get some good riding when you do get out. All is not lost!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> Welcome aboard Phantom! Even if you haven't gotten out often at least it looks like you get some good riding when you do get out. All is not lost!



Thank you!

I am so lucky to be able to ride at all (the mare I ride is not my own), but this winter sure did make me stir crazy. I can't wait to get back to normal.


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, I wish Mr. Big would get back to normal! The sun came out on the snow, no wind, not cold, I thinks: good day for a ride!

So I saddle up Mr. Big. And he's afraid of EVERYTHING! He did his first 180 under me today. Was afraid of the Horse Eating Bush on the other side of the road--the same one we've ridden past dozens of times. He about came out of his skin when some snow fell off a power pole cross tree. 

Heck, he even shied at his own shadow--right in front of the driveway!

He was, in a word, a mess. I tried to get him to settle down but it just wasn't gonna happen. We rode about a half hour and then I called it quits. I'll try it again tomorrow. Maybe the Horse Eating Bush will have morphed back into just a bush by then. Sigh.

I'm not even going to count the mile, or so, we rode. 

In the meantime, sure is pretty out! Nice fresh clean snow on everything, sun out on and off. Picture perfect!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> I'm not even going to count the mile, or so, we rode.



sounds to me like that was one tough mile and should perhaps count as double or triple--hard to measure airtime with a garmin though. :lol:


----------



## Nokota

Got out again today. it actually went up to 60 degrees although it was very windy. Sun was out. Very wet though. walked through a lot of standing water.

Sorry Mr. Big wasn't that good for you today. Just chalk it up to the full moon 

Date Distance Cumulative Distance
1/17/11 2.5 miles
2/17/11 3 miles 5.5 cumulative. 
2/18/11 5.75 miles 11.25 cumulative


----------



## Nokota

Glad I got out the last few days. Currently 16 degrees, snowing with gusts up to 50-60MPH.

Doesnt look like I will be getting out any time soon based on the forecast.


----------



## SailorGriz

Hang on to your britches, Nokota! Too darn cold to be having them blown off! ;-)


----------



## Nokota

I cant believe it. For the first time this winter I am doing nothing regardless of the weather. Dropped the kids off at the ski hill and I am content to sit by the woodstove, read a book and surf the net. Just to darned cold and WINDY to be outside today. I may even take a nap for the first time and years. That woodstove is making me tired!!!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

You gotta watch out for those wood stoves, Nokota! They give off sleepy gas like nobody's business! I sometimes have the same problem, so I know! ;-)


----------



## SailorGriz

So after yesterday's fiasco the Mrs. (who's been riding forever) wants to take Big out and see what's going on with him. Of course, he's a perfect gentleman! She rides him around for awhile, then I get on (using her saddle--never doing THAT again!) and ride up the road a spell. He was generally very well behaved but we did have one little dust up where he decided not to go. A judicious application of the stick and then he was fine. 

But, no sun today causing the snow to be blinding and the shadows to be impenetrable. Maybe that was his problem? Hard to say. But I guess I won't shoot him and might even keep him! ;-)

Only counted a mile today. But it was a good mile other than the saddle.

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8
January 28-- 1.0-- 23.8
February 2-- 3.8-- 27.6
February 5-- 5.8-- 33.4 
February 13- 8.0-- 41.4
February 19- 1.0-- 42.4


----------



## Nokota

Got out again today. This time I had the privelege of riding with my daughter. 3 miles in 22 degree weather. No wind and bright sun made for a great ride!!!

2/17/11 3 miles 5.5 cumulative. 
2/18/11 5.75 miles 11.25 cumulative 
2/20/11 3 miles 14.25 cumulative


----------



## SailorGriz

Well done Nokota!

I got out, too, with the Mrs. 3 miles in mostly sun, 30's, little or no wind, a foot or so of heavy snow with soft ground underneith. GREAT day for a ride!

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8
January 28-- 1.0-- 23.8
February 2-- 3.8-- 27.6
February 5-- 5.8-- 33.4 
February 13- 8.0-- 41.4
February 19- 1.0-- 42.4 
February 20- 3.0-- 45.2


----------



## QOS

Wow Wee SailorGriz...sorry to hear Mr. Big was attached by the giant bush. LOL Horses can be so funny about things.

I am exhausted right now! We got home earlier from our camping trip. We just piddled around Friday - out to eat at The Stump restaurant, set up our camp, visited with everyone that was pouring in to the park. They were pretty much all with our group or come to join the group. Saturday we rode twice. It was foggy Saturday morning...we went up and down the steep hills which was a blast. One Biscuit was basically galloping up - it was a hard go for the horses, and I was hanging on to my horn for dear life. Last time my horse (not Biscuit) charged up like that I got a huge hematoma in my stomach when I checked his speed and he kicked out twice. I still have a lump from that.. :shock:. My saddle was slipping because he was soaking wet by that time. (everyone was having slipping saddles this weekend). We rode on the beach of the lake and got into the water up to just his ankles. He started pawing the water and the back legs were buckling. The first time I remember seeing Biscuit a friend was riding him and he dropped and wallowed in the lake! He was giving that a go and I was kicking for all I was worth to get him to more. He finally moved!! 

On the second ride he cantered so sweetly for a short while and it was getting to a part of the trail with tons of roots so we slowed. Started again and he went into a gallop like a asinine and when I checked him to slow to a lope he shook his head and was jumping around - ooops..he had to stop and slow to a walk but I didn't get scared.  We walked back slowly much to his annoyance. Oh Well.....too bad.

Today we rode out to what is called the Beaver Pond. Over downed trees, there are tons from two hurricanes and we have had lots of storms here lately and trees that were weakened have fallen. Biscuit doesn't go over some trees well but he does cross streams easily. He did have to jump a little ditch and he did that nicely. Trees laying at an angle kinda trip him up. 

We were following my cousin home and their 4 horse LQ trailer had a blowout. Gaaaa...they had got a little ahead of us when we stopped for gasoline. We came over a hill and there they were on the side of the road. We stopped to lend a hand. 

Anywhoo...I tracked on my phone and my regular Garmin. They don't actually agree which is nuts. I don't understand that!

Here is a pic of a clean Biscuit. I bought him from someone we trail ride with and so everyone knew him. They all couldn't get over how much better he looks with weight and shining hair!

Cumulative miles for 2011

60.9 Miles

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## phantomhorse13

i got out twice this week!! neither ride went quite as planned. 

i got a migraine in the middle of the ride on wed and had to head back to the trailer sooner than planned. nothing like puking the last 5 miles in. :-( 

today we just picked the wrong place..got a few miles in and the trail turned to solid ice. so again, back to the trailer way sooner than planned. but i still got to ride, which is a plus. 

only 4 weeks till my first competition of the season, which is exciting and frightening at the same time!

my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles


wed:










today:


----------



## QOS

I am so sorry you got sick. I can't imagine being on a horse with a migraine. Haven't had one in years but just the thought of being up high, swaying, jarring...ok...yeah...I'd be puking like a dog. :shock:

Glad you got out though and the pics are so pretty! Hope your next ride is better! We are going riding tomorrow at a place I have never been. I understand it is just a straight shot ride but hey, it is a ride!!! If we ride the entire ride it is 18 miles. I don't know if we will do 18 - we will see who chickens out first!


----------



## Nokota

Rode today, snow was kind of deep but weather was above freezing.
2/17/11 3 miles 5.5 cumulative. 
2/18/11 5.75 miles 11.25 cumulative 
2/20/11 3 miles 14.25 cumulative 
2/28/11 3.75 miles 18 cumulative


----------



## QOS

We went riding at the Big Sandy State Park today. It is one hour and 10 minutes from the house up in the "Big Thicket" preserve. It is a straight shot ride with a loop on the end IF you ride the entire trail. It is 18 miles round trip but we rode out about 6 miles and 6 miles back. Lots of downed trees to go over - the storms with winter have really wreaked havoc on the hurricane weakened trees. Some we had to go off of the trail to get around. Biscuit went like a champ today. We crossed a cute little bridge. The wind was blowing but more up in the tops of the trees - one broken tree fell near us and the horses spooked :shock: but nothing serious. 

My cousin said in the summer it is so hot there it is almost unbearable - that is why we went in February! :shock: We planned next weeks ride - supposed to be at Masterson's Forest in a town about 40 miles from here. 

Cumulative miles for 2011

73.1 Miles

February 27 Ride 12.2

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> We went riding at the Big Sandy State Park today. It is one hour and 10 minutes from the house up in the "Big Thicket" preserve.


looks like a great place.. and i am so jealous of you riding in short sleeves!!

but i will not be jealous of you come july.


----------



## QOS

It was nice weather that day. It was overcast for most of the day and had a nice breeze. It will be hotter than fire in July!!


----------



## Nokota

Sunny and 32 degrees. Could not pass it up. Snow is soft and the ground underneath is soft and muddy. did some exploring for some new trail loops but some of the areas will have to wait until the ground dries a little more as we were sinking in quite a bit.

Haven't heard from you riding in a bit Sailor Griz......how is the weather out in Idaho!!!

3/1 2.25miles 20.25 cumulative


----------



## QOS

Yeah, SailorGriz...what is going on in Idaho? 

Nokota - Biscuit is not a fan of muddy trails! That is the only time I have seen this horse have a bit of a meltdown!!! Glad you got out and about - so where are some pictures?


----------



## Nokota

Uhhh.....ummm. I didn't take any. Probably could have gotten an ear shot in but when riding alone it would just be some views.


----------



## QOS

Views are good!!! I love to see the scenery! Come on now...take at LEAST one!!!


----------



## Nokota

Allright, I will see what I can do on the next ride.


----------



## QOS

that will be might fine!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Nokota said:


> Uhhh.....ummm. I didn't take any. Probably could have gotten an ear shot in but when riding alone it would just be some views.



yes, scenery shots please!! then those of us stuck inside way more than they like can ride along vicariously.


----------



## Gizmo

phantomhorse13 said:


> i got out twice this week!! neither ride went quite as planned.
> 
> i got a migraine in the middle of the ride on wed and had to head back to the trailer sooner than planned. nothing like puking the last 5 miles in. :-(
> 
> today we just picked the wrong place..got a few miles in and the trail turned to solid ice. so again, back to the trailer way sooner than planned. but i still got to ride, which is a plus.
> 
> only 4 weeks till my first competition of the season, which is exciting and frightening at the same time!
> 
> my 2011 mileage
> jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
> feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
> feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
> feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles
> 
> 
> wed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today:



Oh darn, I actually know how you feel, I get frequent migraines and 99.99% of the time I end up puking. So I went to the doctor to get it fixed he gave me some good medication that works amazing. One thing I noticed though. If I wear my helmet I get one. So I have only started wearing my helmet when I really need to and wearing it loser. Do you think your helmet could be a little too tight? We have been dealing with ice major here, except its every where I hate it so much. I haven't been able to ride for like two weeks now. Hoping it melts away soon.


----------



## Nokota

I brought the camera out but forgot to bring it with me. Sorry:-(

Rode with my daughter again. It was sunny so decieving. Sunny or not 21 degrees is coooollllddd!!!!! so we cut the ride a little short.

3/1 2.25miles 20.25 cumulative 
3/3 1.5 miles 21.75 cumulative


----------



## QOS

You are right Nokota...that is cold!!!! I am a sissy...that is why I live in the south!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Gizmo said:


> One thing I noticed though. If I wear my helmet I get one. So I have only started wearing my helmet when I really need to and wearing it loser. Do you think your helmet could be a little too tight?


yikes, if you get migraines every time you ride with a helmet, def time to get a new helmet!!

the helmet i was using that day is the same one i have been riding in for years (prolly going to retire it due to age after this season, which pains me terribly as i do love it). so unless i had a fat head from some outside source, i don't think the helmet was the cause. 

my normal triggers are heat and dehydration and certain strong smells. i suspect i was dehydrated before i even started riding but didn't know it. i tend to get lazy about bringing my water bottle along during cold weather conditioning rides--need to get smarter about that.


----------



## SailorGriz

Glad to see folks are still riding and posting! I went back to Wisconsin for a week--supposed to be for 5 days but I took the train East and it was cancelled coming back West due to weather and derailments. After waiting a day and a half I jumped the Grey Dog and came home on the bus. The train was a LOT nicer for travel--but the Dog did get me home.

Should have ridden today. Tomorrow we go get a tractor and then it's supposed to rain Saturday. Maybe Sunday? We'll see!


----------



## Nokota

Welcome back!!! We were wondering where you wandered off to. Got a raincoat???? Little rain neve stopped me from getting out there. Mind you the key word is LITTLE rain. Meaning foggy or maybe just showers


----------



## SailorGriz

Hi Nokota! Yeah, a "little" rain wouldn't be a big problem. A "little" rain on a foot of already wet snow might make things interesting!


----------



## QOS

SailorGriz, sounds like you have all kinds of adventures...some not so fun. Glad you made it back and hope to see some posts and pictures!!


----------



## Gizmo

phantomhorse13 said:


> yikes, if you get migraines every time you ride with a helmet, def time to get a new helmet!!
> 
> the helmet i was using that day is the same one i have been riding in for years (prolly going to retire it due to age after this season, which pains me terribly as i do love it). so unless i had a fat head from some outside source, i don't think the helmet was the cause.
> 
> my normal triggers are heat and dehydration and certain strong smells. i suspect i was dehydrated before i even started riding but didn't know it. i tend to get lazy about bringing my water bottle along during cold weather conditioning rides--need to get smarter about that.


No its not really every time. Its only when I wear it for a long ride or if I wear it tighter. It is a troxel with that stupid twisting invention they have in the back. I can never get it it o fit me just right. It is either too tight or wobbily, so I have to leave it a bit wobbily or no wear one, which one is better than none. Even thought Gizmo is great, I know I should still wear one.

This thread seems like so much fun. Everyone does a lot of riding. Right now in New Hampshire everything is completely iced over so I haven't rode in a while  we are both depressed. But once this ice is gone it is back to riding again and I got special permission to ride on land near my house that has tons of really nice trails. It is owned by my old trainer and they have big money so they own like a million acres to it goes on and on. I can't wait to hit that. Just got to watch for sugaring lines.


----------



## phantomhorse13

i _finally_ got to get out and do a real conditioning ride.. no ice, no migraines, no having to turn back early!!

dreams was just as happy as i was to finally be able to cover some ground. while the ice may be gone, the results of the multiple storms and high winds was all around in the form of countless down trees and limbs.

this one was along a stretch of trail we normally can move out on, but there were some obstacles today! the first time the camera drops (when you are suddenly looking at the creek), there was a thin tree at shoulder height across the trail. next obstacle was a bit harder to miss. :lol:






my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total milesmar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles
​


----------



## crimsonsky

wow dawn! that video is great. i'm 99% sure that i could NOT 1. take a video at a gait faster than a walk and 2. that it would be anywhere near as still as yours. also, woohoo for dreams being such a good girl going through the tree. 

i MUST come ride with you.


----------



## QOS

Thanks for the video!!! It looked like a wonderful place to ride!! Don't know if I could ride that many miles right now...gonna work on it!!

What kind of video camera did you use?


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Thanks for the video!!! It looked like a wonderful place to ride!! Don't know if I could ride that many miles right now...gonna work on it!!
> 
> What kind of video camera did you use?



our first competition of the season is rapidly approaching, which is why i am stretching out on the conditioning mileage. dreams was fine with it--i suspect i will be limping around work tomorrow!

the video was taken with my older-model olympus stylus camera (it's a 850 SW, which i suspect isn't made any longer). i got that model several years back because it's waterproof and supposedly shockproof. i have tested the waterproof theory (yay for rides in the rain), but have not managed to drop it yet to test the shockproof (*knock on wood*).


----------



## QOS

I have a little Flip video camera. Next time we ride at Ebenezer I am going to try to set it up to film a ride and see how it comes out.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> I have a little Flip video camera. Next time we ride at Ebenezer I am going to try to set it up to film a ride and see how it comes out.


best hint i can give you is to aim higher than you think. my first attempts at videoing were always focused down towards the trail (where i look at footing), but it made for a very bouncy, disorienting vid. now i try to keep the camera pointed at or just above the "horizon" and the result is less nausea-inducing.


----------



## Gizmo

Lol, great video those are really nice trails. Dream seemed so happy! I don't know you made the camera so steady through that trot and canter though. Bravo.


----------



## SailorGriz

Finally! We took the horses over to the Butte for a short ride. VERY soft under foot! Up to a foot of wet, soggy, snow and muddy stuff underneith. A couple of runnoff crossings were knee deep in goo. But the critters made it!

We had a guest riding with us who boards a horse at our place. Her horse came up lame last evening (sprained fetlock joint?) so she was riding our little Arabian. He likes to get out and go so it was good she could go along.

Weather is supposed to be iffy for the next week or so. Sigh. Spring will get here. Someday. 

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8
January 28-- 1.0-- 23.8
February 2-- 3.8-- 27.6
February 5-- 5.8-- 33.4 
February 13- 8.0-- 41.4
February 19- 1.0-- 42.4 
February 20- 3.0-- 45.2 
March 6 -- 3.0-- 48.2


----------



## QOS

We rode in Masterson's Forest today about 45 miles from home. Gorgeous weather today - yesterday was stormy...raining cats and dogs, thunder, lightening, blowing hard as can be and dropped in a cold front too. Today - started in a windbreaker, then a flannel shirt, then just my shirt. 

I rode with 3 friends and my cousin and her hubby who makes me laugh til I nearly choke. We had a great ride through woods, sandy trails, some standing water and mud. All in all, a great ride. We rode two rides with lunch in the middle. Biscuit behaved like a champ today - I couldn't be more thrilled with him. He is shedding like a Yeti....tomorrow I will give him a warm scrubby bath and hopefully pull more of the fuzzies off of him.

Our ride next week will be in our local park scouting the trails for issues and concerns as we are having our big riding group's monthly ride there the following week.

Hope everyone was able to ride this weekend...looking forward to riding as much as possible!

Cumulative miles for 2011

81.2 Miles

March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
Total Miles 8.1 Miles

February 27 Ride 12.2

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## Nokota

30-40 MPH winds on saturday with rain showers and sunday 20 MPH winds with rain changing to snow. 6" and counting. 12+ total predicted...................No I did not get out this weekend but I am glad there are those that did.


----------



## QOS

The weather was crazy yesterday. Tornado's tore up Rayne, Louisiana a small town about an hour and 45 minutes from here. Hope everyone was safe yesterday.

Sailor, glad you were able to get out and ride some. Nokota, hope y'alls weather improves!


----------



## SailorGriz

Nice pix, QOS! Got a question, tho. What's all that green stuff? In the trees, on the ground, in the bushes. 

Around here all we have is white. ;-)


----------



## QOS

the green in the trees are the evergreens...we were in what is called "the Piney Woods of East Texas" Loads of pine trees so they are always green. The grass looks like what we call winter grass...rye grass that is planted. It is bright green and so pretty in the winter when everything else is brown!!!

Spring is springing here though. I did take pictures of yellow cape jasmine's blooming everywhere. In a week or so the flowers are going to explode. I would love to go to central texas in April to see the Bluebonnets. They are amazing. I am going April 30th but most of the show will probably be over!


----------



## Nokota

Yeah....OK!!!! Rub it in why dont you. They were predicting 6"-12" last night. We ended up with two feet!!!!!!! Plus tonite it is supposed to go down to ZERO!!!!

I know spring is around the corner but I wish it would quit hiding and come out.

On a good note, I did see a bald eagle fly low overhead this morning. Quite an impressive sight!!!!!


----------



## QOS

well, if it makes y'all feel better it was blowing a stiff wind today - overcast and very cool. Yuk. 

I think snow is so pretty! I always wanted to ride down a hill on a little red sled. The only hills where I live are overpasses! We have to drive about 40 miles to start getting any type of hill. I think y'alls winter sports look like a blast, skiing, skating, snowmobiles, sledding. But, I can see where the snow can really get in the way of my favorite activity and that is horseback riding!

Y'all haul down here and we will go on a ride up at Ebenezer - it will be fun!


----------



## phantomhorse13

today we went out with the best of intentions to get an 18-20 mile ride in. but yet again, momma nature did not agree.











seeing as nobody had brought their swimsuits, we went elsewhere to ride.

did eventually get in a nice 13 mile ride, which was much better than swimming. and there was a great 1.5 mile section of trail with an 11% grade. always nice to be able to use that type of terrain for a cardio check!













my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total milesmar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles​mar 12 -- 12.8 miles -- 79.85 total miles


----------



## QOS

That was a lot of water! Glad you found a place to ride. That through the ears shot is gorgeous! I rode today but it was round and round the arena but woot! Tomorrow we are riding out at Tyrrell Park. Can't wait.


----------



## SailorGriz

Instead of riding today I helped the Back Country Horsemen build a picnic shelter at the Hell's Gate State Park trail head. 

Tomorrow: we ride! Well, hopefully . . .


----------



## QOS

That was a terrific thing to do!! Did you take some pictures? Maybe one day I can ride there!!! We are riding the park tomorrow to set out our trails for the next week when our big group rides. We are having a big pot luck for lunch and riding twice. So tomorrow still should be fun!


----------



## SailorGriz

When I left they were putting the tarpaper on the roof in preparation for the metal roofing. I'll try to get some pix tomorrow of the completed structure. I think there may be some people there tomorrow painting it.


----------



## QOS

very nice! It is always good to give back. The park we are riding in tomorrow has got some nice trails and bridges to go over. Loads of birds. I didn't know it until recently but our area is the top bird watching area in the country! There are more species here or migrate through here than anywhere else. Best thing is it is only about 4 miles from the barn! Saves on gasoline which right now is a good thing.


----------



## SailorGriz

Now I'm not sure I'll be going down to ride. Sigh.

Mrs. is pretty sick this morning and I really wanted to take her along since she doesn't get out very often. I guess almost as often as I do, but I still like to take her when I can--especially when I'm trailering.

And there's rain in the forecast. Sigh.

On the other hand I DO need to get Mr. Big out on a trail. He needs it. I need it. But I can go during the week when there's fewer people around and the Mrs. is at work. 

We'll see.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> Now I'm not sure I'll be going down to ride. Sigh.
> 
> Mrs. is pretty sick this morning and I really wanted to take her along since she doesn't get out very often. I guess almost as often as I do, but I still like to take her when I can--especially when I'm trailering.
> 
> And there's rain in the forecast. Sigh.
> 
> On the other hand I DO need to get Mr. Big out on a trail. He needs it. I need it. But I can go during the week when there's fewer people around and the Mrs. is at work.
> 
> We'll see.



oh no, i hope the mrs is feeling much better and you both got to get out!


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, I got out. Not sure it was worth it. Sigh.

I decided to take Mr. Big over to Moscow Mt. and see how much snow was left. He went right into the trailer and that was the end of the good stuff. 

About a mile from the trailhead the road was closed due to a mudslide. I wasn't sure how far it was nor why it was closed so I decided not to unload and ride to the trailhead. As I turned around I called home and got an alternate route which worked fine.

Parked at the trailhead. From the minute I got Big out of the trailer I could tell he was nervous. VERY nervous! I got him tacked up, got on, and he takes off down the road towards home. Sigh.

I get him stopped and turned around and we go up the road to the trail. About every 50 or 100 feet he stops, tries to fake me out, and tries to get turned around to go back. After half a dozen of these stunts I got the switch out and flicked him a couple of times which helped. I didn't dare flick him hard in the mood he was in 'cause I didn't want to land on my head.

He finally gets sort of settled in and we take off up the trail, most of the time in snow ranging from an inch packed to about 6 inches of wet gooy stuff. Hard work for a horse--especially uphill. But he was so wound up he was setting speed records, at least for him. Very fast walk--I wouldn't let him trot in those conditions.

After most of a couple miles he jumps some deer and it's all over. Now he isn't just nervous, he's so scared he's shaking. I get him calmed down a bit and we continue up the road--but he wants to get away from those Horse Eating Deer and I can't keep him at a walk. So, he trots about half a mile, up hill, in sticky snow. Never again will I let him bluff me into thinking he doesn't have any energy!

After about a half mile he simply refuses to go further. He turns around. I turn him back. He goes a few feet and turns around. I turn him back. Maybe a dozen times. I can see a tree across the trail up ahead so I figure we aren't going further anyway and I let him head back down. 

He wants to run. I had to short rein him (generally I neck rein) and keep things really tight to keep him from breaking into a trot. As it was he was sort of half walking half trotting and working REALLY hard. And fighting the bit like never before.

We get back to the place where we saw the Horse Eating Deer and he does a 180 and wants to go back UP the trail. Well, I suppose there's some way to get home that direction but I don't know what it is and the trail is blocked, anyway. We have to go past the "danger zone."

I finally get him past that spot and a few hundred yards further on a big black lab comes around the corner. Mr. Big does a 180 and, for the first time, I land on the ground. Sigh. Landed on snow which broke my fall so I really didn't even feel it when I hit. And I kept the reins in my hand so he couldn't take off.

I'd left his halter on under his bridle so I clipped on a lead rope and tied the reins to the saddle and we start walking down.

The lab is being walked by a delightful young lady with a 9 mm auto strapped to her belt. Running shoes, shorts, jersey top, big dog, 9 mm auto. Some outfit! We talk a bit, she used to be law enforcement and military and always packs iron when she goes for hikes. She asks if I'm law enforcement, commenting on my radio. Nope, just an amatuer radio--there's a repeater on top of the mountain so the radio works when the cell phone won't. 

We chat a few minutes and I walk Big back to the trailer--I'm guessing about a mile and a half. Until the truck is in sight he's terrified and trying to pull me faster and wanting to hide behind me, and generally being a pain. I ended up clocking him with the end of the lead rope which got him settled down--he was then more afraid of me than the Horse Eating Deer, probably, but at least he quit trying to knock me over.

Stupid horse.

Then he wouldn't get back in the trailer! I had to teach him who's boss, again. Then he loaded fine and we went home.

I left the trailer hooked up. I'll have to take him again, first time we get nice weather and get him settled down. Or make sure he's settled down, or something. Sigh.

I should have just stayed home. But, I gotta say that Big DID get a heck of a workout! Could have been a nice gentle walk, but, Oh NO! He had to be a nut case. Sigh.

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January 16-- 1.8-- 1.8
January 19-- 7.5-- 9.3 
January 23-- 2.0-- 11.3
January 25-- 2.4-- 13.7
January 26-- 9.1-- 22.8
January 28-- 1.0-- 23.8
February 2-- 3.8-- 27.6
February 5-- 5.8-- 33.4 
February 13- 8.0-- 41.4
February 19- 1.0-- 42.4 
February 20- 3.0-- 45.2 
March 6 -- 3.0-- 48.2 
March 13--4.0-- 52.2


----------



## SailorGriz

OH, yeah. It's REALLY pretty up on Moscow Mt. so I took my camera figuring on showing off the area. Well, Big Stupid put an end to that. Sigh. Maybe next time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

yikes. glad you made it home safely. what a workout


----------



## SailorGriz

Anybody wanna buy a bullet? Not the whole cartridge, just a bullet? After I dig it out of Mr. Big Stupid's skull?

Oh, heck, it prolly wouldn't work, anyway. As thick headed as he was today the bullet'd prolly just bounce and wreck something important. 

;-)


----------



## Nokota

yeah, it would bounce back and hit you!!!

Sorry you did not have a good trip. hopefully next time it will be better and you will be able to get some pics. for us.


----------



## QOS

SailorGriz...what a ride! So sorry the Mrs. is sick and I hope she gets better quick. The creeping crud is going around...I had it....don't want it again.

Really sorry Big was being a patootie. He sounds like he was scared...does he do better with another horse along? Biscuit won't go out by himself and he often will not lead...or he will lead for a little while and then STOP...it is someone elses time to lead!

We went riding today to check out the trails where we will have our big trail riding group next week. We wanted to see which trails were too wet to go on and how we could make the ride longer and not repeat trails. We had to repeat some due to water and that the loop wasn't created as we had wanted. We did blaze part of an overgrown/trees down trail. It got too thick with brambles so we had to turn back. 

We rode 11.2 miles today - 3 hours and 58 minutes. I did canter Biscuit some and he did a great job some of the time. Some of the time he wanted to speed up and shook his head when I pulled him up. The first canter was a blast and my Garmin said we were going 10.1 mph...mostly around 6 and 7 mph. LOL Love the Garmin thing! We saw some alligators in the bayou...they were small ones. The water lilies were super green and the entire bayou had turned green except for the deciduous trees. We passed a huge water retention pond that was full of pintail ducks. 

All in all it was a wonderful ride. Biscuit behaved fairly well and is improving with each ride. Looking forward to more rides!!


Cumulative miles for 2011

92.4 Miles

March 13 11.2 Miles

March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
Total Miles 8.1 Miles

February 27 Ride 12.2

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## SailorGriz

QOS, most of the time Big does fine by himself. This is only the second time he was a basket case. I'm not sure what causes it. The first time it was bright sunshine and lots of fresh snow. It was so bright out that the shadows were REALLY black and you couldn't see into them, at all. I thought maybe not being able to see what was there was making him nervous.

Today was snowy once we got going, but not by the truck where we parked. And not particularly sunny. 

Which kind of shoots my earlier theory all to heck! 

I hope to take him back to the same place tomorrow afternoon and try it again. My guess is he'll be fine. It WAS kind of breezy today. Maybe the wind in the trees had him spooked. Come to think of it, he had problems for a little while once down by the tall reed canary grass when it was quite windy. He was just sure the moving rushes were full of Horse Eating Monsters. So, maybe that's why he was so spooky today. Doesn't explain the sunny day on the snow, tho, since there was no wind that day. Shrug

Anyway, if things work out with kids/parents/meetings/weather I hope to take him back over there tomorrow. I'll let you know if he does any better!


----------



## QOS

windy weather does seem to spook the horses. Our barn manager said someone told her that because horses have a keen sense of smell, when the wind is blowing they are getting lots of information and some of it isn't good news. I don't like riding in real windy weather for that reason. ANYTHING can spook them...trees swaying, branches falling, a piece of paper cartwheeling across the ground. LOL we were coming across the bridge today and a boat was coming down the bayou. A pontoon boat with several people in it. My cousin's horse nearly had a cow. Thank God he is not spooky but she said "hurry up across the bridge". We came down and the boat continued towards the bridge. We did a U turn to go down beside the bayou and Elan was still on alert and Kellie said "the boat is gone" and I said "no it isn't!" All of the horses were kinda flummoxed at the sight of a boat on the water and more than that...people in it. LOL We went down the bayou and back...Elan was still looking for it and it was still there on the other side. We went all the way to the back of the park and back...he was looking for it and there it was. Accckk...He is not a fan of boats! So just about anything can spook them. Hope the day is better tomorrow. (gee...that sounds like Scarlett O'Hara talking!)


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> We saw some alligators in the bayou...they were small ones.



had to laugh at this.. can't imagine just casually riding past an alligator!! guess as long as they stay in the bayou, its all good. :lol:


----------



## QOS

We were not up close to them. They were in the water and one was on the opposite bank. They were maybe 3 or 4 feet long. My cousin said a few years ago she and Susan rounded a corner (it is the girl on the black horse and then the lady on the little gray arabian) and a huge alligator was sunning himself and he rolled over into the water. It startled their horses who promptly did a 180 and took off! I am sure there are large alligators there but they stay mainly in the water thank God!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

The Mrs. and I finally got back to Moscow Mt. today for a 4.8 mile ride. 2.4, out and back, while climbing 700 feet. Pretty much a continuous, but shallow, climb through mostly wet snow. A bit of clear trail at the bottom, but mostly snow. The horses WORKED!

But they behaved beautifully! Well, except when the Mrs. took a side trail and I didn't and Mr. Big had a coniption being separated from his trail buddy. Sigh.

Great day for a ride! Not sunny, but very nice. Took the camera and, in the enthusiasm for riding, left it in my pocket. Sigh.

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March 6 --- 3.0-- 48.2 
March 13-- 4.0-- 52.2 
March 16-- 4.8--57.0


----------



## QOS

wow wee a climb of 700 ft. That must have been gorgeous and we could have shared except that camera was in the pocket!! 

Glad y'all had a good ride and the Mrs. was feeling better. I rode in the arena for a short while yesterday - looking forward to our big group ride Saturday. Our friend Kenny cleared a part of the trail that has been obliterated since Hurricane Rita! He went out there yesterday and texted me some pictures of the new trail. I talked to him and he said he wasn't always sure where he was going!! Looking forward to our ride even more than before!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

I'm going to try and GPS the trails on Moscow Mt. At least, all the horse trails. There's some mt bike trails that the bikers don't want us on, which is fine. 

My GPS software should allow me to make a trail map. Won't be a great trail map because I don't know the software well enough but it'll work to give me a "big picture" view of the area. It's so close to home I hope to spend a LOT of time riding there. Soon as the weather cleans up I'll be doing long days and overnights to get ready for going into the Wilderness Areas this summer. Moscow Mt. isn't as steep, nor as high, but it should still be a great training ground--and close to home just in case I/we run into any problems! 

Have to haul hay on Saturday. Hopefully we'll get back out on Sunday.


----------



## QOS

Sailorgriz...upload it to EveryTrail.com It makes the map thingy for you. Here is my last ride:


http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=998869


----------



## QOS

How far did we ride? Not very far!! I joined my friends for our monthly "big" trail ride...all excited because we were going to ride a trail that had not been rode in 4.5 years since Hurricane Rita knocked so many trees down. Woo Hoo!! I saddle up, mount up on a horse that is being an absolute angel and looking like one too. 

We went around the park and he seemed to want to walk on the asphalt road so around we went. Down the muddy ditch to go around the locked car gate to get into Cattail Marsh. We were then on a colichie road and he gimped up big time on the rocks. Down the old colichie over grown road where he started limping, tripping. I got off, checked for rocks. There were none. He had stepped hard on a rock there last week and gimped up bad at Cattail Marsh entrance. I said then I hoped he didn't get a stone bruise. I mounted back up and went about 10 yards with him gimping up, limping, etc. I turned him around and dismounted and walked him back to the trailer. Gimping/limping when his foot hit a rock a certain way. So I rode 1/2 mile and walked a 1/2 mile. Does that count? I am taking Biscuit to McKinney Roughs in 3 weeks and I would rather cut short a ride now than not be able to ride for weeks. He was fine on grass and asphalt...just not rocks and there are plenty of rocky areas we would have had to go on for this ride and it was over 8 miles. I wasn't going to get 4 miles out and have to walk all the way back! I don't think so...I am too lazy for that!

Cumulative miles for 2011

92.9 Miles

March 18 .5 miles

March 13 11.2 Miles

March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
Total Miles 8.1 Miles

February 27 Ride 12.2

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## Nokota

Spent more time working in the arena than riding this weekend but managed to get 2.5 miles doing some hill work. 
I live in the valley where the horse is looking.


----------



## SailorGriz

Made it back to Moscow Mt. yesterday for another 8 miles. The snow is still pretty horrible for the horses--about 3/4 of the trail had up to 8 inches of sticky wet snow. Parts had been packed down by foot traffic. In those areas the horses would plant their foot, think it was solid, then drop another couple inches when they put their weight on it. Made for a rough ride for the riders and a lot of work for the horses. 

Mr. Big was mostly pretty well behaved but was a still a bit skittish. Don't know what's up with that! Last fall/winter he was bulletproof. Now he shies at about anything. Dumped me again when he shied at a couple of deer. That was just before we turned around. After than I was tense which he could feel. I didn't realize I was tense until about halfway down--I forced myself to relax and that helped him relax, too.

Mrs. has pneumonia so I was riding with a young woman who boards her horse with us. Her horse went lame last weekend (seems to be fine now but we didn't want to push it) so she was riding our little Arabian. The little Arabian doesn't get out much but he handled the 8 miles in mostly ugly snow and all hills like a champ! Might have to try and teach him to be a pack horse. Not sure he has the temperment for it, but if he acted like he did yesterday he'd do great!

Ten day forecast has 3 days without rain. Sigh. At least it'll be pretty warm so the rain should reduce the snow on Moscow Mt. There's like zillions of miles of old roads and trails over there, lots of hills, all in the trees. Enough for afternoon exploring all summer! And it's only 10 miles from home! 

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March 6 --- 3.0-- 48.2 
March 13-- 4.0-- 52.2 
March 16-- 4.8--57.0
March 20-- 8.0--65.0


----------



## QOS

Nokota, those are pretty pictures and your horse is GORGEOUS.

Sailorgriz...you are just having too much fun on Mr. Big! Glad you got to get out but I really feel for your Mrs. Bless her heart - I will be praying that she feels better soon.

I am riding Sunday - can't wait.


----------



## Nokota

Got out again today. had to stay on the flat as we are back in mud season. 38 degrees, low clouds, light showers and heavy mist. Got to ride with a good friend that has probably forgotten more about horses and riding than I will ever know

3/1 2.25miles 20.25 cumulative 
3/3 1.5 miles 21.75 cumulative 
3/20 2.5 miles 24.25 cumulative
3/21 5.5 miles 29.75 cumulative


----------



## Nokota

QOS, thanks, we live in some really pretty country. sure it has it's downfalls. Can't do hills in the winter or until the mud dries, and the mosquitos and deer flies can be pretty bad in the summer but all in all we can get some great riding time in. I appreciate the comment on the horse. i think she looks great, but I tend to think I am a little prejudiced.


----------



## SailorGriz

QOS, thanks for the good wishes for the Mrs. I'll pass them along!!

As for having too much fun on Mr. Big . . . well, I'm a very, very, firm believer in not paying for expensive toys that don't get used. When I had a sailboat (hense the handle) I used it every weekend and when I couldn't anymore I sold it. When I had ATVs I rode 3000 miles/ year. When I had a camper I used it at least a couple times a month--and often used it in winter, too. 

Now I have horses. And as the tag line says: "Don't just feed 'em. RIDE 'em!"

And I do! 

Besides I have to get us both in shape for (hopefully) three week long pack trips into the Wilderness Areas to do a volunteer survey for the Forest Service and another long weekend project for the FS, plus a couple of just plain old camping trips. Takes a lot of riding to get horse and rider ready! Especially since I'd not ridden until lasts fall. 

Besides, I'm LOVING it!


----------



## QOS

Nokota, I guess even paradise has its issues. We have riding all year round but it can be hot as blazes in the summer, we have bugs big enough to ride here which bites (no pun intended!) and when it is cold it is a bitter cold! Thank God it doesn't last too long or that often for that matter! It was pretty doggone warm this weekend and I think it will just flat out be hot this weekend. Going riding Sunday if I can. Got a lot going on - my daughter in law will be delivering her baby girl no later than Thursday so we have a new addition to the family this week.

Sailor - I will keep the Mrs. in my prayers - being sick is no fun. Sounds like you have enjoyed your toys and that is what they are for. I am enjoying my horses - they are more fun than a barrel of monkeys.


----------



## SailorGriz

I got a new toy today in preparation for summer camping rides. On rides with the Mrs. we'll use a tent. Something about liking to sleep together! 

But for trips when she isn't going along I got a camping hammock with a mosquito net. I took it out to the barn and set it up and built a nice set of quick set suspension for it. I should be able to set it up in just a couple of minutes. And the suspension is designed to support a tarp (which I already had) to keep the rain off, if needed. 

Now all I need is decent weather to go trail camping! 

As I like to say, "Spring is just around the corner." Wonder how far away the darn corner is? ;-)

BTW, QOS, the Mrs. says thanks. She also says that if you have any "pull" with The Guy Upstairs SHE WANTS THIS CLEARED UP! ;-)


----------



## QOS

I am up tight with The Guy upstairs...we chat on a regular basis. I will keep her in my prayers because I had some kinda krud recently that was the pits.

I NEED to see this hammock thingy. Pictures please!


----------



## Nokota

Yeah!!! We need to see some pics!!!!

Hope the Misses feels better soon.

I am a little bummed today. They are predicting ANOTHER 4"-7" snowstorm today. 180" already this year and our regions record is 192" I feel NO need to break any records. Unfortunately, Mother Nature has some different ideas.


----------



## Nokota

I just ordered a bedroll for my horseback camping trips. Sold a bunch of stuff to fund the purchase and now so I was able to order it. After I get it, I will have to let you know how it works out. Here is a link to the sleeping bag I bought. BTW, often when we camp it is without a tent. Just try to hit lean-to's or if the weather is good, just a tarp. I thought this might work out really well for a sleep system. It has a sleeve that a therma-rest or closed cell foam pad can slip into and become part of the sleep system. It may be a little pricey, but I put a lot of value into a good night's sleep.
Product: Horseback Bedroll | Butler Bags- canvas sleeping bags built for comfort and durability


----------



## SailorGriz

Looks good, Nokota! Tho I gotta be a bit suspicious of an outfit that sells a "horseback bedroll" and pictures it on a fence, not a horse! ;-)

For info on the hammock go to Skeeter Beeter Pro - GrandTrunkGoods.com: Camping, Backpacking, Outdoor Gear and Accessories. I have a very lightweight 10x12 tarp that I'll hang over the top of it. If I ever get my camera out I'll try and get pix of the suspension I set up using straps and camlock buckles instead of ropes. Straps don't hurt the trees and with the buckles it adjusts REALLY easily!


----------



## eccodecco

So I figured anyone can join in a post their miles. 
Last summer I usually went around 4 miles every day I rode because of time constrains. This season I've got my hands reaching for a GPS so I can explore more without fear of getting lost 

March 16th- 1.5 miles


----------



## SailorGriz

Welcome Decco! Yup, everyone is welcome to join the fun!


----------



## Nokota

Sailor.......Nice hammock!!! Looks like you will be sleeping in comfort without the bugs bugging you as well.

eccodecco. Join in, that is what the thread is for. Log your miles as you ride. This way we can get an idea of how much others are getting out as well.


----------



## QOS

Ok..ya'll are pretty adventuresome...LOL I like to camp but not so sure about the roughing it that much...I am a total wiennie and a sissy too boot!

Join on int Eccodecco - post some pictures - I am nosey as well!


----------



## eccodecco

I'll try to get some pictures as soon as the snow clears and we can go out.  Just got new shoes :/


----------



## Gizmo

Yay! We finally have just started being able to ride some. The trails aren't clear of snow yet. So we have just been going down the road. You guys will have to let me know how the camping goes I am planning a trip myself for this summer. So here are my miles so for. I haven't got any pictures there isn't too much pretty to look at, its just people's houses really lol.

3/17 - 4 miles
3/18- 4 miles
3/19- 4 miles
3/24- 3 miles

Total= 15 miles

We didn't get to go the few days because I had to work sunday. Then the weather brought in some yucky snow monday. Today has been the first day where it was nice but part of the road was still icy so we didn't go all the way down it.


----------



## iridehorses

Just found this thread and thought I'd join in. When I was younger, I used to dream of camping under the stars by horseback. Being a lot older now, camping involves a horse trailer with sleeping quarters but I admire the hammock or sleeping bag approach. 

Since I now live down south, our weather is much more suitable to riding all year 'round - which I do; so I'll start logging in my weekend time (not my training time during the week). I just got a new horse on New Year's day but due to a surgery, I've only been out on her these past two weekends. I've used an average speed of 3mph to calculate distance for now.

3/13 9.0 miles
3/19 7.5 miles


----------



## QOS

glad ya'll are joining in!!! Hopefully more will and we can looks at everyone's pictures and enjoy other places. That is always a good thing


----------



## QOS

Woot! Just got back from a ride that was a blast except for my knee that is KILLING me at this moment. We went back to Tyrrell Park and I got to ride the total circuit. Wow wee...the new trail is NICE. Not very wide, in some areas swamp on one side with cypress trees, the other side is the bayou with boats running up and down. Some small little hills, some heavy wooded areas that were very pretty. It is GREEN as can be out there, birds going everywhere. We didn't see any hogs today but they must have been there recently in the back because at one point all of the horses were alert...refusing to go at some points until serious popping with reins. LOL I couldn't even kick Biscuit though because my knee just couldn't do that today. We got up to the road where there is a HUGE mound of clay dirt that the city put there. It wasn't as tall as it was a few months ago. The sides were pretty steep and probably saddle high. Our horses just humped up it like it was nothing. We walked around the road and the gate to get back in the park was locked. We had to go down the road about 10 yards and there used to be a trail there. Had a big hump coming out of the park to the ditch. LOL My former horse wanted to JUMP the ditch from the top of the hump but since the road is concrete I didn't want to do that! LOL this time going from the road, down the ditch, up the hump and we blazed a new trail since it was all grown up.

We tried to see if the woods were too wet and to our surprise, they were dry enough to ride in. Some muddy places but for the most part high and dry. 

We went 8.3 miles in 3 hours and 18 minutes. That included us stopping in the back for our lunch on horseback. I had a wonderful time and are supposed to ride with my peeps tomorrow at the ranch. Can't wait!

Oh yeah...saw lots of alligators today...some on the banks of the bayou, some in the water. We saw a few really large ones. Gaaa!!! Thank God they are in the water!

Here are the miles for now:

Cumulative miles for 2011

101.2 Miles

March 27 8.3 miles

March 18 .5 miles

March 13 11.2 Miles

March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
Total Miles 8.1 Miles

February 27 Ride 12.2

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## Nokota

Glad you had a great ride. Wish we could see some greenery here. Todays high was 28 degrees and windy. 20 degrees below normal. Went for a ride anyway. Some parts of the trail were frozen, some swampy and wet. Rode over to a friends house for a beer. Was freezing when I got back on to ride home. Doesn't matter anyway. Still enjoyable to get out and ride.

3/1 2.25miles 20.25 cumulative 
3/3 1.5 miles 21.75 cumulative 
3/20 2.5 miles 24.25 cumulative
3/21 5.5 miles 29.75 cumulative 
3/27 6.5 miles 36.25 cumulative


----------



## phantomhorse13

first ride of the season was saturday! posted a separate thread about it as not to clog up in here with all my babble.

updated mileage:

my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles
mar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles
mar 12 -- 12.80 miles -- 79.85 total miles
mar 26 -- 50.44 miles -- 130.29 total miles


----------



## SailorGriz

Phantom, you don't seem to understand. 50 miles is a good month of riding, NOT a day of riding! You'll just have to go back and edit your post to take out that gol-durned zero! ;-)

50 miles in a day. My backsides hurt just thinking about it! Whew!


----------



## QOS

wow wee!! 50 miles. I am going to read that thread right now!!


----------



## Nokota

Boy! I would love to do 50 miles. Problem is after the 50 miles, and getting home, I would still have 13 stalls to clean, hay, grain, water, lead them in, empty the trailer of tack, unhook the truck, feed the dogs, shower.......darn, there are not enough hours in a day!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> Phantom, you don't seem to understand. 50 miles is a good month of riding, NOT a day of riding! You'll just have to go back and edit your post to take out that gol-durned zero! ;-)
> 
> 50 miles in a day. My backsides hurt just thinking about it! Whew!



LOL!

my quads are def sore today. jersey is always tough on the body because the terrain doesn't change - it's flat, flat, flat. so no change in position to help spread the soreness around.

and i can't wait to need to 'edit my post' about mileage in june.. when we hope to get back to doing 100s again!!


----------



## iridehorses

Phantom, where in PA are you? I used to live in central Bucks and we trailered out to the Pines a few times per year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

iridehorses said:


> Phantom, where in PA are you? I used to live in central Bucks and we trailered out to the Pines a few times per year.


i live in lower bucks, just across the river from trenton. the farm i ride for is outside of harrisburg, so i normally do my conditioning in the reading area.


----------



## Gizmo

Went for a very nice long ride today. It was all nice and sunny out and warm I almost had to take my coat of grooming him. Then we set out and the wind started to blow the sun went away and the temp dropped wicked. I almost thought it was going to rain. The temps have been really low lately it is so... depressing its like spring and summer are never going to get here. The trails still aren't clear of snow and ice yet so they are still too dangerous to ride on. So we just went down the roads. It was pretty good I only had to yell at one idiot. We were on our way back and he was pretty tired and this person cam driving up behind us, on our side is a clear very steed drove off so I got over as far as I really could but she still have the whole road. Did she go over to the other side? Nope she stayed right next to us and not only that but she was cruzin pretty good up the road and did step on her brake at ALL! She was doing at least 40 by us and my road is posted at 30. So I got mad and yelled, "HEY SLOW DOWN" after she went by and she turned up the house right in front of us on the left hand side. Then those people's dog came running after us running barking at Gizzy's heels. So I wipped him around and faced the dog and yelled, "GIT! GO HOME!" Then the lady came out of the house and goes, "Well its not my dog but I'll get him for you." After he had already gotten right on top of us. It was like whatever lady! Ugh! That is the second time that dog has done that to us. There is a leash law in the state and they need to abide by it, and if its not their dog, then why is it always in their yard, there aren't any other houses around! I think she just lied about it, idk. But this has been like the third time that that girl has drove passed us without even slowing down at all. Today she was going really fast. Next time I will have my cell ready to grab her plate number and call the cops. Same with the dog, he needs to be leashed up, they don't have any control of him. Other than that it was a pretty nice ride. Gizmo was super well behaved today and got lots of treats when we got back.

3/17 - 4 miles
3/18- 4 miles
3/19- 4 miles
3/24- 3 miles
3/29- 6 miles
So far 21 miles


----------



## iridehorses

It hasn't stopped raining here for over a week but it's supposed to stop for the weekend.


----------



## QOS

Sorry you had a cranky ride. That would have really upset me to have a car go by that fast. Seriously, what is wrong with people? They would be the first one boo hooing and crying crocodile tears sobbing "I didn't think anything would happen". Gaaaa.

Call the police. Maybe if he came out and had a little chat with Ms. Heavy Foot she might think twice about slowing down around horses. A girl I knew in Jr. High was killed on a horse in traffic...it was tragic. I have never forgot it and when I hear stuff like that I want to ask people, "would you want someone zooming by your loved on like that?"

Glad you were safe and were able to get out.

It is raining here right now and I am feeling down right cranky about it. I want to ride this weekend!


----------



## iridehorses

Idiot drivers and loose dogs ... 2 of the 3 things I fear most on a trail ride. Glad you're OK, Gizmo.

I wanted to ride yesterday morning or tomorrow morning (I have off in the AM on Tues and Thurs) but it was raining then and we are in the middle of a lightning storm now that is supposed to go on and off until Friday afternoon. I'll ride this weekend but it's going to be a sloppy mess out there.


----------



## Gizmo

QOS said:


> Sorry you had a cranky ride. That would have really upset me to have a car go by that fast. Seriously, what is wrong with people? *They would be the first one boo hooing and crying crocodile tears sobbing "I didn't think anything would happen"*. Gaaaa.
> 
> Call the police. Maybe if he came out and had a little chat with Ms. Heavy Foot she might think twice about slowing down around horses. A girl I knew in Jr. High was killed on a horse in traffic...it was tragic. I have never forgot it and when I hear stuff like that I want to ask people, *"would you want someone zooming by your loved on like that?"*
> 
> Glad you were safe and were able to get out.
> 
> It is raining here right now and I am feeling down right cranky about it. I want to ride this weekend!


Exactly. If the situation where reversed and she was walking her kids on the road or something and I drove my car by that fast I would be for sure yelled at by her. But they don't think it will effect a 1200 pound half blind animal gah! People just don't think they don't ever use the golden rule anymore, "treat others the way you would like to be treated."




iridehorses said:


> *Idiot drivers and loose dogs ... 2 of the 3 things I fear most on a trail ride. Glad you're OK, Gizmo.*
> 
> I wanted to ride yesterday morning or tomorrow morning (I have off in the AM on Tues and Thurs) but it was raining then and we are in the middle of a lightning storm now that is supposed to go on and off until Friday afternoon. I'll ride this weekend but it's going to be a sloppy mess out there.


Me too, I hate it. I was really worried about that dog this time he seemed to have his teeth out and Gizmo freaked pretty good and he doesn't usually do that around dogs plus he was super tired so if he wasn't it could have been even worse. That is why I can't wait for all this snow and ice to melt so we can go on the trails. I got permission to ride on someone's property right next to mine and they have a ton of land with really nice trails on it, and she doesn't allow 4 wheelers. So it will just be me on it.


----------



## QOS

Just got home a little while ago from a trail ride in the park again. It was my hubby and my cousin and her hubby so it was a small group. I got out there early as a bride was coming to pick up a tasting cake!! LOL They called yesterday and the bride goes to Texas A & M and isn't here normally. I couldn't meet with them...I was going riding! But, I made them a cake and they came out and got it at the park!

I tacked Biscuit up and checked and rechecked that girth! I have never used a 3 point rigging so it is different. We rode out to the back and went to the first trail and rode from that direction...same ride as last week...just from a different direction. We got on the back next to the bayou and my cousin's hubby's horse started backing up into Biscuit - and he is a HUGE boy!!! LOL I nearly had a heart attack...it is a steep drop off into the bayou...there is no bank...and it is about a 4 ft. down to the water! Barry (hubby) took the lead on Sarge and away we went. That back trail is gorgeous...cypress swamps, heavy woods that smell like honeysuckle and pines. Lots of birds. 

When we got there 3 people came by hauling 4 wheelers. They were in the woods and tore up the trails in there. We will have to report them as they are for horses and hikers only. Gaaa...we were able to ride there last weekend. It look like slurry in there today...we had to turn around and come back.

I made the ride in my brand new Alleghany saddle and I loved it. It is super comfortable, the leather is soft and supple. I haven't been able to mount from the flat ground on Biscuit or my other horse in the Aussie Saddle. Near the end of the ride I had to get off to check his feet and I told Randy (cousin's hubby) that the ground was flat and I wasn't sure if I could get on. He said "Try it..you can do it". I had hubby hold Biscuit and I stuck my foot in the stirrup and the next thing I knew, I was in my saddle!! My cousin hadn't seen it and said "do it again" so I got off and got back on. Did it again at the trailer.

OMG for a old chick that was fabulous. I tried the other day in the arena with no luck. I was so excited I am still smiling. 

Cumulative miles for 2011

109.4 Miles

April 2, 8.2 Miles

March 27 8.3 miles

March 18 .5 miles

March 13 11.2 Miles

March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
Total Miles 8.1 Miles

February 27 Ride 12.2

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, I'm back home after a 1400 mile wasted trip looking at horse trailers. Grrrrr. People today apparently don't know how to use a tape measure. I went to So. Idaho to look at two trailers that were supposed to be 7 feet inside--and they were both 6 1/2 feet! At least I got to spend a couple days with my parents while I was there.

But, alas, it meant no riding! Not that I could have ridden much anyway due to weather and a very sick Mrs. (pneumonia, but she's starting to get better). 

This week I tile the bathroom floor and, weather permitting, go over to the Butte to give Mr. Big a workout.


----------



## QOS

Poor Mrs. I am so sorry she is still feeling under the weather. Bless her heart...if she were here I would make her some of my famous Italian Chicken Soup to make her feel better.

Sorry you made a wasted trailer trip....next time ask for a picture of the measurement! LOL that is what people do with saddles...look at that tape measure...some people are just plain loco. 

Hopefully you will be back in the saddle logging some miles. I am so excited right now about my trip next weekend at McKinney Roughs just east of Austin, Texas. I am going with my cousin, Kellie, and The Two LeAnne's from the barn. We are going to ride Friday and Saturday. The following weekend we will be up at Ebenezer Park riding with our big trail group. Woot!!!! It is on like Donkey Kong and I am excited!


----------



## eccodecco

So the weather just stopped having snow, and so today was the only day I was able to get some woods in... First time this year we walked down a stream(Ike used to be terrified of water) 
And then after successfully masting the small water we walked over to this nice big pond and he walked right in  I was so proud of him, I have spend a lot of time just standing at the edge of it with him (not all in one shot of coarse) But today He went right in.  So proud of his tiny bravery

I forget the date but last time I posted it was 1.5 miles
4/2: 2 miles
4/3: 2.5 miles

Total so far this year, a measly 6 miles  Can't wait for school to end so I can really get moving


----------



## QOS

even a small victory is a big victory. Today a small little stream or creek...next time a little bigger!!


----------



## Nokota

Finally some nice weather. Took Wolf out on friday with my wife and my daughters horse Bella. She just did not want to relax. Just go go go. Saturday my daughter was working on jumping with her horse Bella and got dumped. Ended it up in the ER with a concussion. Yes, she had her helmet on. Not allowed to get on any horse without one. Sunday(today) tried to get the go go go out of my horse. Let her trot right off the bat as much as she wanted. Lets just say she calmly walked home which I was pleased with.

3/1 2.25miles 20.25 cumulative 
3/3 1.5 miles 21.75 cumulative 
3/20 2.5 miles 24.25 cumulative
3/21 5.5 miles 29.75 cumulative 
3/27 6.5 miles 36.25 cumulative 
4/1 2 miles 38.25 Cumulative
4/3 9.25 miles 47.5 cumulative


----------



## phantomhorse13

ecco, congrats on the creek and pond adventure. maybe when things warm up, swimming will be next!


nokota, sorry to hear about your daughter. very glad she had a helmet on (though not as glad as she is i bet).


----------



## QOS

Glad your daughter is ok...I am sure she has a whopper of a headache though. Hugs to her and you...nothing is more scary to a parent than one of their little chicks getting hurt!


----------



## Nokota

Thanks for the well wishes. No headaches, just bruised and sore. It is not something I would wish on anyone, having your child unconscious. It was for less than a minute, but still......very scary!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Just saw the post about your daughter, Nokota. Glad she's OK! Must have been quite the tumble. Let's not tell my daughters about it, OK? And, most especially, let's not tell their mother! ;-)

Be sure to check out her helmet--better yet, just replace it. They can have hidden damage that makes them less effective if needed again.


----------



## Nokota

She is doing fine. No riding or Lacrosse until her doc clears her. We do plan on just replacing the helmet as opposed to trusting it again. Sure did give us quite a scare though.


----------



## iridehorses

Replacing rather then reusing her helmet is a smart idea. I remember that it was always advisable to do that with motorcycle helmets if they took a good bump. Helmets are the cheap part of protection in the long list of things. Glad to hear your daughter is OK.

The weekend was dry so I got a chance to get out for a bit.

9 miles on Sunday.

Dennis Reis is giving a clinic here this weekend and I have free passes so I'm not sure I'll ride over the weekend but I should be able to get out on Friday for a bit.


----------



## SailorGriz

Looks like we might get some sunshine this weekend. And the Mrs. is improving so maybe she'll be up for a ride. Of course, it's the weekend which means stuff going on.

Saturday there's a packing clinic at the Outdoor Show in Lewiston that I want to attend since I just got a pack saddle and now need to learn what to do with it. While I'm there I'm meeting with a fellow from the Forest Service who's asked our Back Country Horsemen Chapter to do an inventory of wilderness campsites and noxious weeds in the Gospel Hump Wilderness Area. I'm Trail Boss for the project so I need to be there to meet with him--and the half dozen or so other members who want to help. 

Sunday I have helipad Landing Zone training for the Search and Rescue Team. But that should end early in the afternoon so maybe I can go riding Sunday. Moscow Mt. should be about clear of snow!


----------



## eccodecco

so today I tried to make up a new path and ended up walking next to Ike for a while lifting trees out of his way and pushing down prickers so we could get through. Not many people around here that I know of like people to ride on their property so through the woods I go.  All in all not a bad ride, just need to bring something to clear a better path next time!!
Oh, and we went back in the water today 

1.5 miles
4/2: 2 miles
4/3: 2.5 miles
4/6: 5.3 miles
11.3 total


----------



## eccodecco

*4/6/2011*

and for those of you looking for pictures, I only got two today (was more concerned with getting back before work)
so first is Ike being so still for me lol
and part of the lake that he walked in


----------



## SailorGriz

Note to self: TAKE THE CAMERA!

'Nother not to self: USE IT!

sigh


----------



## Nokota

^^^^ +1 ^^^^


----------



## SailorGriz

Wow. I had to go back FOUR pages to find the last time I added mileage! That REALLY BITES!

But, today I add a couple. Mr. Big was really full of energy and REALLY fractious and nervous--so much so that he scared me and I got off and we walked part way back without getting to the tree line I'd planned to check out. After a bit I got back on and he was better, but still a mess. I realized he'd gotten really nervous when I started leaving the halter on under his bridle. On the same ride where I'd started that I'd also tightened his bridle a notch because he had shaken it off on the prior ride.

So I got off, removed the halter and clipped it to the saddle and loosened his bridle. He was a different animal when I got back on! Still full of energy, but not fractious nor nervous! We played back and forth in the lane, turned into driveways, turned the wrong way from home--and he was just fine. When we finally got to our driveway and I made him go past he got unhappy and let me know about it--but wasn't awful like he had been earlier. Lesson learned! If something is wrong with the horse maybe, just maybe, it's because, well, something is wrong!

Tomorrow I'll try leaving the halter on but with the looser bridle. I hope that works 'cause I like having the halter under the bridle--didn't know if I would, but I do like the ease of clipping on a lead rope.

Only counting a couple miles today. Not really sure how far we went, but at least that far.

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April 7-- 2.0-- 67.2


----------



## MicKey73

FINALLY! I get to add some miles and join you cool kids ;-) Yippee, found some one who will head out with me, and she even has a trailer for longer trips... *Heaven*

Mickey and I managed 4 miles today. It was a beautiful, breezy 75. Went by cattle, down dry washes, past tons of dumped 'stuff', even past a loose dog with barely any trouble. If I cartwheeled, I would cartwheel right now!!


----------



## QOS

Sailorgriz, get one of those "halter/bridle combination" and that should solve your problem.

Glad to see your post MicKey....I haven't cartwheeled in years - I'd probably kill myself!!

I am so excited as tomorrow is the day we are leaving to ride at McKinney Roughs. We are meeting at the barn between 6 to 6:30 and leaving no later than 7:30. Woot!


----------



## SailorGriz

Have fun QOS! 

Yeah, I've thought about the halter/bridle combos. I actually put a nose band on his last bridle and it worked well. Might just have to do that again.


----------



## Nokota

Welcome Mickey!! Glad to have you join us. Dont forget your camera as you know we love pics. Sailor.... I tell you, my mare was jiggy last friday so sunday I let her trot until she wanted to stop then kept her going a little longer. Almost 5 miles later she was relaxed enough to listen to me and walk calmly. after that she was a dream to ride. Unfortunately I have been building the fence around our arena and have been too busy to ride this week. Going to try to get out this friday, saturday and sunday. Maybe even monday and tuesday..


----------



## SailorGriz

I'm still getting comfortable trotting, Nokota. When we left the house he wanted to trot and I didn't let him. Maybe I should have. The Mrs. tells me to grab a handfull of mane, lean forward, stand up a bit in the stirrups, and let him go. One problem: I can't grab his mane. At least, not close enough to not fall over forwards. It was really short when we got him and is still working on growing out. 

I'm going to put the Aussie breast collar back on him tomorrow. The top strap on that should make a fine handle, in just the right spot. Then I should be able to let him trot up the road--as long as the rocks aren't too bad. Don't want to risk a rock bruise! 

After talking to a couple people I'm thinking I had the bit too tight in his mouth and that was making him nervous. It helped to loosen it today. We'll find out more tomorrow. Right after I put the tile on the bathroom floor.


----------



## Nokota

Try getting a large dog collar, attach it through the gullet and around the pommel. They call it a night latch, but it is something you can grab onto to hold on to if you feel the need. It might help

Mature Horseback Riders: Use A Night Latch (Chicken Strap) for Safety
Cowboy Night Latch


----------



## SailorGriz

Thanks Nokota! 

Don't have a horn and I've mostly just held the gullet. The problem is that I sit very tall (for my overall height) and the gullet is too far back--if I hold it I have to sit very upright instead of leaning forward when trotting. Without leaning forward at least a little one's backside tends to take a bit of a pounding--or a major pounding depending on how smooth the trot is. 

The Aussie breast collar has a strap across the whithers about 8 inches in front of the saddle. That's a pretty good place for me to hold and be able to lean just a bit forward--it's also far enough forward that if Big stops suddenly (see that Horse Eating Rock? That kind of stop) I have my hand forward far enough to catch myself.

But I think I'll try a nightlatch just for general hanging on purposes. Even if it isn't right for trotting, I suspect it'll work better'n just holding the gullet--which is also a bit too low for me to hold comfortably. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## jdw

QOS said:


> A girl I knew in Jr. High was killed on a horse in traffic...it was tragic. I have never forgot it and when I hear stuff like that I want to ask people, "would you want someone zooming by your loved on like that?"


Were the people that caused that accident held responsible? That's what needs to happen to adjust their attitude!!!

*Nokota, I have seen these; they work great!! They also sell them on Craig Camerons site (pricey there though!)


----------



## eccodecco

so according to my gps my last ride was only 4.3 miles not 5.3, thats ok though. I went out again today just for a shorty (still guessing as my computer and garmin are currently at war) about 2 miles. We were working on our collection and he was working on my patience  all in all a great ride with him.

Afte riding Ike I went out on Cola (yay now we can log 2 horses) and with him, we are just getting back into the woods (and riding for longer times) because before the winter he had a leg injury. Slow and steady He probably only went around for a mile or so.  very happy with his progress though

Ike:
1.5 miles
4/2: 2 miles
4/3: 2.5 miles
4/6: 4.3 miles
4/8: 2 Miles
12.3 total
 
Cola:
1mile


----------



## SailorGriz

My Hero, Mr. Big. 

We just went out for a bit. Tried to go to the trees but he really didn't like the sqooshy fields so I didn't force it. But he wasn't nervous! He was interested, he was inquisitive, he was energetic--but not nervous. I had the halter on under the bridle but the bridle was loosened a notch.

He wasn't terribly well behaved, but that's more a matter of just not getting out enough. The longer I rode him the better he got. 

Now I need to take him to a trail where I can do a serious ride. Maybe Sunday. Maybe one day next week. All kind of depends on Mother Nature. Sigh.

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April 7-- 2.0-- 67.2 
April 8-- 2.0-- 69.2


----------



## Nokota

We really need a "like" button like Facebook has so we can give a thumbs up like instead of typing every time


----------



## Nokota

> *Nokota, I have seen these; they work great!! They also sell them on Craig Camerons site (pricey there though!)


I just went to TSC and bought a large leather dog collar to use. Probably about 9 bucks. Right now it is on the shelf collecting dust. Should probably put it on my lab!


----------



## phantomhorse13

second competition of the season was this weekend, so i can add to my mileage total again!

i posted a separate thread with tons of pics n video as not to spam here.

my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles
mar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles
mar 12 -- 12.80 miles -- 79.85 total miles
mar 26 -- 50.44 miles -- 130.29 total miles
apr 9 -- 52.7 miles -- 182.99 total miles


----------



## Nokota

Got out this weekend. Did some major hill work. Took some pics. as well.
Here is the gratuitous ear shot.








Still some snow up in the hills.








Here we are pretty far up the hill but headed home.








Rode right from the house and went to the top of the hill shown in the background.








Also spent some time trying to finish the arena. 9 more piles of sand to spread and it should be done. 75'X125'.









Todays ride was not very far in mileage, but very hilly. According to my Garmin, From where I started to the top was 900' increase in elevation.
4/1 2 miles 38.25 Cumulative
4/3 9.25 miles 47.5 cumulative 
4/9 2 miles 49.5 cumulative
4/10 5.75 miles 55.25 cumulative


----------



## QOS

jdw, I was in Rainbow Girls as a young teenager. The girl was a year older than me so I believe she was 14 and I was 13. She was an officer in Rainbows and lived in the neighboring town (that I now live in). She was riding double with a friend of hers on busiest street in town. Friends brother came near them on his motorcycle and revved the engine. Horse reared, Vickie fell off and hit her head. She died the next day. 

I went to the funeral and it was so sad...her best friend was sitting behind me sobbing her heart out. 

It was tragic. I am sure the boy didn't mean for it to happen and I assume the horse had been around the motorcycle. Who knows? There is a plaque up in the middle school with her name on it...I saw it one day when I was there for one of my kids.

Horses are so much fun but one must be diligent at all times especially around motor vehicles. They can really upset the horses with deadly consequences.


----------



## QOS

I just got back from a weekend at McKinney Roughs in Bastrop, Texas which is about 20 miles southeast of Austin. It is a park that is owned by the Lower Colorado River Authority. It is pretty darn fabulous. From their website: McKinney Roughs is a1,100 acre nature park where characteristics of four ecosystems-- Post Oak Savannah, Blackland Prairie, East Texas Piney Woods, and a riparian zone.

It really did have distinct looks...there were places that were extremely rocky (thank God we all bought Easy Boot Gloves!), some that was rock/sand, sand, brown dirt and black dirt! The trees changed like the seasons...some like Ebenezer and some like west Texas. It was like riding in different parks! 

It did have some steep hills, some that made Man from Snowy River looks sloping. But the trails were groomed and very well marked. Two nice trail heads...water in various places in the park...great mounting blocks located throughout the park. The Colorado River was up high as they were irrigating fields. There was a wash rack at the Hwy 71 Trailhead and both had pens and portable restrooms. For a small fee of $10 (honor system) you get a map, well groomed and well marked trails, hitching posts, water, and fabulous views. 

We stayed at The Happy Horse Hotel which was an experience all its own. The park is 4 hours from home and I went with "my peeps". Two ladies from the barn (one the barn manager) and the other was my cousin. I was riding a Quarter Horse, my cousin a Quarab, Barn Manager LeAnn an Arabian and the other LeeAnne a Tennessee Walker! We rode 20.1 miles in three rides. 

We rode 4.6 miles Friday afternoon on some pretty steep up and down hills. We didn't want to push the horses as they had just rode 4 hours in the trailer! Saturday I made two rides from a different trailhead and it was a blast. I wore poor old Biscuit out. On the last ride we rode the Yaopon trail which had some pretty steep up and downs and on the way back we did a ton of trotting (omg he was trotting at 11 mph in some places according to my Garmin) but he never broke into a canter even with urging...I think his boots threw him off. About 1.5 miles from the trail head he stopping trotting all together...he was done...stick a fork in him. LOL we got to a fork where we had gone "wrong" before and they went "wrong" again as we were heading for the trailer. Biscuit was coming behind them and went to the right. I then saw the sign and yelled at my friends that they were going the wrong way and they had Biscuit to thank for knowing his directions. We walked all the way back and I had one tired boy that stretched out in his round pen flat on the ground! He ate a good meal, ate his hay, drank water like a champion. We did stop in the middle of the ride at the other trail head to give them water and hose them off. 

We hauled home today and my cousin and I are planning on going back in October with our hubbys. I can't wait.

Cumulative miles for 2011

129.5 Miles

April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles

April 2, 8.2 Miles

March 27 8.3 miles

March 18 .5 miles

March 13 11.2 Miles

March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
Total Miles 8.1 Miles

February 27 Ride 12.2

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## SailorGriz

Sounds like a great ride and a great time! Right purty country, too!

Still waiting on decent weather and for the Mrs. to fully recover. She's doing much better--but still gets tired easily. The weather on the other hand . . . sigh.


----------



## SailorGriz

WooHoo! Looks like I got me a ride lined up for tomorrow with someone who's done a ton of trail riding (for 40 years!) and is willing/eager to help me learn better horsemanship so I'll be better out on the trails! Woot!

We're scheduling a five or six hour ride which is probably about as much as this ol' boy's backsides can take. And we're looking for other areas that are convenient to both of us to do some more riding in future weeks! 

Nothing like having an experienced person volunteer to help one learn. I can do very basic riding, but I probably don't even know what questions to ask to go to the next level. Sigh.

But I'm willing and eager and that's about half the battle!


----------



## Nokota

Have a GREAT time!!!!!

Tell us how it went.


----------



## QOS

Sailorgriz, that is wonderful....hope you learn tons and enjoy yourself immensely!


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, fiddlesticks. The ride with the sourdough fell through due to a scheduling conflict on my end. I HATE when that happens!

But I did get over to Moscow Mt. for a couple hours--and five miles. Went to a new trailhead on the north side that enters into the University of Idaho's experimental forest. About 7000 acres of forest in four parcels, all open for riding, all with in about 30 miles. The trailhead I used was right at 20 miles from home. Sweet!

I didn't remember my camera, but I had my cell phone and remembered to use it! One pix of Big practicing being hobbled and foraging for a few minutes. And a scenery shot complete with ears. 

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April 7-- 2.0-- 67.2 
April 8-- 2.0-- 69.2
April 12--5.0-- 74.2


----------



## QOS

Very nice!!! Big sure is a pretty fellow. Glad to hear the Mrs. is better and hope she gains her strength back soon!!

I am going riding Saturday and Sunday at Ebenezer Park and I can't wait....I am up to my ears in cakes right now. I have two wedding cakes for this weekend...sigh....but cakes pay for horses so I guess I can't gripe!!


----------



## MicKey73

Yay!! First 'real' trail ride for Mickey and I today. Not exactly the relaxing trail ride I had hoped for; Mick was jigging for a lot of the 9 miles... I'll never beleive him again when he says he's tired  Anyone have any ideas on how to stop it? He was listening pretty well and wasn't too spastic, but holy crap was he a coiled spring!! Our group of four did well and it was a beautiful 80 degrees. So here are some pictures I snapped with the cell phone during times of relative calm.... and thanks for the warm welcome. I love reading everyones stories


----------



## Nokota

Great ear shots!!!!! Beautiful country and nice views!!!!! I posted a couple ear shots on Facebook, and another horse enthusiast responded "The best view always have horses ears in them". How can you argue with that logic. I have to say I really like the country you ride in. Born and raised in the northeast, I always thought it would be great to live where I could ride country like yours. Probably one of those the grass is always greener thoughts. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## MicKey73

Thanks Nakota! I agree 100% about the horse-ear view, that's why Mick WILL learn to be a great trail horse, not just an arena horse!! I'm actually from upstate NY myself, well technically Western NY (Rochester), and I really miss green grass and trees. I don't miss the snow and killer humidity  It is awesome to be able to ride almost all year, we just have to be so careful with the heat and sometimes rugged terrain, and right now, it's snake season. So I guess the moral of the story is.. enjoy where you are


----------



## Nokota

Yep!!! I HATE the humidity more than the snow and cold. I lived in Rochester for 3 years, then commuted to Rochester From Clifton Springs near Geneva for another 3 before I moved to my current location. I think I could really enjoy not seeing the green grass and trees. I really like the barren look of the desert in your pics and Paintedhorse's pics.


----------



## SailorGriz

Nokota, I've lived in the desert and it ain't all it's cracked up to be.

It's better! 

Though having mountains around also helps.


----------



## QOS

Gorgeous pictures!! I must admit, I'm a green grass and trees girl. I think the desert is gorgeous and would love to ride there some day but I love the trees, all of the foliage and streams. 

Texas has a little of everything...mountains, hills, flatlands, plains, desert, sea coast, forests and swamps! And OMG the humidity in southeast Texas is killer!! Sometimes I think I am going to steam in my own skin!


----------



## Nokota

We do have some great riding around here, and the fall is beauiful with the leaves turning colors and the cool temps that feel great, but those people in the southeast, and humid areas of Texas.......dont know how you do it. We have a few bad weeks in the summer. Not fun to ride. Heat, humidity, deer flies, Mosquitos.....man it's times like that I wish I was in the desert southwest. I think the humidity bugs me so much because I work outdoors all day, and live in an old farmhouse with bedrooms on the second floor and NO air conditioning. In all honesty though, summers are bothering me less and less and winters are harder and harder the older I get. Still, I am fortunate I can ride from my backdoor and be able to ride for most of the day without even hooking up the trailer.


----------



## QOS

The heat and humidity can literally be suffocating. Sweat will be pouring off of man and beast. It is bearable in the shade and if there is a breeze. Last September we were up at Ebenezer and it was around 100 degrees and the humidity was around 100%. I hosed off my horse Red, got in the Brenderup (we close it up with a little window unit!) and laid down and slept for 2 hours! The Brenderup was cool and you kind of rejuvenate. We also ride into the lake up there and that helps. 

It was 90 degrees when I rode with past weekend but it isn't humid in central Texas and a wind was blowing pretty darn hard so it wasn't too bad! 

No AC? Couldn't do it. I went to Michigan last summer in July to visit my cake decorating buddy and help her with a cake class. It was VERY humid there and it was pretty hot. OMG I nearly suffocated - even the restaurants were HOT! Gaaaaa....I NEED AC!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

i was at another endurance ride today, however we weenied out due to the weather (temps in the low 40s, with 35+ mph winds and pouring buckets of rain) and did the 25 instead of the 50.

i was riding a friend's horse, who was a total jackass the entire ride, so no pictures to share. so glad it's over!

my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles
mar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles
mar 12 -- 12.80 miles -- 79.85 total miles
mar 26 -- 50.44 miles -- 130.29 total miles
apr 9 -- 52.7 miles -- 182.99 total miles
apr 16 -- 24.7 miles -- 207.67 total miles


----------



## iridehorses

With my luck, I'd end up skewered to a cactus. I moved from Westchester Cty, NY to Bucks Cty, PA, now to Greenville, SC. SC has it all over the North East as long as you don't mind not having snow (which was the main reason for moving here) - I am truly tired of snow and cold. 

In the NW corner of the state, we have the best of all worlds. We can pretty much ride all year 'round with average temps in the low 50's for the winter but in the high 80's in the summer. Humidity isn't as bad here as many people think due to the mountains up by Ashville.

Can't ride this weekend (except for a little time to try out the new gelding that just came in on Friday, around the pasture) due to my son and daughter-in-law down from NYC. NYC - what were they thinking?


----------



## SailorGriz

Not sure when I'll do a "serious" ride again. I've done a couple little ones that I didn't bother to log. Yesterday the Mrs. big mare shied and unseated the Mrs. Rather than falling off she tried to climb off--generally not a bad thing--and managed to twist her knee in the process. Last night in the ER they didn't think it was broken. The radiologist said differently this morning. Sigh.

So, I'm gonna be playing Nurse/Husband for awhile. Be a week before we even go see the orthopod to have it really checked out and decisions made (surgery?) 'cause the swelling needs to go down.

Sigh.


----------



## QOS

OMG I feel so bad for the Mrs....and I truly feel for her. My knee is ate up with the body rot and I am limping like a 90 year old. Gaaa.... I will pray for her knee while praying for my own.

I just got back from Ebenezer Park. I am one tired chick. I did two wedding cakes this weekend and one of them was a NIGHTMARE. OMG I rarely have problems with cake and this one almost did me in and I know the bride personally...not someone that I want to mess up on! I delivered the 2nd cake and left from there to meet my hubby and riding peeps. I made the 2nd ride which was 3.9 miles. Biscuit was FULL of beans. A totally different horse than I rode last week. He hates Bella, a friends dog, and her master's girlfriend was ahead of me and Bella was running in and out. Biscuit charged her several times getting more and more cranked up. I finally got off and told the others to ride on and hubby and I would catch upl He was a handfull yesterday and today. He started out calm on both rides and cranked up as we went. OMG he actually KICKED my friend's horse. I was moving him to be behind Sarge so he'd behave and he kicked a Bones. I was shocked...this horse has NEVER kicked no matter who came by him or even ran at him. (Sababba does that - a friends Arabian). I moved him out and he was still acting stupid so I got off for a short while. He was a handfull...he wanted to bust a gut and go but bless his heart he still is manageable. 

He has put on weight after being really very underweight most of his life. LOL a friend had wanted to purchase him from his owner prior to me buying him and he wouldn't sell him to her...some goofy thing they had going on and she said today how beautiful he looked and was EXACTLY what she wanted and she'd take him off my hands in a minute. I was annoyed at how he acted today but I think I will keep the Biscuit Man.

We rode 7.3 miles today, I lost my camera...but hubby went back down the trail after we returned (we made a huge circle) and he found it...full of sand but it still works. 

Cumulative miles for 2011

140.7 Miles

April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2

April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles

April 2, 8.2 Miles

March 27 8.3 miles

March 18 .5 miles

March 13 11.2 Miles

March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
Total Miles 8.1 Miles

February 27 Ride 12.2

February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles

February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles

February 13 9.1 miles

February 5 7.2 Miles

January 22 8.4 Miles

January 15 9.5 Miles

January 8th 4.8 Miles

January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> Last night in the ER they didn't think it was broken. The radiologist said differently this morning. Sigh.


oh no, so sorry to hear this!! did she break her patella or tear soft tissue or all of the above? hope she doesn't need surgery. :-(


----------



## QOS

Phantom, you go girl!!! I wish I had the guts to endurance ride....I am a wussie.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Phantom, you go girl!!! I wish I had the guts to endurance ride....I am a wussie.


guts or insanity.. some days i wonder. 

your pics of riding on the beach, etc look like a ton of fun to me!


----------



## SailorGriz

Thanks for the good wishes Ladies! 

It appears she has a small fracture in the "ball" at the top of the big bone in her lower leg. I can never keep straight which is which. It didn't break off, it isn't hanging loose, there's just a hairline fracture in it. And, I'm sure, a lot of damage to the soft tissue.

It's getting better quickly. Even by yesterday she could put some weight on it if it was in the brace they gave us. She's still crippled up, and using crutches, but at least she can get around--even up and down the stairs. 

QOS, your's is the second Brenderup I've seen. It appears to be just like ours. How do you like it? I don't much care for the weight of the back ramp but it might just be that the air spring/shock thingies are shot and need replaced. Other than that, it's a fine small trailer. I'm currently in the market for a four horse with a walk in tack room but haven't found the right one at the right price in the right place, yet.


----------



## Nokota

Hope she heals quick. Take good care of her!!! Tell her not to rush it.

I often thought of getting a Brenderup. We have a 2 horse gooseneck we pull with the big truck, but if we want to bring more than two, we need to make two trips. I was wondering how one or two of our lighter horses would do in a Brenderup hauled by my GMC Canyon. If the truck could handle it. Mathmatically it says yes, but I still have my doubts.


----------



## QOS

So glad she is better Sailorgriz. 

I love my Brenderup. It is a wonderful trailer to haul. It is an 09 Royal TC. I would like to have a Featherlite LQ trailer too, so that when we go camping I won't be camping in the Brenderup!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Nokota, I've been meaning to try pulling the Brenderup, with our two big horses, behind my 98 Blazer. It has a tow capacity of 5000#, so they say. All up it'll weigh less than that--but not by much. Brakes I'm not too worried about as the Brenderup has very good surge brakes. 

If I decide to use the Blazer more than very, very, occasionally (assuming it works at all) I'll want to beef up the rear suspension--probably just put coil over shocks on it.

When I get around to trying it I'll try to remember to let you know how it goes.

Thanks for the good wishes for the Mrs.!


----------



## QOS

I really love my Brenderup. It is so easy to haul and I got it so I could haul Red with my Rav4! My Rav is a V6 with 269 Hp. It is so easy to brake even hauling 2 horses. It has a very tight turning radius and is easy to back up and park. 

We camp in it - pull out the center divider and mats, wash it out, lay down plastic, blow up the air mattress and put the window unit in the grooms door and voila - Cozy Camper!!!

Even if I bought a LQ trailer I will never get rid of the Brenderup - it is just the bomb dot com!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Good info QOS! If you can pull it with your Rav I suspect my Blazer won't have a problem. Not as much horsepower, probably, but enough. Thanks!

Yeah, the Mrs. says even if we get another trailer the Brenderup is staying in the stable.

Edit: I just checked the horsepower of the Blazer. 190. Plus two more in the trailer. ;-)

Should be fine. The Brenderups are designed to be pulled by Euro midget stuff.


----------



## QOS

You only need 120 hp to pull the Brenderup so your Blazer is just fine. 

I get loads of questions and looks when I haul it....my friends are pretty used to it now. My friend's Tennessee Walker loves it. I have hauled him in it before and even when she hauls with our other friend, Rogue heads for my trailer when the ride is over...he tries to get in!!! LOL

My horses took a little while to get used to it as they had never been on ramps. I had to send Sarge and the trailer back to one of his previous owners....he got Sarge to load in less than 5 minutes. He kept him for a week loading and hauling him in it. He said that he got a lot of funny looks in that "sissy trailer" but he "had to admit it hauled like a dream". 

What model is your B'up?


----------



## Nokota

If I come across one and happen to have the cash at the time, sounds like a trailer I would like to pick up.


----------



## QOS

It is nice Nokota. I would love a LQ for camping though...in my dreams I have a 3 horse slant with a Weekend Package. Sigh....I need two trailers!!!


----------



## Nokota

I just need more money for a bigger truck and a four horse trailer with LQ. That would solve all my problems


----------



## QOS

LOL my dreams are smaller...just a 3 horse slant...do you think the Easter Bunny, Mother's Day Fairy and Santa Claus can get together to make that happen for me?


----------



## Nokota

No, I dont think they could. I'd go straight to the tooth fairy and the great pumpkin. I hear they can make things happen!!!


----------



## QOS

Hummmm...yeah, I will call the Great Pumpkin. Poor old Tooth Fairy was hired by Coin Star and she fell down the stairs.


----------



## SailorGriz

QOS, I think your best bet is to bank on the Mother's Day Fairy to get you your new trailer. But she'll probably only do it if your kids or hubby win the lottery. Sigh.

Update on the Mrs.: very little soft tissue damage, which is a Good Thing. The bottom of her femure slammed into the top of her tibia causing a "crush fracture" about 1/4 inch deep. No surgery and she should have a nearly full recovery--as long as she doesn't take up any high impact sports or anything. Future arthritis is a possibility.

All in all, a pretty favorable turnout. She is in a jointed brace and can walk on it without much pain. Her biggest problem is that the leg is stiff and so walking is difficult. She often uses crutches to help. Alas, when I took her to work today she thought I put them in the car, I thought she put them in the car; they are standing in hall. Sigh. But I just talked to her and she's doing OK without them, so far. 

Thanks for all your Good Wishes and Positive Thoughts! They helped!


----------



## QOS

ugh...poor thing. I am battling my own knee right now. I started taking glucosemine and it IS helping. 

LOL the Mother's Day Fairy? LOL I don't think my kids have her number...


----------



## eccodecco

So It been back to rain all day every day for the past two weeks but Sunday I was able to get out. Everything was pretty flooded so we did a mostly road walk. I walked next to him for a lot of it because It been some time since I rode him on the main road and I didn't want him to freak out. 
so I tried to cut paths through the woods to cut out parts of the road and we went for a little swim!!! water was up over my feet and Ike was so happy  splashing his head and makin happy noises 

But we never found a way through so we ended up doubling back a couple times. All in all it was an awesome ride/ walk. but he had a bit of swelling at the bottom of is cannon bones right above the fetlock. he wasn't lame or uncomfortable but I decided not to ride him for a couple of days. All the swelling is gone 
Here are some pictures from the day.
First is the main road where I walked next to him. Then the woods you can see where we swam  And of coarse some grazing after a good day 

Ike:
1.5 miles
4/2: 2 miles
4/3: 2.5 miles
4/6: 4.3 miles
4/8: 2 Miles
4/17: 7 miles
19.3 total
 
Cola:
1mile
​


----------



## phantomhorse13

got out this morning in the not-rain for the first time in weeks.. and dreams lost a shoe.  we got a whole 3 miles before having to turn around and head back. 

luckily for me i was riding with the wife of my farrier, so he came out and tacked the shoe back on, but i was out of time due to an appointment.

but hey, i got 4.5 miles in and didn't get rained on for any of it!!


my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles
mar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles
mar 12 -- 12.80 miles -- 79.85 total miles
mar 26 -- 50.44 miles -- 130.29 total miles
apr 9 -- 52.7 miles -- 182.99 total miles
apr 16 -- 24.7 miles -- 207.67 total miles 
apr 22 -- 4.5 miles -- 212.17 total miles


----------



## QOS

Over the shoes water sounds kinda fun! 

Phantom....what a great guy to come out and tack on that shoe! Glad y'all got to ride. I was stuck in the house making 2 wedding cakes, an Easter Cake, a groom's cake, an anniversary cake and a HUGE double birthday cake in an Art Deco theme. I just kept thinking...cakes pay for horses!!! I'd rather be riding because I can't go next weekend either...I have to go to San Antonio to teach a cake class so y'all ride and give QOS a thought!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Did y'all know that horses have a "flight" response to being spooked by a Big Huge Unknown Horse Eating Monster in the trees? Well, they do! "Something Nasty" made a noise while we were peacefully ambling along--I think a bird flushed, but I'm not sure--and Big took off at 90 degrees at a full tilt. I was pretty much laying across his ample backsides trying to get sat back up so I could get him under control. I thinks to my self "I am NOT going to fall off of this stupid horse!" And I didn't, barely.

Once I got him stopped he realized it was probably nothing and promptly forgot about it. 

But awhile later we were on a road/trail crossing a steep, wooded, slope. Something above the road got his attention and he stopped and stared. Then the Horse Eating Something had the audacity to run off--sounded like a squirrel--and Big went bonkers. Fortuneatly, I was ready for him. He spun, kicked, tried to rear a bit, shook, tried to run away with me. What an annoyance! 

I finally got him stopped and I could hear his heart pounding! Never heard that before. I thought it might be mine but the timing was all wrong. 

He fussed and figited and didn't know what to do so I headed him back the way we came and on down to the truck/trailer. We were most of the way back before he got settled down. 

But, other than that, we had a GREAT ride! Went up on the north side of Moscow Mt where I figured we'd be alone--most people hike/bike in from the south side 'cause it's closer to town. I figure about 4 miles. I need to carry my GPS in a different pocket as it keeps losing the signal. Stupid technology.

Supposed to have a couple nice days this week; perhaps we can go again. During the week we can go to the south side 'cause the weekenders won't be out with their Horse Eating Dogs.

Here's a pix just before we started riding. Of course Mr. Big is showing off his less attractive side. Sigh. I'd hoped to go past the gate past the trailer but decided the walking pass was too narrow to get through it mounted and I was too lazy to get off. So, we went up a road at 90 degrees to the right of the direction in the pix. But it give an idea of the type of country we were in.

Now, if I could just remember to get the camera out of my pocket once we get going . . . !


Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May 1---- 4.0--78.2


----------



## Nokota

Glad you got out and were still in the saddle. My daughters instructor said just today.......Make sure you keep the horse between you and the ground.

Rode my nephew's crazy four year old in the arena yesterday for about an hour. tried a few bucks and a couple rapid side passes out of the blue, but my saddle didn't leak so I was happy about that. Got out with my wife for a short ride today but didn't track mileage. Finally dried out enough to get out on the trails and it was great to get out again.


----------



## Nokota

Got out again today for 5.6 miles. Did some exploring after I got permission from a few more farms.
BTW, found a great concho and made it the horn cap for my saddle. If you look at my signature, you will see why I liked it so much.










5/1 2 miles 60 cumulative
5/2 5.6 miles 65.6 cumulative


----------



## SailorGriz

Cool, Nokota. Very, very, cool!


----------



## SailorGriz

Went up the south side of Moscow Mt today, up the trail we've ridden several times. Big was VERY nervous and recalcitrant for the first mile or so. Then he got so wound up he backed off the edge of the road and down a very steep embankment. By the time he got stopped my head was below the road grade. We got that sorted out and he got back up to the road with me still in the saddle. 

I climbed off and we had a pretty severe session of attitude adjustment. I laid into him pretty good with the end of the reins. When I got back on he was still a bit nervous but no longer tried to pretend he could be boss. He did what I wanted, when I wanted. As we went up the road he started to settle down and after a couple more miles was fine--just out enjoying the day! Stupid horse.

Today has got to be close to my longest ride, maybe the longest. Beautiful weather! Great day to be out!

Friday we go to Asotin, Wash., for a trail cleanup day on Saturday. We'll camp Friday night so we don't have to drive down in the AM. Should be a good weekend, but it might rain. Sigh.

QOS, I remembered to take the camera out of my pocket! 

First is Mr. Big hobbled on our first break.
Second is a gap in the trees looking out over the valley. I live on the other side of the hill in the distance that's covered with trees.
Third is just a typical view into the trees along the road we were riding--happens to be the same view as the second pix, just not zoomed in. 

The road is closed to motorized except maintenance vehicles. There are lots of side trails that I will start exploring on my next trip to the area.

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May 1---- 4.0--78.2 
May 4----11.2--89.4


----------



## phantomhorse13

got out today, despite the continuing rain and cool temps (48 when i left the truck). the ground was horrendous. made it 7 miles before dreams pulled a shoe crossing a creek. then we both walked (slogged) 3 miles back to the trailer. so so so frustrating.

my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles
mar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles
mar 12 -- 12.80 miles -- 79.85 total miles
mar 26 -- 50.44 miles -- 130.29 total miles
apr 9 -- 52.7 miles -- 182.99 total miles
apr 16 -- 24.7 miles -- 207.67 total miles 
apr 22 -- 4.5 miles -- 212.17 total miles
may 4 -- 10.2 miles -- 222.37 total miles


----------



## Nokota

Great pics SG. Love that country. Hope you have a fun weekend.
Phanom, I am having the same cool wet, muddy weather as you. Went out today to workout some hills. 44 degrees, misty, damp and muddy. Sorry your ride got cut short by losing a shoe. My mare has never worn shoes so I don't have to worry about that right now.

As I said, I worked her by climbing a hill today. Only 2.25 miles round trip, but 500 foot climb in elevation.

5/1 2 miles 60 cumulative
5/2 5.6 miles 65.6 cumulative 
5/4 2.25 miles 67.85 cumulative


----------



## QOS

thanks for the pics - gorgeous country!

Phantom, sorry about that pulled shoe and that long walk back. I haven't rode two weeks. That bites. My hubby rode Biscuit this week and really put him through some paces. We are supposed to go riding at Pundt Park right outside of Houston on Saturday. I am hoping to go. My knee is really KILLING me and I heard/felt it pop hard last night and it kept me up all night long. I am having a MRI on it Friday evening! LOL They have late appointments and that is what I chose. Hopefully they can correct with minor surgery and I will be on my way!


----------



## SailorGriz

QOS, hope the knee heals fast! That bites bigtime.

Nokota, you did a steeper ride than I did but I climbed 900 feet, net, by the time I turned around. By the end of the ride I could feel Big "shift gears" between uphill and downhill stretches--with the attendant change in speed. I think I kind of wore him out.

But I just went out to feed and ran my fingers along his spine and he showed no sign of a sore back. That's a Good Thing! With my treeless saddle I'm always worried that I won't be sitting in quite the right spot and will cause him trouble. Never had any indication of trouble, but I still like to check after big rides.


----------



## Nokota

QOS, hopethe knee heals up quick!!!

Sailor, how do we want to measure elevation? looking at the downloaded results of my ride, the total ascent was 741 feet. But if I graph it and look at elevation at the highest point and subtract the start elevation, it shows I was 500 feet higher than my house when I stopped. I guess this does not take into account all the little ups and downs and swales you ride through.


----------



## SailorGriz

Nokota, I've always just used net elevation gain: End point minus start point. But that can be very deceiving--especially on a loop ride where start and finish are the same place! 

But my GPS doesn't do cumulative altitude so I can't get a total climb number, just net. 

My ride yesterday the two would have been about the same--it was mostly one long uphill with a few level sections and very few short downhills. 

Wish I had a way to do cumulative climb! Alas, it's not to be. 

It'd be really interesting this summer when I get into the Wilderness Areas and get to cross a bunch of high ridges. Total climb numbers could get pretty impressive!


----------



## QOS

Thanks for the good wishes guys. This knee brace helps quiet a bit but if surgery will help me be on my way with no interference - it will be on like Donkey Kong! My cousin is only 3 years older than me and just had a knee replacement...gaaaaa. She said "fix it NOW before it becomes a replacement" so you didn't have to tell me twice. 

The elevation thing is pretty darn cool. I live mostly in the flat lands but there are hills in Ebenezer and where we rode in central Texas but they are little hills!! Elevation in Tyrrell Park is around 20 feet but my garmin is mapping anywhere from 7 to 43 feet which is hilarious because Beaumont, Texas is a freaking lily pad in a rain storm!


----------



## Nokota

I have driven from New Orleans to Houston Texas.........your right......its flat.......I was glad to get home to some hills!!! 
At 500 feet, I was not even at the top of the hill, just the top of the hay lot
I know I posted this pic. before, but here I am halfway up the hay lot and started at the bottom of the valley.


----------



## QOS

You drove right though Beaumont, Texas then. It is 25 miles west of the state line. IH 10 is about 2/3 of a mile from Tyrrell Park where we often ride. Next time your here give me a shout. We will do lunch and take a ride!

We're going to have an ACTHA ride on June 4th. One of our riding buddies is sponsoring it and my hubby and I will be judging an obstacle. We are also having a tack sale/swap at Tyrrell Park next weekend. Hopefully, I will sell stuff I don't need anymore to go into my trail riding trip fund!


----------



## SailorGriz

Beaumont. When my second daughter was born 8 years ago we took a two month trailer trip to the Gulf Coast. One of our first stops was in Beaumont at a trailer resort along the SuperSlab. Don't recall the name of the place but it was lots and lots of concrete--parking slabs and all the access roads. Each spot had a little bit of dirt trying to grow grass. It was a nice stop for a couple days--it'd rained at our last couple of stops and we finally got some nice weather! Our then 3 year old had a blast riding around the campground on her little bicycle with training wheels. I think I did a bunch of rollerblading alongside her.

Fond memories of the start of the "nice" part of our travels!


----------



## QOS

SuperSlab? LOL don't know where you were at unless it was at Ford Park...I guess it is about 8 years old or so. It is right off of IH 10. 

I have the trailer packed, the horses up in the arena so I don't have to be trotting around the pasture in the dark, morning feed is in the buckets, egg salad lunch is cooling in the fridge as are Diet Cokes, chips and granola bars are in the tote bag ready to go. We are going to Pundt Park in Spring, Texas (just north of Houston) with my cousin, her hubby and two ladies from the barn The LeAnn's. I can't wait. I haven't rode in 2 weeks. 

I had my leg MRI'd today and will know something next week....happy trails to everyone who will be riding this weekend!


----------



## SailorGriz

Not sure the name but it was right on the interstate and it was brand new when we were there--not all the sites were open yet.

Have a great ride! Tomorrow I'm helping the Twin Rivers Back Country Horsemen (Lewiston, Id) with a trail cleanup project on the Lick Creek Fork of the Asotin Creek outside of Asotin, WA. At least, I think that's where I'm going. I'll figure it out in the morning.

Y'all have a Great Weekend!


----------



## QOS

We just got back a little while ago from riding in Pundt Park in Spring, Texas. We left about 6:40 AM for Spring. LeAnn P.'s mare Legato had to run around her pasture like a mad woman for about 10 minutes. She gets so excited she blows and goes.

We got to Pundt and saddled up. Sarge seemed kinda sore and we thought we were going to have to scrap the ride. He seems to have a little thrush in one foot and the bulb was tender. Easy Boot Gloves to the rescue. His hooves are about Biscuit's size so they fit. Sarge was high steppin' for a little bit but he seemed fine then. Biscuit was like a wound up like a wind up toy when I first got on so we did some circles and he calmed down quickly. We rode 7.3 miles and crossed a sandy bottomed creek. On the way back I hit a canter and lost my hat. Got off and got back on WOOOOOOT!!! couldn't do that until I got my new saddle. Biscuit hit a canter again going across the sand and right into the creek. He got too close to Elan (my cousin's horse) after we had converged through some trees and Wow...Elan let him have it in the chest with both feet. I don't think he realized it was a horse and Biscuit at that. Elan is not a kicker at all and is calm as can be. I think when my cousin went through trees and I went another way and the next think I was right behind him he thought a bear was after him. Biscuit learned a valuable lesson I have been trying to teach him...stay off of their backsides! His former owner left anyone and everyone ride Biscuit and it was usually kids that didn't know how to ride so they wanted Biscuit's nose in the lead horse's tail. I am having a hard time backing him off of that!

We later did a short gallop as Biscuit generally hits gallop from trot and slows down to a canter. I was proud of him that he didn't throw up his head when I asked him to slow down as we approached the others that were ahead of us. 

We stopped for lunch and decided to call it a day as Sarge had been sore (he is fine though thank God) and I am in a knee brace. Knee brace helps a 1000% though. We drove home (100 miles) and I gave Biscuit a bath and treated Sarge's thrush. It was a fun day and can't wait for the next ride. I know we are going to Ebenezer on the 21st, over to Kisatchie in Louisiana for 3 days the following weekend, and the next weekend we are judging for an ACTHA ride our riding buddy is sponsoring at Tyrrell Park. I feel like not riding for 2 weeks was torture!

edited to add: I tried to take pictures - my camera is toast from dropping it last time I rode. It kept saying to turn it off and turn it back on...like that helped!

Cumulative miles for 2011

148 Miles

May 7th 7.3 Miles

April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2

April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles

April 2, 8.2 Miles

​


----------



## Nokota

QOS, I will be going to New Orleans for work again in Febuary of 2012, maybe my wife and I could drive out for a visit. How many hours are you from New Orleans?
Got out yesterday. Had one hour to ride so did 3.5 miles with another 500 feet climb in elevation. It said my total ascent was 1228 feet with all the ups and downs, but from the start to the highest point, it was 500 feet.

5/1 2 miles 60 cumulative
5/2 5.6 miles 65.6 cumulative 
5/4 2.25 miles 67.85 cumulative 
5/6 3.25 miles 71 miles cumulative


----------



## QOS

Nokota, glad you got out!! 500 feet is quiet an climb!! 

New Orleans is about 270 miles from here. I was there last March for Sherwin Williams. I work part time for them. How long will you be there? Middle ground would be Lafayette - and Prejean's Restaurant!! Are you hauling the horses down for the duration? If so, let's ride!


----------



## SailorGriz

Had a nice trail cleanup ride yesterday. We went up the Forsythe trail up the Asotin River from Asotin, WA, about 65 miles from home. I bet I was on and off of Mr. Big 20 times, at least! We cleaned half of a 5 mile loop--sent another team up the other direction, met in the middle and we all came down the way we went in.

We cleared about 30 downed trees from the trail. Sizes ranged from a couple inches in diameter to about two feet in diameter. We also got to re-route a section of stream that had spilled onto the trail and re-route a section of trail due to a new spring that had to cross the existing trail to get to the creek. 

All in all, it was a great day! Not exactly what I'd call a "trail ride"--although we did get to actually ride coming back out once the trail was cleared. It was, however, exactly the kind of trail I had in mind when I got a horse last fall to take trail riding. It was the first time I'd ridden in a group and, therefore, the first time I had Big in a group. He mostly did fine although a couple of the other horses didn't seem to like him too well. 

We'll be back, once the Mrs. is healed, to ride the trail instead of work on it!

The Big Learning for the day was how Mr. Big handles creeks and streams. We crossed water about 15 times (I lost count at 10 but there were several more) on the ride up--and again on the ride back down. He didn't even flinch! Once he pawed a bit and splashed up a bunch of water but I made him move on. Other than that, the water was a non-issue.

The trail was quite rocky--not gravel, rocks--in places and his bare feet didn't seem to be a problem. On the way down I did notice he was being a bit more careful of his foot placement, but it's not like he was having problems. I think he might have chipped the toe of one back foot but I need to check it again to see if he did and/or if it needs worked on.

He was a definite pill until we stopped for lunch. He seemed to settle down after that. We're having a friend over this afternoon who gives riding lessons. I might end up taking some lessons from her both to let her work with Big a bit and to help me learn to ride better--and to help me learn to handle Big when he's being fractious. We'll see.

Not sure when I get to go again. Mostly depends on the weather, I suppose.

Here's my YTD:

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May 1---- 4.0--78.2 
May 4----11.2--89.4 
May 7----5.0---94.4


----------



## QOS

I think that qualifies for a real trail ride when you are crossing streams, dragging logs out of the way, and eating on the trail! Sounds like a blast!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

i second, qos, sounds like a trail ride to me! and fantastic to know that next outing, you can enjoy a trail free from downed trees and errant streams!

i plan to ride at the end of this week (this past weekend was taken by my sister's college graduation.. i would rather have been riding, but try telling that to my family :lol: )


----------



## QOS

LOL I am with you Phantom...I'd rather be riding. I have riding planned for every single weekend for the next month and am going to start Biscuit in some training. Riding is just such a blast! We crossed a small stream and a larger creek this week and I love going through water and Biscuit willingly goes which works for me because he is one stubborn guy when he doesn't want to do something. He will back up and flat out refuse. Sigh....he still needs some work!


----------



## Nokota

Sailor, sounds like you had a great day. Sounds like a lot of fun.

QOS. I will be in N.O. for 5 days. No horses. I will be there for a conference for work. It would be fun to meet for lunch or dinner, It would give my wife and I a chance to get out of N.O. and see the south first hand a little more. Thanks for the invite and we will keep in touch as we get closer to the time we will be there.


----------



## QOS

Nokota,
NO is a beautiful historic town if you stay in the Garden District and the French Quarters. Loads and loads of history. All of the area surround NO is full of old mansions, Bed and Breakfast's, fabulous restaurants. I love central Louisiana around the Lafayette area. It is gorgeous!


----------



## phantomhorse13

spent my 'weekend' doing some serious training (see other thread for pics)!

my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles
mar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles
mar 12 -- 12.80 miles -- 79.85 total miles
mar 26 -- 50.44 miles -- 130.29 total miles
apr 9 -- 52.7 miles -- 182.99 total miles
apr 16 -- 24.7 miles -- 207.67 total miles 
apr 22 -- 4.5 miles -- 212.17 total miles
may 4 -- 10.2 miles -- 222.37 total miles
may 12 -- 28.33 miles -- 250.7 total miles
may 13 -- 22.56 miles -- 273.26 total miles


----------



## QOS

wow!!! that is amazing. I think my backside would go on strike and fall off!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> wow!!! that is amazing. I think my backside would go on strike and fall off!



:lol:

i don't actually spend much time sitting, so my butt isn't an issue.. my hip flexors are a whole other story.. :wink:


----------



## QOS

LOL that is a hoot...my hip flexors are ****ed off just thinking about it!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Phantom, my hat's off to you! I rode about as many yards as you rode miles! Sigh.

But, five saddles later, I got a new saddle. It's a roping saddle and will need some d-rings added to strap on gear but it seems to fit Mr. Big and it worked well against my backsides. Unless it's pouring rain tomorrow (which is likely) I'll put a couple miles on it and get a pix or two to post.


----------



## phantomhorse13

congrats on finding a new saddle.. what a hassle saddle searching is. can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## SailorGriz

It's almost embarassing to report my puny little mileage on the same thread where Phantom records 20 or 30 or 50 miles at a time! Sigh. I think she's just leaving out the decimal point! ;-)

I just tried out the new saddle today. A couple miles of up the Butte across the road a little ways (it's dry enough to ride, finally), then onto our property down at the creek, up the creek to the back property line, then around the property line back to the house. 

Big did OK. He wasn't very happy going up the Butte--but he went, which is an improvement. He did fine once we got "home" even though we weren't going back to the barn--and he'd never been to the back of our property before.

The new saddle was great! Worked for me, worked for Big. It moved back a little going up the steep slope on the Butte and then stayed there. I'm not sure I put it on him right what with being new to this type of saddle. With any luck it'll not be raining for a couple hours in the morning and I can try it again.

Didn't take a GPS today but I'll call it 2 miles which is probably a bit short.

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May 1---- 4.0--78.2 
May 4----11.2--89.4 
May 7----5.0---94.4 
May 15-- 2.0---96.4


----------



## QOS

Mine is puny compared to Phantom's too!!! I went for a ride today with my cousin and two friends. We are planning an ACTHA ride and were discussing obstacles and blah blah but we did ride 8 miles in the process. LOL some idiot nearly ran their truck off into the bayou. I don't know what they were doing down there as there isn't a road there but when we came upon the truck we called the police department and a few minutes later a guy on an ATV came by and found it...he had been looking for it the night before. His cousin "was looking for a fishing hole" and nearly ended up in the water with his dullie chevy. The bayou was green, the water lilies and water hyacinth were blooming, saw some alligators and turtles and some pretty birds. 

Cumulative miles for 2011

156 Miles

May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles



​


----------



## SailorGriz

Last time I took Big out the stirrups were too low. I raised them a knotch to as high as they'd go. Today we went out around the fields for awhile and then did some control work in the upper pasture for awhile. I figure about 2 miles. 

Stirrups were still a little low so before putting Big away I used him as a work stand and punched/drilled another hole on each side and raised the stirrups one more knotch. I'm sure that'll at least do it and might be too much--where they were today might actually be better. We'll see. Always easy to let them back down!

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May 1---- 4.0--78.2 
May 4----11.2--89.4 
May 7----5.0---94.4 
May 15-- 2.0---96.4 
May 17-- 2.0---98.4


----------



## pintophile

I'm a little late to the table here, but I'm hoping I can step right in..

What do I do? Record my miles per day, or wait, accumulate the miles and then post them all at once?

I haven't kept track of miles logged over the winter, but I have kept track of hours spent riding. So I guess from now on I'll just track miles.

I don't have a GPS or a Garmin, whatever that is (lol), so my records are just a rough estimate.
__________________________________________________________________

Well, here's today:
Thursday May 19-took the dog and the pony out for a nice quiet ride ~2/3 miles.


----------



## SailorGriz

Welcome Pinto! Yep, jump right in! Most of us record our miles after we ride them--some of us are getting old and don't remember if we don't do it right away. Well, one of us is getting old, at any rate. Sigh.

Feel free to record hours instead of miles. It's not really about how far you go or even how often you go--it's about reliving the fun of it and letting everyone else live the fun of it vicariously!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## QOS

Pinto, like Sailor says - miles or hours/minutes it doesn't matter! We do love to see pictures though. Can't wait to hear about your adventures!


----------



## SailorGriz

Heck, you don't have to post either, neither! We just like hearing the stories!


----------



## QOS

I am sitting here right now with a wedding cake/groom's cake waiting to be iced and fondant covered. Groom's cake will have a large mouth bass leaping out of it. Hubby just left to haul the horses up to Ebenezer and he and Sarge will ride today and tomorrow.  I am going up tomorrow after I deliver my wedding cakes but if my knee is not better, I will not be riding The Biscuit. If it is I will just make one ride Sunday. This knee has been KILLING me. It eased up some yesterday and hopefully, by not being at work and on it all day it will be a happy camper enough that I can ride!


----------



## SailorGriz

Hmmmm. A large mouth bass jumping out of the cake. Used to be it was bikini clad beach babes. What's the world coming to? ;-)

Enjoy your ride! I hope the leg is cooperating and you can ride to your heart's content.

I'm leaving shortly for Hell's Gate.


----------



## QOS

Have a good time in Hell :lol: 

Bass fishing is a big pickle here. It is humid today which is not good for pulled sugar. :shock:

My knee feels better - it is still hurting but not like day before yesterday - I was one miserable chick. Wedding cake is iced and I will be rolling out the fondant shortly so I can get on with my weekend and hopefully ride even just a little.

On a sad note, Barry texted me from the barn and told me old Amir passed away last night. Amir is our barn owners old foundation Arabian stallion. He was 30 years old and had severe health issues. Poor old guy was a top notch show horse in his day. I think he has won everything that could be won and was gentle enough to give children riding lessons on. I just spoke to him yesterday and Monday I rubbed his face. He will be missed. LOL he would nicker when he'd see Biscuit. He didn't like the gray mares and they used to tease him with a palomino mare. :lol: Two weeks ago he got all excited when he saw Biscuit and I told him to calm down!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

It's always sad to lose a friend, QOS. Please accept my sympathies.

But, it does sound like Amir a full and active life which all his human friends can remember with fondness. I'm not sure where horses go when they pass on, but I gotta believe good horses go someplace good. 

Godspeed, Amir.


----------



## traildancer

Wee-haw, I broke 300 miles for the year. Only 700 more to go!


----------



## Nokota

WOW!!!! 300 miles!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jealous!!!

QOS....Fondant???.....really?!?!?!......What in the heck is a fondant??

Hopefully you can get out this weekend.

10 mile Hunter Pace for me tomorrow. supposed to be sunny and warm finally so I am looking forward to it. Wish you guys were around to ride with me. Going solo again as my daughter cant make the ride.

Sailor.....hope you have a good time in hell!!!

Remember, tomorrow is the rapture!!! :shock: at least I will get my ride in before the earthquake and tidal waves hit 

Funny story, a local radio station aired a commercial from a flower shop. It said to let your loved ones know how you feel about them before the rapture......send flowers today!!! :lol: Talk about marketing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

i too hope to get a ride in before the rapture. i suspect i will not be vanishing though. guess that means i'll have to figure out how my mare does during earthquakes and plagues..

qos, sorry to hear about amir's passing. they never do live long enough, esp the good ones.

i will admit to having to google what the heck 'fondant' was. i would love to see a picture of the bass cake when its finished!


----------



## QOS

LOL Fondant is a rolled icing. It has gotten a bad rap from cheap store bought at Hobby Lobby fondant. I make my own from sugar and white chocolate so it is really like a candy coating. 

Y'all can check out my cakes at flickr.com/photos/cakessospecial I should have these cakes on Flickr by Monday. I'd rather be trying to catch up with those 300 miles :wink: but cakes support the boys so I am icing as fast as I can!! Then I am going to make a bass out of rice krispi treats. 

I know that our barn owner is a sad lady today. She has owned this horse since he was a weanling. She has babied him along through all kinds of health issues. She said as long as he wasn't in pain he wouldn't be put down. Last year she lost her first Arabian, a mare that was 38 years old that she bought the day she was foaled. Our barn has a number of really old horses that she has owned all of their lives. I have seen pictures of Amir as a young fellow and OMG was he a gorgeous boy. My friend owns Amir's granddaughter. She is the barn manager that rides the grey Arabian (y'all have seen pictures posted on this thread of her). We all just loved him....and yeah, I think horses go to heaven...the Lord wants me riding forever and with a knee that doesn't hurt!!


----------



## pintophile

In that case....

MONTH | HOURS THIS MONTH | HOURS THIS YEAR
January | 8.75 | 8.75
February | 2.5 (yes, the whole month) | 11.25
March | 6 | 17.25
April | 8.5 | 25.75
May | 8.75 | 34.5
May 20 | 1 | 35.5

As you can see, I didn't ride much over the winter, and almost none of those hours are trails. I only really started hitting the trails again in April. 

Well, today was another great ride. I didn't take the dog today, so I just went in a big loop around the fields. We're surrounded on four side by fields and little bushes of trees, so it's kind of hard to ever get out of sight of the farm. Going out, pony wanted to weave slightly and take baby steps and **** around, so I pushed her into a trot and we trotted all the way back to the bush.

Riding along the edge of it, Miss Pony-Pon spotted a deer in the trees and tried a turn-and-burn, but I slowed her down in about 20 feet, turned her around and went on. Later, as we were in the middle of a big field, we hit a massive stretch of boggy ground and at one point she was in water past her knees. That was the exciting part of my ride. 

She just dinks around when we're going away from home, but going back towards it she likes to engage her turbo-jets and floor it as fast as her little legs can pump (and as fast as I'll let her little legs pump). Yesterday when she started walking fast, I started up a steady tempo counting "one-two-three-four, one-two-three-four" in my head as we went, resolving that if she went faster than my counting, I would check her in. Amazingly, whenever I start that rhythm, she never goes faster than my tempo, so our walks home are actually easy and controlled. Also, she will start walking fast when she gets nervous, and when I relax and start that steady counting, I find myself able to stay much more relaxed and calm.

When I got home, I tried ponying my horse off the pony for the first time. They were so good, it's almost like they've been doing it every day of their lives. The horse is more dominant than the pony, so she needed a few swats to keep her nose out of where it doesn't belong, but they both were completely controllable and I didn't have any problems at all. 

I am completely blessed to have such an amazing pair of mares. I'm feeling on top of the world right now. Just had to share my day's adventures.


----------



## pintophile

Nokota said:


> Remember, tomorrow is the rapture!!! :shock: at least I will get my ride in before the earthquake and tidal waves hit
> 
> Funny story, a local radio station aired a commercial from a flower shop. It said to let your loved ones know how you feel about them before the rapture......send flowers today!!! :lol: Talk about marketing.


Nooooo! There's a big trail ride the day after that! Darn, I'll miss it!



traildancer said:


> Wee-haw, I broke 300 miles for the year. Only 700 more to go!


:shock::shock: Whoa.


----------



## SailorGriz

300 Miles! Already! OMG! I thought I was doing good to break 100 today!

Had a nice time in Hell. Big had a couple of problems. First, there were a couple of steep spots into draws that he would NOT go down. Don't know for sure what his problem was, he's done much worse on those trails. Only thing I can think is that his feet were bothering him a bit--on one draw he went down (reluctantly) until it got rocky and then he'd go no further. I had to walk him down both of them.

Then we had a little break at a rest bench up on top of the shoulder, including an adjustment of the saddle (it's slipped back a bi), then he behaved admireably as long as he thought we were going back to the truck. When I turned the wrong way to go down by the river he decided, twice, he just wasn't gonna do that. I learned something new: if he gets himself turned around so he'd aimed at the truck just keep going the same way. Backwards. Pretty soon he turns himself back around! I just have to be careful not to try it where the edge of the trail is deep and steep--some of those trails are beside virticals about 50 feet straight down. Be a BAD place to back off of the trail!

We worked our way down to the trail along the river, which soon was flooded out, and took a long break and I hobbled him to let him forage a bit. After that he had a lot less tendency to try and snag snacks along the trail. 

Overall, I figure about 8 miles based on previous rides in the area. 

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May 1---- 4.0--78.2 
May 4----11.2--89.4 
May 7----5.0---94.4 
May 15-- 2.0---96.4 
May 17-- 2.0---98.4 
May 20-- 8.0--106.4


----------



## SailorGriz

Here's the pix, if it'll let me do it. When I wrote the first note my computer couldn't find them on the camera phone. But they ARE there--I just checked.

First, with Mr. Big in it, is up on the shoulder looking downstream. Please notice how the red reins, pink saddle, orange pommel bags, and chestnut horse all work together to make an interesting, if ugly, combination! Hey, the saddle worked good so who's to complain!

Second pix is same place looking up stream.

Third is hobbled down by the river.

And, actually, the new saddle worked great! I need to raise the stirrups (again) to make trotting more comfortable. I feel like I'm sitting IN this saddle as opposed to ON the Black Forest. Gives riding a whole different feel!


----------



## pintophile

Looks like a great ride, SG!


----------



## phantomhorse13

traildancer said:


> Wee-haw, I broke 300 miles for the year. Only 700 more to go!



congrats!

are 1000 mile years your norm?


----------



## phantomhorse13

got out today and had a lovely ride!

















hope everyone else gets some good saddle time this weekend.


my 2011 mileage
jan 9 -- 11.62 miles -- 11.62 total miles
feb 16 -- 6.75 miles -- 18.37 total miles
feb 23 -- 15.92 miles -- 34.29 total miles
feb 26 -- 8.92 miles -- 43.21 total miles
mar 4 -- 23.84 miles -- 67.05 total miles
mar 12 -- 12.80 miles -- 79.85 total miles
mar 26 -- 50.44 miles -- 130.29 total miles
apr 9 -- 52.7 miles -- 182.99 total miles
apr 16 -- 24.7 miles -- 207.67 total miles 
apr 22 -- 4.5 miles -- 212.17 total miles
may 4 -- 10.2 miles -- 222.37 total miles
may 12 -- 28.33 miles -- 250.7 total miles
may 13 -- 22.56 miles -- 273.26 total miles
may 21 -- 13.16 miles -- 286.42 total miles


----------



## SailorGriz

I, at least, got out. Sort of. Spent the better part of an hour in a round pen with an instructor. Lordy, but I NEED and instructor! I think I've done OK for basically just getting on a horse and going--but I have a lot to learn before I'll be comfortable for both me and the horse.

I won't bother to even count the mileage--only went about 60 feet. Over and over and over and . . . well, you get the idea!

But it was, mostly, fun.

Purty country Phantom! Where's the mountains? ;-)


----------



## phantomhorse13

sg, i don't think there are anything even close to mountains near me! even the hilly places i train are just that--hilly. i only wish i had access to real mountains.

and i think you should get double or triple mileage for riding done during a lesson. that is much harder than just cruising down the trail!


----------



## Nokota

I went to a local stable and rode their hunter pace yesterday. Unfortunately, my Garmin isn't working properly so I will need to call and see about repair. Managed to go seven miles.

In an act of laziness and not wanting to scroll back in this thread and find my last post with mileage, I will just post my current total.

AND the good news is!!!!!! Yesterday WASN'T my last day of riding........Looks like the Rapture was a bust!!!! LOL.
5/24 7 miles. YTD 80 miles


----------



## SailorGriz

Phantom, I grew up in the West, spent my entire working career in the Midwest, and retired back to the West. For 30 years I missed the mountains. Never again. It's GOOD to be "home!"

That being said, lakes and trees and hills make for mighty purty country! And it's a whole lot easier to ride a bicycle in "hills" than in "mountains!" 
Been there, done that, now I ride a horse. 

Nokota--I'm REALLY glad the world didn't end last night! I'd hate to have wasted a training session!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> Phantom, I grew up in the West, spent my entire working career in the Midwest, and retired back to the West. For 30 years I missed the mountains. Never again. It's GOOD to be "home!"


there is def something special about mountains, i cannot deny that. i lived out west for a few years and never tired of these views:

taken from my front yard









from the back yard









but i missed the ocean, go figure. so i gave up the mountains for the hills and the beach.


----------



## SailorGriz

Phantom, I don't care who's lookin' at it, that there is a view!


----------



## pintophile

Woo hoo, rode almost 5 hours yesterday (I'm just going to update my mileage at the end of each month, for convenience's sake).

A friend of my dad's had his annual May 2-4 "horse ride". There might have been 15 riders and as many or more teams, and we did mainly road riding. Lot's of drinking, talking, and laughing (though I'm not much of a drinker myself, I always find it entertaining how the other guys can ride a crow hop with the reins in one hand, a beer in the other, and never spill a drop :lol. My pony was disappointingly behaved the first while-we rode out from the farm to meet the string coming from the friend's place, and when she saw all the other horses she kind of lost it. So yeah, she spent most of that first while jigging and screaming and I did get a bit frustrated with her.

We went for a short little gallop, and funny enough, once we were at the front of the pack, she calmed right down. Positions of her and the other horses and teams switched a lot, but she settled well. A few more jiggy moments, but she was mostly content to just walk along the tireder she got. She wanted to be near dad's horses whenever possible, and latched quickly onto any other big black horses we saw (dad was driving his big black team), but she was never dangerous and I was never worried about getting hurt. Some of the other horses were jiggy and anxious (and worse) too, so it wasn't like I was the only one with a poorly behaved horse. I did get angry and frustrated with her at times, which I'm not proud to admit, but...what can you do? It's too late to change or regret anything. I just need to learn to chill out and not get so worked up, like everyone else. I just always take any misbehaviour as a personal failure, like: "If I had trained my horse better", "If she respected me more"...but anyways...

I wore a baseball cap, so luckily my face didn't get burnt, but the tops sides of my arms are scorched a deep red and I now have a healthy farmer's tan. Despite everything, and despite the pain I'm enduring today (I can feel my arms baking when I wear a long-sleeved shirt), I did have fun. Unfortunately, I didn't get pictures...I didn't take my camera :-(

EDIT: Dad blamed pony's poor behaviour on the fact that he was sure she was in heat. I really wish I could say it doesn't matter if she's in heat or not, she should be perfectly behaved at all times, but unfortunately, for a small-time non-trainer like me, that's not always a reality and I just have to learn to accept some things that I can't change.


----------



## SailorGriz

I rode around the pasture trying to teach Big to steer better. Not sure how much progress we made, if any. Sigh. He was a LOT more interested in going back in with his friends than in riding around in circles.

Then we went out around the property for a bit. Spent about an hour with him, I suppose. Wednesday (next dry day, maybe) I want to take him somewhere and work with him where he can't see his buddies. 

The ride around the place was as interesting as the pasture work was frustrating. I guess the Law of Universal Balance has been satisfied, again! ;-)


----------



## QOS

Mod please delete


----------



## QOS

Well, the most I rode was I SAT on Sarge (Hubby's horse) for ummm.....2 minutes. I finished my cakes and delivered them, helped a cake buddy with her cakes and delivered bride & groom cake for her LOL across the street from the park I was going to. Saved her a 3 hour drive:lol:

I had given a friend permission to ride The Biscuit. She had wanted to buy him before I did and his owner priced him out of her range for some reason. :? Anyway, she has offered to buy him and said when I arrived she'd get a check ready. She rode him twice Saturday. Sunday I decided my knee would not be best served by me riding (I stepped in a little hole delivering my cake and OMG my knee had a COW over that) so I just sent the Garmin with Barry. They rode almost 3 hours and 8 miles. I think Biscuit probably rode at least 16 miles this weekend. Barry and I are leaving Thursday to ride Kisatchie in Louisiana so I am babying the knee. 

The picture is of Biscuit and Robin. I took picture of everyone going off of the trail and coming back late Saturday-one of the guy's killed a 3' copperhead snake. Gaaaa. 

Those pictures of the mountains were STUNNING!!! What a gorgeous place to ride - but there is something wonderful about the ocean - I know I would miss the ocean if I couldn't see it!


----------



## traildancer

Someone asked a page back if 1000 miles a year was my norm. Generally speaking, I ride between 800 and 1000 miles a year. With diesel prices the way they are I may not even get that this year.


----------



## QOS

I have 156 miles for the year - no way will I get anywhere NEAR 800 miles. In my dreams!!!


----------



## QOS

I just got back from riding Kisatchie National Forest in Melder, Louisiana. OMG I had a BLAST!!! It is a 2.5 hour drive and we stayed at the Lucky 4B Ranch in their "Saloon Suite". We rode Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Friday was a bit of a rodeo. We rode with the owner of the 4B, an older gentleman that really knew the trails, and a very nice young man on a Tennessee Walker that was so well behaved I wanted to bring him home! We ran into some hogs, owner of 4B came off his spooking horse that got tangled in vines, older gentleman Mr. Weber's little 3 year old mule went round and round in a spook. Barry took the lead and two hogs ran out of the bush about 10 feet from us and Sarge and Biscuit barely jumped. I was so proud of Biscuit and myself. The rodeo was a little much for me. :shock: I am a sissy. Anyway, the ride was fabulous after that! The next day we ran into wild horses! Wow wee...it was a blast. We rode with a group of about 20 yesterday. I rode this morning and we were with Mr. Weber and another lady. I was able to canter Biscuit which was nice. I rode him behind Mr. Weber's little mule that was gaited and Biscuit had to jog - it is hard for him to jog but we worked on it. Hubby rode twice yesterday but my knee said one ride per day for me. We had to go up and down stairs to our room and my knee was hurting.:evil: All together I rode approximately 26 miles. The Garmin quit 1/2 way through our ride today. :-x. I rode 9.9 Friday, 10.7 Saturday and about 6 today. So Biscuit and I rode 26.6 miles and Barry & Sarge rode 5.5 more miles than me. Sarge was a pill this weekend...not when Barry was riding but he was rearing up when tied to the trailer and to a post. He was all excited over horses coming and going. :?


Cumulative miles for 2011

182.6 Miles

May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15  9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## phantomhorse13

love the pic of the traffic light sign on the tree!!! :lol:

sounds like you had a blast, and very glad biscuit stayed sane during the rodeo portion.


----------



## SailorGriz

No riding for me for awhile. :-(

Then again, the reason I'm not riding is that I'm flying into the Mrs. family's Wilderness Ranch on the edge of the Frank Church Wilderness Area in central Idaho! 

Three ways to get there: drive to the end of National Forest Road 421, fly, or take a jetboat up the Salmon River from Riggins. The road is still closed by snow so I'm going in on the mail plane. It's the last mail plane in the Lower 48 and serves several back country ranches with limited access--most of them don't have roads so you fly or ride a jetboat. Well, or walk or ride a horse in.

I'm going in for a week to help my bro-in-law rebuild the pond that feeds the hydroElectric generator. Guess the snowmelt blew out the dam. 

Edit: almost forgot to mention that later this summer I plan to trailer Mr. Big into the Ranch and do some Wilderness Riding from there. Besides doing a lot of work this trip I'll be doing a recon for a riding trip! 

Anyway, I'll be gone for awhile. Y'all keep posting your stories and miles! Don't think I'll have 'net access there (yeah, it's remote!) so I'll be off line while gone.


----------



## QOS

Woot! Sailor that sounds like a blast. My husband would be pea green with envy...can I send him up there with you? LOL He is an electrician by trade...I'll pack his bag right now!

Have a good time and hope you find some wonderful riding places!


----------



## Nokota

QOS, sounds like a great place to ride! Glad you had a good time but sorry about your knee pains. Sailor. Bags are packed.....I'm heading out with you!!!!! I'll meet you at the mail plane!! ;-)

Had a Memorial day picnic to go to yesterday. Told my wife I would meet her up there as I was going to ride to the party. Boy was it humid. We were both soaked with sweat battling skeeters. Although they were not as bad as I had expected them to be. 8.5 miles round trip, but the kicker is that in the 4.25 miles to the picnic, we went up 1056 feet in elevation. She was one tired horse when we arrived. took 1 hour and 40 minutes to get there and 1 hour to get home. 

5/25 4.75 miles 84.75 cumulative.
5/30 8.5 miles 93.25 cumulative.


----------



## QOS

Nokota, that sounds like a blast....you must have been moving on going more than four miles uphill!!!! We weren't battling mosquitoes, it was those prehistoric horse flies that BITE!

We did have some elevations but not like yours!!! What a way to go to the picnic though !!!! I
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokota

Gorgeous sunny, 60 degree, light breeze evening. Rode with neighbor and saw countless deer. great night for a ride.

5/25 4.75 miles 84.75 cumulative.
5/30 8.5 miles 93.25 cumulative
6/2 4.1 miles 97.25 cumulative


----------



## phantomhorse13

got out yesterday for a short ride -- last one before our next competition. it was 84 and humid as hell when we started and 94 and even more humid when we stopped. the bugs were enough to carry you away, despite fly spray, and both dreams and i were bloody by the time we got back to the trailer. hooray for a spring heatwave!

now i just have to hope the weather gods give us a break next weekend. the OD is known for being hot and humid.. but keep hoping we'll get lucky some year.


may 4 -- 10.2 miles -- 222.37 total miles
may 12 -- 28.33 miles -- 250.7 total miles
may 13 -- 22.56 miles -- 273.26 total miles
may 21 -- 13.16 miles -- 286.42 total miles
june 1 -- 11.3 miles -- 297.72 total miles


----------



## Nokota

Good luck at the competition. Let us know how you made out. Hope it is a bit cooler for you. BTW, what is the OD? And the 297 miles you posted. Is this all on the same horse?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Nokota said:


> Good luck at the competition. Let us know how you made out. Hope it is a bit cooler for you. BTW, what is the OD? And the 297 miles you posted. Is this all on the same horse?


the mileage i have posted is all on the same horse, dreams, the grey mare in all my pictures.

the OD is the Old Dominion ride (Old Dominion Endurance Rides, Inc.). it's considered to be the toughest endurance ride on the east coast. it takes place yearly in the shenandoah mountains of northern virginia in mid june. the OD offers 3 distances--25, 55, and 100 miles.


----------



## Nokota

Thanks for the info and the link. Good luck to you. I am going to check out the link.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Nokota said:


> Thanks for the info and the link. Good luck to you. I am going to check out the link.


thanks for the well wishes and def check out the link. the OD is one of my fav rides, as it's the kind of trail i love and the scenery is amazing. i am so excited about it already that i am having trouble sleeping.


----------



## QOS

Good luck at the race! I would love to endurance ride but I am too big of a whimpy sissy. :lol: My friend, LeAnn (she is also the barn manager!) went to an endurance clinic given by Darolyn Butler in Humble, TX last week and had a blast. She has a pale gray Arabian mare much like Dream. Legato can go and go! She rode 20 miles at a really fast clip though deep sand and water and trees, etc. from Darolyn's place to Pundt Park. I have rode in both places and Darolyn came and taught us a barefoot trimming clinic. She is an amazing chick and competes all over the world in endurance races. LeAnn is going to start conditioning Legato for that - Legato is terrific on trails but running endurance is a little different. I am going to show her your log - we need to get to it but I don't think Biscuit will be able to keep up with his big Quarter Horse self!!! She said Darolyn's 18 year old horse had a heart rate of 48 when they got through and Legato's was 60. Legato is about 8. I told LeAnne with a little conditioning Legato would be there - LOL maybe she can run in a race with you one day and I'll drag along as crew!


----------



## phantomhorse13

The Butlers are certainly big names in the endurance world. Darolyn is a lovely woman, from the few personal dealings I have had with her. Can't learn from better!

There is no reason you couldn't do endurance with Biscuit if you wanted to.. just a matter of preparation. You might not be the next international competitor, but you could see a lot of trail and have a lot of fun. The majority of people riding are 'to finish is to win' people versus heavy competitors. There are several people in this area who ride stock-type horses, so it can be done!


----------



## QOS

Darolyn is a super nice lady - I have met her several times and we really enjoyed our clinic. She trimmed Biscuit's feet and he was pretty good considering when I had got him 3 months prior he didn't even know he was supposed to pick up feet! She showed us exactly what to do for barefeet trimming and we just had a blast with her.

We went to her barn and rode out from there one day. The trails there are pretty darn neat - you feel like you are deep in the forest and yet you are a stones throw from Houston International Airport! I would have loved to have gone to the endurance clinic but I had to work. LeAnn had a blast and she said getting a sponge wet in the creek at a full gallop was a hoot. I would like to do the 12-25 mile rides - we will see...If I can get my knee better maybe I could give that a whirl!


----------



## pintophile

Haven't posted in a while, but I rode a total of 18 hours in May (sad, I know). The good news is, I'm already up to 5 hours for June, so I think this month will be better for riding. I'll calculate what my yearly total is some other time.

I don't think there are any big trail rides this summer except for one in July-it's a ride for breast cancer where you get sponsors and raise money. My best friend's mother died from breast cancer, so it's an event I absolutely won't miss. If I can get both mares up and running and "in service", maybe I can convince said best friend to join. Riding for a cause is always great.


----------



## Nokota

Cooled down with a light breeze so I managed to head out yesterday. 769 foot elevation increase and 4.65 miles. Broke 100 miles yesterday, 300 is my goal. I wii try to add a couple pics. later

5/25 4.75 miles 84.75 cumulative.
5/30 8.5 miles 93.25 cumulative
6/2 4.1 miles 97.25 cumulative 
6/9 4.65 miles 102 cumulative


----------



## Nokota

Here are a few pics. For you flatlanders, It was an out and back ride exploring ride, I started in the bottom of the valley, went up the hill, then when I was done checking trails, I went back the way I came.
This is the four wheeler trail I was checking out through the woods.








This is heading home when I broke out of the woods into the field that takes me to the bottom of the hill. Tell me how to keep a horse from eating when you are riding while walking through this tall grass 








This is at the crest of the field you can see in the last pic. You can see the tops of the silos from the farm that owns this property at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## QOS

Gorgeous pictures. I am sure you had a great time. I didn't get to ride last weekend due to I was working all day both days. :-( Biscuit did get his butt worked off on Monday in the arena though. LOL he was sweating buckets and several times wanted to LeAnn a hard time. She is our barn manager and is a wonderful trainer. 

We are riding this weekend on Sunday morning and I can't wait. I will take a few snapshots to share.

Happy trails everyone!


----------



## QOS

I finally got to go riding today!  I went to the local park with my two barn buddies and we rode for 8.6 miles. Biscuit was a doll today - he gets better with each ride. A little dog followed along with us and he didn't seem to mind. LOL He hates a friend's dog and charges Bella. 

We had the trailer brakes lock up right after we got into the park - smoke and burning rubber is not a good sight and smell. Thank Goodness it was not a major problem. I had to send my saddle back to have some repairs made so I rode in hubby's Billy Cook trail saddle ... it is very comfortable but the breast strap rubbed a raw spot on Biscuit's chest and it wasn't even tight. 

Beautiful flowers blooming today. It was hot but not where we couldn't stand it. We rode right at 3 hours and then hauled home. We rode 8.6 miles for a total of 191.2 this year. Almost 200 miles. If I can keep that pace up I should hit 400 for the year. 

Cumulative miles for 2011

191.2 Miles

June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## phantomhorse13

had a big ride this weekend!! see my other thread for tons of pics and details.

2011 mileage:
may 4 -- 10.2 miles -- 222.37 total miles
may 12 -- 28.33 miles -- 250.7 total miles
may 13 -- 22.56 miles -- 273.26 total miles
may 21 -- 13.16 miles -- 286.42 total miles
june 1 -- 11.3 miles -- 297.72 total miles
june 11 -- 100.04 miles -- 397.76 total miles


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, Well, been awhile! Had a WONDERFUL time at the Ranch along the Salmon River! The flights in and out were spectacular--on the way in we landed at three other ranches before we go to ours. These are WAY backcountry ranches, mostly with no road access--just planes and jetboats on the river. There are two ranches with road access, we were at one of them but the road was snow-closed when we went in. It was open by the time we came out but we didn't have a vehicle so we flew out.

I'm going back with the family in July and will try and remember a camera so I can post some pix.

Have only ridden once since getting home a week ago. Sigh. Put stirrup turns on the saddle and have been adjusting stirrup length. I think I'll like the turns! My feet were falling asleep from the torque of the stirrups and they seem better now.

So, just a little practice ride around farm. But Big did fine once I let him know who was boss.


Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May-----32.2---106.4
June 13--2.0---108.4


----------



## QOS

Wow Wee Sailor Griz, that sounded amazing but you are now on the poopee list for forgetting a camera to take pictures! What kinda poop was that? 

I can only imagine how gorgeous it must have been!


----------



## Nokota

thumbs down for forgetting the camera......but welcome back!!!!


----------



## pintophile

Me and my poor mare nearly got eaten alive when we went out today. We were surrounded in a cloud of bugs before we even got inside the forest, so I turned around and came home. We've had such a wet spring that the mosquitoes are absolutely wild. Looks like I'm going to be doing a lot of field riding this summer.


----------



## SailorGriz

A camera here, a camera there. Heck, it was a WORKING trip and I WORKED! ;-)

And, in empathy with Pinto, I'm here to tell you the bugs were HORRIBLE! Shucks, I even saw a mosquito in the cabin. Only mosquito I saw, but it was there. And not a tick to be seen. Did get assaulted by a biting fly once while I was weed whacking a fire break. But it just tickled and didn't leave welts or anything. 

Yeah, bugs were a REAL problem--but I'll be back, anyway. I'm tough. I can take it. 

heehee


----------



## QOS

Aaaahhhh that must have been heaven! All the bugs were in Texas - big old GIANT black horse flies - Poor old Biscuit has strawberry jelly marks everywhere from their bites....well, it was really blood. ;-)


----------



## QOS

Just a short ride today. I had to deliver a wedding cake at 1:00 so I needed to be out of the park at 12:00!!! I ordered a cooling vest and a cooling cap insert to wear as it is freaking HOT here in Texas. We rode through the woods - got a huge spider on me that kept coming back :shock: and I admit I screamed like a girl! My cousin and I only rode 1/2 the ride and turned and came back. My hubby finished the ride. 

We both got cooling vests and I can tell you...it helps!!! I was hot on my face, arms and legs but my body and my head were totally cool. The vest was so worth the $70!




Cumulative miles for 2011

195.4 Miles

June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## Painted Horse

I've seen those ranches along the river as I've floated my raft by. I've made the float from Corn Creek to Riggins several times. Great river trip. And yes they are very remote.

So do those cooling vest work by evaporation? Just get them wet and as they dry the evaporation helps to cool your torso?


----------



## Nokota

Great pics!! Good to see everyone riding. Planned on doing a Hunter Pace with my daughter yesterday. Brought her and my horse down. She was meeting up with her best friend. Wouldn't you know it.....typical of 14 YO girls, they ditched us!! I ended up riding with her friends Mom. Had a great time anyway but I guess they are getting to the age that I'm just a bank and taxi for them.

6/2 4.1 miles 97.25 cumulative 
6/9 4.65 miles 102 cumulative 
6/14 2.5 miles 104.5 cumulative
6/18 8 miles 112.5 cumulative


----------



## QOS

I think they are working by evaporation. They have 3 layers of some special fibers - it helped without being super heavy. I ordered 3 vests and got 4 hat inserts - one for me, the barn manager, and my cousin. The extra hat thingy was thrown in for the lady that already had one (she is on the right of the picture in a light silver colored vest) as she is the one who told us where to get them. If you are interested it the website is Hobby Hill 

Nokota - yes, you are money bags and a taxi now. Gotta love 'em though...they do bring sunshine to your life!


----------



## QOS

I made a short ride up at Ebenezer Sunday morning. I had a wedding cake to make so I didn't leave for Jasper til nearly 4 o'clock and it is 105 miles away. I had to be home by 1:00 Sunday for a bridal shower for my niece. I went mainly to get out of Dodge so to speak. Had a great time with my cousin, her hubby and a few other couples. So I will call it good. We rode all of 1 hour Sunday - 3.1 miles. It was so nice though. 

My cousin emailed me last night and said someone's horse drowned up there shortly after we left :shock:. I found an article in the Jasper paper and it said they took the horse in the water and fell off into deeper water and the horse drowned. I don't know if it had a tie down or not. My cousin's hubby said the owner came to the park and was crying and went into the bathroom and she was covered in mud. She told Randy that her horse had drowned. That is horrible. 

Today, the barn manager and another boarder and I went riding at the local park. We were cool enough in our vests LOL My hubby made an unkind remark about how we looked in them.:twisted: but I don't care! I was comfortable. We were riding down the canal and a helicopter came out of no where flying up the canal VERY low and spraying stuff. Thank Goodness the horses didn't seem to care. We were almost half way through our ride and I was telling LeAnn Barn Manager something and all of a sudden Biscuit bucked and crow hopped several times sideways. My reins were somewhere and I grabbed them up and pulled him under control quickly Thank God!! Biscuit really is a sweetie and I didn't know what had spooked him.

Lee Anne (Boarder) (LOL two LeAnnes is confusing. We all call them The LeAnnes and mesh the spellings together!) said he stepped on a piece of wood that tiddlywinked up onto his stomach and scared the snot out of him. Then we laughed and said kids now probably wouldn't know what tiddlywinks were. Thank God I didn't lose my seat. The LeAnne's rode there Saturday and Lee Anne (Boarder) came off of her horse when something splashed loud into the water and was probably a gater. Gaaa.

I worked on teaching Biscuit a slow QH jog. I know it is hard for him but I held the reins in position, sat back on my pockets and put him behind Lee Anne's Tennessee Walker when he was gaiting. Biscuit did a great job. He wasn't happy about it and let me know that but I let him know tough stuff and kept going. 



Cumulative miles for 2011

206.9 Miles

June 27 8.4 miles
June 26 3.1 miles
June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## QOS

Helloooo!!!! anyone riding out there? Hellooooo!!!

I just got back from riding with my cousin, Kellie at Tyrrell Park. We met at the park at 7:30 AM with our cool vests on. It has been blazing hot with very high humidity so it has been the pits. She had told me she wasn't going to ride much more this summer as it was just too dang hot. We rode through the woods, out down the bayou where there were some guys fishing in a little boat. We went past them and went down a ways and then turned back. I spoke to the men and when they spoke back Biscuit was startled and seemed a little nervous. The bayou is down below and I think the voice coming up like that threw him off!! We rode through the woods and and I was able for the first time, to make Biscuit go first. My knees have been hurting so bad that I have had no strength in them. I brought my crop and gave him a few pops and was able to kick and woot! We actually went first the rest of the ride! 

We went back towards the front of the park. Kellie had to go to the facilities :lol: so we crossed the road and over to the ladies room and were cantering - Biscuit did a great job. I was able to kick him up into a slow controlled canter! We went around through the woods again and cut up a ride away to the other side of the woods. LOL we realized that we both lost our crops when we were trotting up the ride away. We turned back and went to look for them. Kellie was not far away but mine was all the way on the other side where we had entered the ride away. I am proud to say that I was able to get Biscuit to go!!! That is a big pickle for me...and I got off and back on with my cranky knees. 

I have had to resign from my job at Sherwin Williams because of my knees hurting and my nearly being crippled - think Fred Sanford. I will most likely have surgery next month on them. LOL so I was glad I was 
able to get back on. It wasn't pretty though!

I rode 6.8 miles according to my Garmin. It was a blast and my horse just keeps getting better and better!



Cumulative miles for 2011

213.7 Miles

July 3 6.8 miles
June 27 8.4 miles
June 26 3.1 miles
June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## phantomhorse13

sorry to hear your knees are still bothering you, but looks like you had a fantastic time riding.

dreams has been on vacation after the 100, but she and i will start up again this week. i fear our weather won't be any more agreeable than yours, but i am happy to be able to ride at all!


----------



## Celeste

*Coral snake*



QOS said:


> Well, the most I rode was I SAT on Sarge (Hubby's horse) for ummm.....2 minutes. I finished my cakes and delivered them, helped a cake buddy with her cakes and delivered bride & groom cake for her LOL across the street from the park I was going to. Saved her a 3 hour drive:lol:
> 
> I had given a friend permission to ride The Biscuit. She had wanted to buy him before I did and his owner priced him out of her range for some reason. :? Anyway, she has offered to buy him and said when I arrived she'd get a check ready. She rode him twice Saturday. Sunday I decided my knee would not be best served by me riding (I stepped in a little hole delivering my cake and OMG my knee had a COW over that) so I just sent the Garmin with Barry. They rode almost 3 hours and 8 miles. I think Biscuit probably rode at least 16 miles this weekend. Barry and I are leaving Thursday to ride Kisatchie in Louisiana so I am babying the knee.
> 
> The picture is of Biscuit and Robin. I took picture of everyone going off of the trail and coming back late Saturday-one of the guy's killed a 3' copperhead snake. Gaaaa.
> 
> Those pictures of the mountains were STUNNING!!! What a gorgeous place to ride - but there is something wonderful about the ocean - I know I would miss the ocean if I couldn't see it!


That picture looks like a coral snake. Wow!


----------



## Celeste

The picture is of Biscuit and Robin. I took picture of everyone going off of the trail and coming back late Saturday-one of the guy's killed a 3' copperhead snake. Gaaaa. 

That picture looks more like a coral snake. Scary snake for sure!!!


----------



## QOS

LOL I am an idiot. It was a coral snake and everyone said they had never seen one that big. 

Phantom, I got an email from Darolyn about an endurance clinic next week but I am too big of a sissy to run like that! She offered me one of her horses but girl, that is one tough chick and I know I would wuss out. She is a super nice lady. I spoke to her Friday about getting our ranger badges for the international airport and she was trying to help us get them. We had already filled out the paperwork. She rides at the airport to train. One of these days maybe I can do that!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Phantom, I got an email from Darolyn about an endurance clinic next week but I am too big of a sissy to run like that! She offered me one of her horses but girl, that is one tough chick and I know I would wuss out. She is a super nice lady. I spoke to her Friday about getting our ranger badges for the international airport and she was trying to help us get them. We had already filled out the paperwork. She rides at the airport to train. One of these days maybe I can do that!!!


oh, you should go!! if she's offering you one of her horses, you don't need to worry about the horse not being fit. surely a clinic isn't run over a full race distance?

so so jealous, i would be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## QOS

LOL her horses would be fit - they look like sleek grey hounds. Slender yet tough as boots. When my friend went to her clinic about a month ago they galloped literally 10 miles and then turned around and galloped back! 

LOL I would have been white faced doing that!! Maybe next year I will get up the guts to do it. There is a darling little Arabian mare out at the barn that I would like to have - well, really there is 2 of them that are just amazing horses. Sydaboo (probably not the right spelling!) is pastured next to my horses and she is always at the gate waiting to be petted and loved on and then she turns around and hauls across the pasture at a gallop looking like she is floating. The other mare is up front - her name is Mi Tigh - and OMG is she a looker and can cross the arena side passing so fast it is awesome in the true sense of the word. 

Maybe one day I will get up the guts to go...come on down...Texas is hotter than fire in the summer but it is great during fall and winter and spring! I am going to keep working on those horse skills until I can gallop and not be white faced!


----------



## phantomhorse13

got out for a short ride today. explored some new trail in an area where they have recently changed the trail regulations to basically exclude horses from the current established trail system. 

sadly, the trail we found didn't go nearly as far as we would have liked, but it wasn't bad for a leg-stretcher (which is what i wanted for dreams as her first ride back after the 100).





























total 2011 mileage
may 12 -- 28.33 miles -- 250.7 total miles
may 13 -- 22.56 miles -- 273.26 total miles
may 21 -- 13.16 miles -- 286.42 total miles
june 1 -- 11.3 miles -- 297.72 total miles
june 11 -- 100.04 miles -- 397.76 total miles
july 6 -- 6.01 miles -- 403.77 total miles


----------



## QOS

Sorry about losing trails. That is terrible...we don't have enough as it is. The pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## SailorGriz

Hi Everyone! Seems like forever since I've been on here. Travel, camping, working on the farm. Sigh. I wish I could say "riding"--but it's not to be. 

My daughter (11) has been riding the little arab in the corral almost every day--sometimes for several hours. But I've only been on Big once in the last several weeks. We both need to get out and get some saddle time! Maybe tomorrow I can go up the Butte for awhile. It's been difficult with the girls here and the Mrs. still unable to ride. We're hoping her leg will be healed enough for her to start riding again in a couple or maybe three weeks. Actually, riding isn't the issue even now--it's the risk of another unexpected dismount that could cause additional, more serious, damage due to weak muscles and etc.

Anyway, even if I'm not getting out very often I'll try to get on here more often to say hi and ride vicariously through the rest of you!


----------



## phantomhorse13

sorry to hear you are not getting the riding you had hoped for, but at least you can get all the summer projects done to give you and the mrs plenty of time to ride when she is better!


----------



## QOS

Sailor, so sorry the Mrs. is still under the weather. Gaaaa.....I can relate. I just resigned from my 10 year job at Sherwin Williams because of my knee. I just couldn't pick up the paint anymore. My knee is still inflamed and I am looking at surgery so I can relate to not wanting any unexpected dismounts!

I will keep the Mrs. in my prayers and hopefully y'all will be riding soon and catching up on miles!


----------



## QOS

I rode yesterday with my cousin and my friend Susan. She had a red letter day - she was able to get her horse in the trailer without assistance. I had worked with her last week. The problem is not the horse - it is the owner! Horse is a super well trained Arabian that everyone else could make get in a trailer! Sue was "practicing" (rarely though) with her trailer not attached to the truck and it made really rattly noises so Sababba didn't like getting into it. She also wasn't firm with Sababba. So it was a good day. We rode 5.5 miles in the woods and bayou. I was supposed to go this morning and ride with some other friends but Barry and I went to a team penning practice and I sat on Biscuit for another 3 hours last night and drove 1 hour each way to get there. OMG my leg was KILLING me. So I thought for the good of the leg it was best not to ride this morning which bites. We are supposed to ride tomorrow though so hopefully my leg will cooperate!

Cumulative miles for 2011

223 Miles

July 9 5.5 miles
July 4 3.8 miles
July 3 6.8 miles
June 27 8.4 miles
June 26 3.1 miles
June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## Nokota

Like sailor, I have not had much of a chance to visit here. Right now I am using my phone to check in. Got some good stories and pics to share. I will try to get on tonite. QOS and Mrs. Sailor. Take care of those legs and get healed up so you can ride! Sorry it has been tough for the two of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile

I haven't really been much of a presence in this thread, but...just thought I'd update 'cause I have nothing better to do.

I haven't rode my trail horse in the past few days. She started limping very slightly last week, so I'm giving her some time off. I'm thinking her age is catching up with her and her arthritis is kicking in, but I really hope it's nothing serious. I _have_ rode her fairly hard, so...I'll take it easier on her from now on.

The good news is, this has given me time to bring my younger mare back into work. It's a lot different than my old seasoned push button, but I'm enjoying it anyways. We've had some less than desirable trail rides, some good, but she's still young and still learning. She'll settle down eventually, I just need to put the miles on.

I know I said a long time ago I'd track my hours and I will...eventually.


----------



## SailorGriz

Sigh. Can't seem to find my last mileage post. Guess it's been too long!

At least I got out for a bit today. First "ride" in weeks--not counting a couple times around the farm. 

I figured I'd put the odds of a mild ride in my favor: middle of the day, Big had been out all morning eating fresh grass, he was sated and kind of sleepy. It was quite warm, but not hot. I figured he'd be nice and calm and we'd have a nice ride up the Butte across the road.

And it worked! Until we got across the road and the horse that lives next door finally realized that we were out and came charging up to the fence behind us--on the other side of the road, but that didn't matter to Mr. Big.

Did y'all know horses are prey animals and don't like anyone coming up behing them all heck bent for election? Sigh. Big didn't just spook--he spooked at full speed from a standing start. Never been that fast on him, never seen him go that fast. Blew right past canter and on to a full panic gallop! I got him stopped fairly fast but he was NOT calm for the rest of the ride. At least, not until we got back to familar farm territory.

He was WIRED all the way up and down the Butte. I knew that if anything jumped out in front of him he'd go nuts. And he did--when the 6 foot horse eating stick stuck up out of the tall grass in front of him! Pulled a 180 and took off at a canter to get away from that monster stick! Sigh.

I'm here to tell you that I REALLY like my new saddle! The one with the "esthetic" problem. I would have been out of the Black Forest both times he jumped and ran. Not this saddle. I didn't feel the least bit off balance or like I was going to get tossed! I didn't like it, I don't like having my horse out of control under me even for a short time--but I never felt like he wasn't going to STAY under me. I used to think the Black Forest Treeless saddle felt good and secure. But now that I've ridden a "real" saddle I'll never go back! I would have been bounced twice today in the BF saddle. I do NOT like getting bounced! I'm too old for bouncing-- now I go "spat" instead and it tends to hurt a bit. 

Yep, like the new saddle!

Anyway, we had a really good ride even if Big was pretty wired the whole time. At least he was full of energy and kept moving out. He didn't have any tendency to use his "slow" walk except where it made sense--going up steep or where the footing was not secure. Felt good to cover some serious ground in a hurry!

"Serious" ground is, of course, relative. We probably rode 3 or 4 miles, is all, but we were moving along pretty good most of the time.

I gotta get him out more. 2nd week in August I'm going into the Gospel Hump Wilderness Area for a week and I need saddle time! Not having a riding partner has really put a crimp in my ride schedule. Having my daughters here hasn't helped, either. I take the daughters home to Mom this weekend so next week I'll start trying to get out a lot more. The Mrs starts physical therapy this week so, hopefully, she'll be riding soon, too!

And that's the Story of my relaxing little ride today.


----------



## Celeste

What kind of saddle?


----------



## SailorGriz

It's an inexpensive, used, barrel saddle. Guess barrel racers need to stay seated when the horse twists and turns a bit, huh?


----------



## Celeste

Sounds like it saved you from a spill. You should post a pic.


----------



## Nokota

Well i too need to look back to find my mileage. Glad the new saddle is working well for you.

I started a new thread with my weekend excursion on it.

I forgot where I left off, but I am up to 129 miles on my mare, and just started riding the Gypsy Stallion on the trail. He is doing GREAT! Managed 2.5 miles on him one day last week.


----------



## QOS

SailorGriz, OMG I would have had a stroke - I am the biggest sissy in the world. I am glad you weren't hurt!! We don't bounce like we used too!!!

I went out with my friends, LeAnn and Lee Ann today to the local park. We had a great time and Biscuit was just a doll. We stayed in the woods and had to come out once for around 25 minutes while it was thundering/lightening. Then we went around 2 more times and I worked on collecting Biscuit and putting him in a jog which he did very well. He was trying so hard! I talked to the man that is the manager of the stables about cutting new trails so hopefully we will be doing soon so we have more miles to ride but closer in. We talked about putting in a trail with obstacles like downed trees, etc. We rode 5.7 miles today and it couldn't have been more fun! I am ready to go again.


Cumulative miles for 2011

228.7 Miles

July 11 5.7 miles
July 9 5.5 miles
July 4 3.8 miles
July 3 6.8 miles
June 27 8.4 miles
June 26 3.1 miles
June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## phantomhorse13

got out yesterday, despite the continuing heat and humidity. of course today (when i had to be at work) was 10 degrees cooler and much less humid!

but the nice thing about the hot weather, it sure keeps the trails from being crowded. 

2011 mileage
may 4 -- 10.2 miles -- 222.37 total miles
may 12 -- 28.33 miles -- 250.7 total miles
may 13 -- 22.56 miles -- 273.26 total miles
may 21 -- 13.16 miles -- 286.42 total miles
june 1 -- 11.3 miles -- 297.72 total miles
june 11 -- 100.04 miles -- 397.76 total miles
july 6 -- 6.01 miles -- 403.77 total miles
july 13 -- 17.11 miles -- 420.88 total miles


----------



## QOS

LOL yes it does!!!! It has been hot as can be here. I am riding hopefully Saturday, Sunday and Monday. It was pouring buckets awhile ago - so it is going to be HUMID as all get out!


----------



## QOS

I went riding this morning with my barn peeps. My cousin said it had a 50% chance of rain and she opted not to go...she should have! No rain until after we came back even though it was sprinkling on the way to the barn! We rode part of the ride in places we have already been and then went down a ride away we had not been down ( I thought at first we were on one that I have been on!) It came to the county landfill and we went right on a gravel road that quickly turned into a totally overgrown road that I could barely make out and the growth was saddle high in some places. The road came to an end in a turn around that wasn't grown over totally and we took off through the rough to the high lines where we knew the other ride away was. We were actually riding in an old rice patty that was totally overgrown - we went over the little ***** - Biscuit leading the way (I was so proud of both of us!) and he just kept going. We come to one the was along a tree line and we wanted to make sure there wasn't a barbwire fence buried in the brambles so LeAnn got off of Legato and bushwhacked through it. I tried to get Biscuit to go through in then but he was not inclined to. His though bubble over his little blonde head said "She made the track...Legato is going first!" We finally made it to the other high line and over to Willow Bayou. Something big jumped up and splashed and spooked the horses in place thank God. Lots of Banana Spiders everywhere...gaaaaa I almost got one right in the face. I dropped my Brighton Sunglasses making sure I didn't have a spider on me and :shock: Biscuit stepped on them. The arm is now bent and it was pressed into the mud. Bummer. We rode 8 miles today in 3 hours at a walk and a slow jog. We are going back tomorrow to ride it again!


Cumulative miles for 2011

236.7 Miles

July 17 8 miles
July 11 5.7 miles
July 9 5.5 miles
July 4 3.8 miles
July 3 6.8 miles
June 27 8.4 miles
June 26 3.1 miles
June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## QOS

We went back to the park today to ride but only rode 3.9 miles and it looked like the weather was going to get bad when the temp dropped noticeably. Better safe than sorry. I did get to work Biscuit at a collected trot - LOL until I got a cramp in my left calf!! We slowed it down to a collected jog and Biscuit just about has that down pat. We made it back to the barn and worked on trimming hooves as we all are into barefoot trimming.

Short Ride on Monday - Horseback Riding trip | EveryTrail

Cumulative miles for 2011

240.6 Miles

July 18 3.9 miles
July 17 8 miles
July 11 5.7 miles
July 9 5.5 miles
July 4 3.8 miles
July 3 6.8 miles
June 27 8.4 miles
June 26 3.1 miles
June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## Nokota

I dont know how you do it. It is 92 and humid. I can barely get the barn chores done it is so miserable. The last thing I want to do is go for a ride!!!!! Part might be because I work outside as well so after being in the sun and heat all day........ Dripping sweat while typing this in our house with no AC. I cant wait for 45-75 degree days. thats the range I do well in especially with no humidity.

I guess I will grab my tissue, dry my tears and quit whining now. 

Anyways, good for you for continuing to get out and ride through the summer heat. You are definitely racking up the miles!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Nokota said:


> I dont know how you do it. It is 92 and humid. I can barely get the barn chores done it is so miserable. The last thing I want to do is go for a ride!!!!! Part might be because I work outside as well so after being in the sun and heat all day........ Dripping sweat while typing this in our house with no AC. I cant wait for 45-75 degree days. thats the range I do well in especially with no humidity.
> 
> I guess I will grab my tissue, dry my tears and quit whining now.
> 
> Anyways, good for you for continuing to get out and ride through the summer heat. You are definitely racking up the miles!!!



i think so much of it has to do with motivation. my next competition is in 2 weeks and it's entirely possible it will be this hot during the ride (though god i hope not!! :shock. so while i don't want to take dreams out and exhaust her, we both need to at least sort of be used to the heat. i won't ride the week before a comp, to give her time to rest. so we need to get out this week.

this week, i could ride fri or sat. fri is supposed to be 102 with heat index 115-120. sat is gonna be a cool 99 with heat index 105-110. so what to do? i will be riding at 7 am sat, which will hardly be cold, but should get us done the workout by 10 am. i will train in a place with moderate terrain and lots of shade and water, so lots of places to sponge and drink.

but honestly, if the ride wasn't coming up, i would have passed on riding this week at all. and if i was just riding for my own pleasure, i sure as hell wouldn't be leaving my air conditioning!


----------



## QOS

I did buy a Cool Vest to ride in and got the little cooler cap thingy for my hat and they WORK! It has been hot as blazes here but we do go out early. We start riding around 8:00 AM. This weekend it was overcast so it wasn't near as hot but HUMID as all get out. The Cool Vest keeps my core cool - my peeps are wearing them too, so we are pretty comfortable. 

We ride for about 8 miles or so - it is also flat terrain we are on so it isn't that hard on the horses. We are mostly walking or jogging and some of it is in the woods so it is shaded. 

I enjoy riding and being with Biscuit. I have worked on collecting him up and his jog and in Texas, if I waited for it to be cool I'd never ride!! I pulled him out of the pasture today and put him on the wash rack. He started sweating up there poor guy. I saddled him and rode him in the covered arena for about 45 minutes at a jog. 

I don't work outside either. The most I am ever outside is when I am at the barn and yesterday, sweat was pouring off of my face like a faucet...it was crazy. I am planning a ride for Sunday in the early morning and I will probably ride him tomorrow in the arena.


----------



## SailorGriz

Zounds. Haven't posted a mileage in two months! Well, unless there's one I missed looking for my stats. Too long. WAY too long!

Took Big up to the St. Joe National Forest today. Trailhead is 32 miles from home. The Mrs. and I rode the same trail last fall and I decided it'd be a good "training and refresher" ride for Mr. Big before going into the Gospel Hump in 2 1/2 weeks. We went up 3.6 miles, up pretty much all the way. By then Big was getting tired so we stopped for 45 minutes for lunch then went up another half mile, or so before turning around.

Overall, Big did pretty darn good! He lacks confidence but started to feel more secure as we rode along. The trail is forest floor dirt and was damp from rain. Big isn't shoe'd and he did slip a bit now and then. When we started up he was extremely cautious on the steep parts of the trial--which is an awful lot of the trail. But, after a half mile or so he was doing much better. Same thing happened when we turned around. We got to the first steep down and he stopped and said "HEY! I didn't sign up for downhill riding!" and wanted to go back uphill. 

But that wouldn't have gotten us back to the rig. After about a half mile he was still slow and cautious, but seemed fine. I guess I don't object to a horse that wants to not fall down the mountain!

Here's some pix showing the type trail, taken at lunchtime. There was too much down timber to risk hobbles so I long lined Big and tied him up. There was a bit of grass for him but not much so deep in the trees.

The trail winds up the mountain and just kept winding up as far as we went. It was generally a seldom used ATV sort of trail--actually closed to ATV's but open to motorcycles. We didn't come across anyone today. 

I hope to get out at least a couple more times for similar rides before going to the Hump. Of course, we should be starting to stack hay in the next couple of days and that might take up all my available time. Sigh. 

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May 1---- 4.0--78.2 
May 4----11.2--89.4 
May 7----5.0---94.4 
May 15-- 2.0---96.4 
May 17-- 2.0---98.4 
May 20-- 8.0--106.4 
July 20-- 8.0-- 114.4


----------



## QOS

Beautiful place Griz! What's with all of the downed logs? Y'all didn't have a hurricane did you?!!!

It sounds like a beautiful ride...wish we had mountains to go up but I live in the flatlands!


----------



## Celeste

Cool! I had never seen those vests. I searched them out.
A bit pricey, but probably worth it I would think.

Body Cooling Vest, Cool Vests | StaCool Vest


----------



## QOS

Those are nice but we actually bought these Zip-Up Activewear Vests Zip up Activewear Vest | Zip Up Cooling Apparel | Mens Ladies or Childrens Cooling Apparel [ZU-Active] - $69.00 : Cooling Products | Horse Cooling Product | Horse Lover Gifts, from Hobby Hill Farm and they were only $69.00 and worth every penny. I just got back from the barn. I was riding in the covered arena but still had my cool vest on...makes it so much more comfy!!


----------



## Celeste

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## SailorGriz

QOS, we sometimes get 80 or 90 mile per hour straight line winds here. Had a bad one last November. Winds like that knock down trees! Must have been several of them over the years as the down trees appear to be of different ages.

On a lot of our National Forests they are sending in crews to clean up the down timber to reduce the risk of hot, or wild, forest fires. Ground fires are OK, as long as there isn't too much fuel. All those downed trees are a problem when a ground fire goes through since they add fuel and often turn a ground fire into a wild fire. Of course, it takes a LOT of time and money to clean it all up! Sometimes they'll clean for a couple of hundred yards along roads to provide a fire break, if needed.

If we'd been managing our National Forests correctly for the last 100 years, or so, we wouldn't have this problem. Part of the issue is that I'm not sure we even know how to manage them correctly and part of the issue is the tree huggers who'd rather have the whole forest burn down than allow active forest management. Sigh. 

Anyway, the end result is that large amounts of what should be fantastic forest land are ripe for being destroyed by wildfire--and are being destroyed every year. Y'all read the news: there's a LOT of wild fires! It's a shame, but what'er ya gonna do?

OK. I'm off my soapbox now! ;-)


----------



## QOS

Those are hurricane force winds! 75 or 76 mph is a level 1 hurricane and can do some damage!! It is a shame that proper management is bogged down with red tape. sigh....tree huggers - gotta love 'em : ( 

We still have trees that are hung up in other trees from the hurricanes or trees that are severely weakened and it doesn't take a big blow to bring them down. It is not a good idea to be in our forests when the wind is blowing!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

could have used the cooling vest today.. crazy weather for riding in. 

it was 83 (with a heat index of 90!!) when i left my house at 6am, 85 when we tacked up at 7:30am, and 93 when i got back in my truck after the ride! we got very lucky that some clouds moved in and covered the sun for most of the ride, or we would have not gotten the mileage we did.

when i got home at about 11:30am, it was 99. now, about 3:30pm, it's 102. i don't know how people in the south survive in this all summer!

we rode around the lake, keeping in the shade and sponging off in the water as often as possible.



























2011 mileage
june 1 -- 11.3 miles -- 297.72 total miles
june 11 -- 100.04 miles -- 397.76 total miles
july 6 -- 6.01 miles -- 403.77 total miles
july 13 -- 17.11 miles -- 420.88 total miles
july 23 -- 12.75 miles -- 433.63 total miles


----------



## QOS

That was one hot ride!!! Get a vest...you need one and it makes the rides more pleasant!!

We are riding in the morning with temp at 9:00 AM supposed to be 82 with a real feel of 90 degrees. We will be riding in the woods and beyond. It is showing thunderstorms so I might not be going anywhere!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Today they started cutting our hay. About 3 weeks later than normal. Sigh. They'll finish cutting tomorrow. The 10 day forecast is for warm and sunny, temps in the high 70's, low 80's, virtually no chance of rain. Should be excellent drying, baling, and bucking weather!

That being said, I best get in another good ride before I have to start bucking hay! Assuming the neighbor's hay isn't ready to bring in tomorrow I'll go back to where I was the other day but take a different trail--one that intersects the one I was on up by where the pix were taken. I do hope the bugs aren't as bad tomorrow as last week--we had two big horse flies bothering us at lunchtime. Big got one with his teeth (!) and the other one decided after that to leave us alone. (OK, I'm just rubbing it in after the earlier discussions about bugs! I appologize.)

Supposed to be 82, a few clouds, and 10-20 mile per hour winds tomorrow. Perfect hay drying weather and even more perfect riding weather! And at 36% forecast humidity it'll be even better for both!

Alas. Nothing is perfect. I guess I'll also have to water the garden. Sigh.

;-)


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> Today they started cutting our hay. About 3 weeks later than normal. Sigh.


be glad you HAVE a second cutting. around here, at the rate the grass isn't growing, we may have a second cutting in sept. people are already panicking about hay supply for the winter and prices are skyrocketing. people who never need to feed hay this time of year are having to because the pastures are just crunchy. :-(


----------



## QOS

We finally got rain hear recently and now everything is greening up. The barn where I board has hay fields and they cut hay a few weeks ago and it was less than normal. The owner generally sells the first cutting and some of the second cutting but I don't think they will be selling any this year of the second cutting. The barn manager told me we use about 3,000 bales during the year....that is way more than I thought we would have used. I think Biscuit and Sarge ate 6 or 7 round bales this winter. I think shortage of hay is going to be on everyone's mind this year because of the low amounts of rain.


----------



## SailorGriz

Phantom, we don't get a second cutting. This is our first cutting and we won't get another. We'd get another if we irrigated but we don't have the water for that. Instead, once it's cut, we just turn the horses out on it and let them fertilize it for next year.

Our main fields are down and windrowed. I was hoping he'd finish today but we got our tiny 10% chance of sprinkles and I think that made him wait. Didn't need to wait, but he might have gotten more rain where he lives a couple towns over.

Right now, perfect drying weather! Breezy, not too hot, mostly sunny. Be dry in no time with these conditions!

Then comes the work. Ugh.

At least we shouldn't have any hay shortages around here. From what I've heard about everyone is getting more than normal. We don't generally sell hay--have to buy about half of needs until we get more planted--but I got the main fields certified noxious weed free and will will by trying to sell about 300 bales of it (for a premium price, of course). Which means we need to buy even more than normal. So it goes. If we can sell at certified prices and buy at non-certified prices maybe we can afford to plant more next year. 

Anyway, I'm off to load Mr. Big and go to the forest for a few hours. Nothing urgent to do here and we both need the workout!


----------



## QOS

I made a ride yesterday of 8.3 miles and one today of 4.8 miles so I now have 253.7 miles for the year of trail riding. I did manage two rides this week in the arena that were fun too. Yesterday was overcast and wow wee were the animals out. We saw an otter (not a lot of those around here!!) an owl, some orange colored bird, a momma hog with her little half grown piglets, tons of ducks and other water fowl and SPIDERS - huge spiders! Biscuit stopped to watch the pigs go across the tail and then he didn't want to move forward. I had to get off and make him go. He didn't want to go first after playing spider polo so he ended up back UP a hill...I think he decided that was too hard to do. 

He did something strange yesterday when I was trying to lift up his hoof to clean it out - he buckled the other knee and went down on his knees and then got back up. :? He did the same thing today when I went to pick up his hoof...he started buckling the other knee. I walked him around to make sure he wasn't sore...the saddle wasn't too tight. I tried picking it up again and the knee started wavering at which time I popped him on the chest and told him to stand up! He did and that was the end of it. We rode around the woods several times and down a ride away that I had not been down. We are still working on his jog and he is doing great. 

When I got home I raised my arms up and :shock: I look like I have small pox on my arms...they are totally ate up with mosquito bites - I had sprayed Biscuit with fly spray and sprayed myself not once but several times with off - I took it with me and sprayed on the trail. Good grief...I am ate up!!


Cumulative miles for 2011

253.7 Miles

July 25 4.8 Miles
July 24 8.3 Miles
July 18 3.9 miles
July 17 8 miles
July 11 5.7 miles
July 9 5.5 miles
July 4 3.8 miles
July 3 6.8 miles
June 27 8.4 miles
June 26 3.1 miles
June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles
​


----------



## SailorGriz

Had this all typed in when Bill Gates decided to be a butthead and lose it all. Grrrrr. 

Anyway, we, too, had a great ride today! Big and I went to the same area, different trail, as last week. 1100 vertical feet in 3 1/2 miles each way is a LOT of up and down! Big did much better on the ups today; seemed much more confident. Had a bit of trouble getting started on the downs, but got into it fairly quickly. He seems to be learning.

We had a stretch of gravel road on the trail, Big does NOT like gravel roads on his bare feet! I booted him just before we got off the gravel (go figure) but we had to go back down it on the way back and he seemed a lot more comfortable with boots on. 

We took two major breaks for foraging--about a half hour each. He seems to like that. Of course, I never met a horse that wasn't hungry so feeding them makes sense! He's a lot better mannered on the trail if he forages a bit now and then--otherwise he's always trying to eat every blade of grass that come his way!

Hay is all down. Should be baled, maybe, by the weekend. Then the fun starts. Ish. Gotta be done. Sigh.

Date-- Miles-- Cum. Miles
January -- 23.8-- 23.8
February-- 21.8-- 45.2 
March---- 19.8-- 65.2
April ----- 9.0--74.2
May 1---- 4.0--78.2 
May 4----11.2--89.4 
May 7----5.0---94.4 
May 15-- 2.0---96.4 
May 17-- 2.0---98.4 
May 20-- 8.0--106.4 
July 20-- 8.0-- 114.4 
July 25-- 7.0-- 121.4


----------



## QOS

Look at your pretty little trees!!!!! LOL I kept saying that last year when I visited my friend in Michigan. I love those trees!!!! Sounds like you had a wonderful ride and the pictures are stunning. Wish we had some mountains!!!


----------



## traildancer

Wow, QOS--your pictures look great. And, SailorGriz--your's do too. Thanks for sharing. Makes me want to ride. Did you all not get as much snow up high as we did in OR? We are pretty much snowed out of anything over 6000 feet. So no week-long pack trip for me.

In spite of that I am over 500 miles for the year.


----------



## eowyn

Beautiful pictures sailor! Gah I wish I lived there!

A lot of people were talking about the temp..it's 112 degrees here! I can only ride my horse in the early morning .


----------



## QOS

The first picture has the owl in it. Can y'all see him? We have had quiet a bit of rain so everything is greening up and the mosquitoes are multiplying like crazy. It has kept it from being as hot as it has been....humid as all get out though. We are going riding Sunday and maybe team penning Saturday night (not me...hubby and his horse. I will just be along for the ride!)


----------



## SailorGriz

Dancer, up in the high country it's finally starting to open up. As of a few weeks ago it was pretty shut down. But I think it's mostly open now. I find out a week from Monday! 

It's been a LATE snow year! I think most of the area where we're going is open no later than early July. Sigh.


----------



## QOS

I got to ride yesterday and today with my barn friends. We hauled to Tyrrell Park, of course! Thank God they had sprayed for mosquitoes; otherwise we would have been toted off, horse and all! I did canter Biscuit in the woods yesterday. I went in front because if he follows another horse he can't lope that slow!! I was able to kick him up into a canter immediately (GOOD BOY!) and he slowed a few times to a trot but picked the canter right up again when asked. Now to work on slowing it down!!

We rode the same trail as yesterday but in reverse of what we did before. It is amazing how different the trails look coming from the opposite side. It was very peaceful today and we discovered what a difference our little cap/helmet cool insert makes. One of the girls forgot to put hers on and she said she was melting. It makes a huge difference in our comfort. We had planned a picnic lunch after our ride and after watering the horses and hosing Biscuit down, we sat down to a quick picnic under the trees. 

We rode 8.7 miles yesterday and 8.5 today. Poor Biscuit got a saddle gall on his right side and I put some kind of green saddle gall medication on him that is supposed to work miracles...we will see. Happy Trails everyone!

Cumulative miles for 2011

279.9 Miles

August 1 8.5 miles
July 31 8.7 Miles
July 25 4.8 Miles
July 24 8.3 Miles
July 18 3.9 miles
July 17 8 miles
July 11 5.7 miles
July 9 5.5 miles
July 4 3.8 miles
July 3 6.8 miles
June 27 8.4 miles
June 26 3.1 miles
June 18 4.2 Miles
June 12 8.6 miles
May 27, 28, 29 26.6 miles
May 15 8 miles
May 7th 7.3 Miles
April 16 3.9
April 17 7.3
Total for weekend... 11.2
April 9 7.6 miles
April 9 7.9 miles
April 8 4.6 miles
April 2, 8.2 Miles
March 27 8.3 miles
March 18 .5 miles
March 13 11.2 Miles
March 6 AM Ride 4.5 miles PM Ride 3.6 Miles
February 27 Ride 12.2
February 19 Ride 6.1 Miles
February 18 AM Ride 6.3 Miles
February 18 PM Ride 5.1 Miles
February 13 9.1 miles
February 5 7.2 Miles
January 22 8.4 Miles
January 15 9.5 Miles
January 8th 4.8 Miles
January 2nd 4.4 Miles

​


----------



## SailorGriz

Sounds like fun, QOS! Tomorrow should see the last of the hay picked and stacked into the barn so, hopefully, I can take Big back to the Mountain on Thursday. 

Sunday we were going to go for a ride after dropping the filly off at training camp for a month but we were both sick. Sigh. Just a few days after the Mrs gets a dr release to ride, we get sick and have to take a pass. Hasn't made bringing in hay any easier, neither! :-(

Monday I leave for a week in the Wilderness! I can hardly wait!


----------



## QOS

Woot!!! You lucky dog...Can't wait to hear the details. Sorry you and the Mrs. were sick. Ugh. My hubby has been under the weather and we had to go to Houston last week for a Dr. appointment on Monday, Tuesday I returned with my mom for her dr. appointment, returned AGAIN on Wednesday for early Thursday morning upper/lower GI tests for the hubby. OMG I was sick of going to Houston! 

I have tried to make riding on the weekends a priority - I will be having surgery two weeks from Friday on my knee and will have to be off for 2 weeks. : ( Then it will be on like Donkey Kong!!!


----------



## QOS

I didn't have anyone to ride with this weekend and I didn't even have cakes to do.  So, Biscuit got some time off! A friend and I did go out for a short hour and a half ride of 4.3 miles today. It was fun as it always is. Worked on Biscuit's jog and I think the boy pretty much has it down pat. Hoping to ride tomorrow or Wednesday. I am having knee surgery Friday a week so I am trying to get in as much riding as possible between now and then. I will have to take 2 weeks off of riding to let my knee heal so I am not looking forward to that! Biscuit must have stepped on something today and bruised his heel...I checked his feet before we took off and they were fine. When I came back this is what I found



Cumulative miles for 2011

284.2 Miles

August 8 4.3 miles
August 1 8.5 miles


----------



## SailorGriz

WHAT A TRIP!!!! We left Monday, got to the trailhead at Moore's Station about noon, spent two hours getting the gear packed and balanced, then road about 11.5 miles to our first camp. It was really only about 9 miles to the camp but we kind of took a wrong turn. Sigh.

Tuesday we rode another 11.5 miles checking out campsites for the Forest Service. They are required to "inventory" user-designated campsites every five years and have asked the Back Country Horsemen to help out. So, three of us packed into the Gospel Hump Wilderness Area to inventory campsites. An "inventory" consists of filling out a survey form asking things like how many trees have been damaged by stock, how big is the camp, how much damage is there to vegetation, that sort of thing.

During the course of the trip we inventoried 16 sites. Not a bad haul, I think.

Wednesday we moved camp back toward the trailhead and got in about 4.7 miles. We got camp set up by about 1:00 and then relaxed for the afternoon.

Thursday one of the guys stayed in camp and rested. The other two of us headed south from our camp deep into the Wilderness Area checking on campsites. This was the day for vistas! See below! You'll notice a lot of dead trees. The area burned recently and is still coming back. One downside of the trail was that it'd only been cleared half way--the southern half we had to go over and around about 50 or 60 trees that were blocking the trail. Mr. Big didn't have much experience going over and around trees (neither did I) so we both learned some valuable lessons that day!

Friday I stayed in camp while the other two went north to check more campsites.

Saturday we packed out 3 miles, loaded up and headed home.

I took care of all the food planning, purchasing, and preparing (it's something I really enjoy) and, if I may be so bold as to say it, we ate well! 

My only real complaint about the trip was that my sleeping bag wasn't warm enough--at 7000 feet we had frost most mornings. I was very comfortable in my camping hammock, but did get chilled most nights. Next major purchase: a warmer sleeping bag and a better (bigger) foam pad for underneith insulation.

I'm hoping to go back into the Wilderness at least one more time this year to inventory some more campsites--and to enjoy the beauty and serenity of the Wild!


----------



## QOS

OMG Sailorgriz, the pictures are just absolutely amazing!!! So pretty!!! Sounds like you had a wonderful trip - and ate well too!!! I don't think you will have any trouble getting people to camp with you!!!

I rode 5 miles today and hopefully will ride again tomorrow - we are planning on a short ride and then maybe I will ride in the arena the rest of the week. I will have surgery on Friday and will not be riding for about 2 weeks. : (


----------



## SailorGriz

Yeah, QOS, it's purty for sure!

Hope the surgery goes well and with no complications!


----------



## QOS

I hope so too. I am a big wiennie...and my husband certainly wasn't related to Florence Nightinggale or Clara Barton. They are going to clean up the meniscus that has a tear in it and shave some of the cartilage on the knee joint. Supposed to just poke 3 holes in my knee...:? but I am hoping it feels better quickly!!!

I did ride yesterday for 5 miles with a group of my friends and my cousin. I couldn't ride that long because I had to deliver a wedding cake, oddly enough, on a Sunday afternoon. I busted my butt so I could be able to ride with them and get the cake done on time! Today we went 5.6 miles with my friend Lee Ann. We went 3 times around the wooded trails - the second time was at a jog and the third time we tried a canter. Biscuit needs some work on that!! Got a face FULL of spider - gaaa!!! I reached up to pull the web off of my hat and OMG huge spider hanging from where I lifted up my hand - I screamed like a girl and was flinging my hand around and scared The Biscuit. Thank God he isn't an idiot. LOL later he stepped on a piece of dead wood and scared himself and he jumped up and forward and scared me. I guess he felt I had that coming!

Got back to the barn and Lee Ann helped me clean my trailer!!! How wonderful is that? Now I need to scrub the outside of it!

Cumulative miles for 2011

294.8Miles

August 14 5.6 Miles
August 13 5 Miles
August 8 4.3 miles
August 1 8.5 miles
​


----------



## SailorGriz

Here's a couple more pix of my Gospel Hump Wilderness Area trip. One is Mr. Big and I on one of the day rides. The other is one of the other guys leading his pack mule on a day ride. He had the pack on the mule, but no gear was loaded. He took his mule everywhere with him.


----------



## QOS

so beautiful. I haven't rode in a nearly 2 weeks and I am having withdrawal symptoms. I am hoping to ride the weekend of the 10th.


----------



## phantomhorse13

looks lovely!

there has been a lot of drama in my life lately, so i haven't had time to post much. did a 50 mile ride the first weekend of august (which is actually what triggered all the drama.. farm truck broke down on the way), and have another labor day weekend.

glad to see someone is able to get out and enjoy some nice weather! 

hope those in the path of irene are all safe. so far just a lot of rain here, and thank goodness my house is not directly in a flood-prone area.. because it's going to be ugly (predicting over a foot of rain for my area.. and ground was already saturated).


----------



## QOS

sorry you are having drama...sigh...no one needs that. Glad you got to make a ride though and hope y'all stay safe from the hurricane. 

We are having an ACTHA ride here on September 10th and we just got back from a planning meeting. I was going to judge a obstacle but since I had surgery, I don't know if I will be able to ride all day or even ride at all. If I can get on the horse I will ride safety with my cousin til I can't ride anymore and then put him in the arena. LOL I will have to be ground support!


----------



## traildancer

This past week my sister-in-law and I were the camp hosts at Kelsay Valley Horse Camp near Lemolo Lake. It was SOOOO much better than our week last month. There were so few mosquitos that we didn't use bug dope and the last few days we didn't even spray the horses. Plus it didn't rain. Well, okay--it hailed the size of marbles one afternoon.

Anyway--I rode my horse, Captain, over 100 miles that week. We had two double-digit days. Both times because we lost the trail. The sad part is that Janet and I had been on said trails NUMEROUS times previously. Oh, yeah--we are both blonde, middle-aged and female.

So Thursday, after losing the trail the day before, Captain and I took flagging tape and flagged the you-know-what out of the trail. This trail is very old and hasn't been maintained in 40 years. You have to follow old blazes and cut logs. Where trees have fallen it is difficult to find the blazes. So the next day we rode it AGAIN with a friend who hadn't been on it and put her in front and we followed the trail!!! Wednesday was our first double-digit day--10 hours in the saddle. And, yes, we knew where we were the whole time, we just couldn't find the trail.

Then on Saturday we decided to ride to Suzanne Lake and go swimming. We made several critical errors: started late (11:00 am); let the horses lollygag (after all, they had done 100 miles by this time); took the time to swim and then lost the trail. Now keep in mind, we had to take a compass bearing and head straight west cross-country. We rode straight into the sun. It should have taken 20 minutes as the distance to the PCT was only a mile. It took us TWO HOURS because we kept running into the same rock wall that we couldn't get over. Janet was so anxious she was sick. At one point we lost two of the dogs (they found us). The sun was going down. We knew where the PCT was but kept missing it, even going straight west. I started praying. Should have done that a long time ago. I was thinking about what we would do if we had to spend the night out. Because after dark we would have no way to maneuver through the forest. We finally bfound the PCT (Thank you, Lord) and Janet said that she finally just said, "Jesus, take the reins." And He did.

Now we are on the PCT headed south. Sun going down. Eleven plus miles back to camp. We had one bad cornice-type snowdrift to cross that was pretty hairy because Janet's horse leaped over it and into the rocks but miraculously did not get stuck. Another "Thank you, Jesus."

It got so dark that I couldn't see Captain's ears. He's black. So I just held on the saddle horn and left the reins loose. Never missed a step even through the rocky spots. Janet doesn't like riding in the dark. I think it's cool. So she put her headlamp around her neck and turned it on. The light was diffuse enough to not bother the horses. 

At some point during the ride, my dog passed us and took up the lead. He hadn't been in the lead all day. Now Captain had something to follow on the trail. We decided that God had put Tucker there. He stayed in front for a long time. Made it a lot easier.

So--bottom line? We were out 13 hours and 15 minutes!! What an AWESOME ride.

I'm not sure how far I've ridden but it's close to 800 miles for the year. And there are four months left!


----------



## QOS

wow wee...my butt would have fallen OFF if I had rode that much. The most I have done is 30 miles in 3 days - about 12, 12, and 6. LOL I had a bruise on the top of my leg by the nether regions!:rofl:

We are going camping in September and October and I am hoping to stay an extra day both times and ride more. Biscuit and I currently have 294 miles for the year and hoping to get better after this knee surgery so I can make 400 by the end of the year!


----------



## phantomhorse13

got to the competition this weekend as i had been hoping. started a separate thread as not to overload with pictures in here.

2011 mileage
june 1 -- 11.3 miles -- 297.72 total miles
june 11 -- 100.04 miles -- 397.76 total miles
july 6 -- 6.01 miles -- 403.77 total miles
july 13 -- 17.11 miles -- 420.88 total miles
july 23 -- 12.75 miles -- 433.63 total miles
aug 6 -- 50.03 miles -- 483.66 total miles
aug 29 -- 4.38 miles -- 488.04 total miles
sept 3 -- 50.09 miles -- 538.13 total miles


----------



## Nokota

Well, I stopped posting my miles here, but I got 7 miles down today and that brings me up to 160 miles. My daughter and I are going to Brookfield this saturday for an overnight. Ride the trails on saturday and participate in an ACTHA event on sunday. Great reading everyones posts.


----------



## QOS

Wow Wee that is some miles!!!!!

I can't wait til Saturday. I am going to ride for the first time since my surgery. We are helping out at an ACTHA ride and I will be riding Safety with my cousin, Kellie. Hubby will be riding Safety on the back section. I am assuming we will ride for about 4 - 6 hours. We are expecting approximately 35-40 riders plus all of the "staff". Woot! Should be a blast!


----------



## SailorGriz

I've quit even keeping track of my total mils. Sigh. But last weekend we got out for aabout 5 miles on a really nice, mostly grass, trail that was new to me. And yesterday I met some friends for a couple days of riding and an overnight. We put in 13 miles yesterday--up and over a 1300 foot ridge, down the other side, and back up and over to camp. The horses got a serious workout! Today we had hoped for a couple hours but the trail petered out after a mile so we turned back and loaded for home. Got in a couple miles is all.

But, it was a GREAT trip and it was really nice camping out and enjoying the Great Outdoors. Besides that, I'm camp cook so we ate well!


----------



## Celeste

It has finally cooled off enough that I am going to be able to ride a little. I have been reading this thread just to live through all of y'all.........


----------



## QOS

I rode all of 1 mile (it that!) yesterday at the ACTHA ride. I was going to ride Safety - my horse started being a patootie when we came upon a 4 wheeler and then some riders went the wrong way and we told them to turn around. He wasn't being really bad - he hasn't been rode in a month and I haven't rode either!! I was up all night (I literally had 1 hour of sleep) working on a wedding cake so that I could go to the ride. When I don't sleep I am not so good at riding. My cousin's nephew was going to ride the Biscuit and went out on him and shortly came back because Biscuit wouldn't listen to him. His former owner got on him and rode out for a 15 minute ride and Biscuit didn't give him too much flack. Nephew got on again and he rode out...he returned and he'd ask Biscuit to lope - he galloped instead. LOL The ride organizer has rode Biscuit many times before I bought him and she got on him and he was going sideways and off she went. She returned shortly and said "I have never seen him act like this!" LOL He is going to school for the rest of the week to the "I have to longe for a long time til I listen to the girl who pays the rent" lesson. We are going camping this coming weekend with the horses so he has to behave!!! 

Happy trails everyone!! I now have 295 miles.


----------



## SailorGriz

WooHoo! The Mrs and I went riding up the Butte across the road! She road on the trails last weekend but this is the first time we've taken off from the farm since she broke her leg last spring!

OK, it was late when we started and we didn't go very far--but we went. Funny, but somehow it seems we came down a lot further than we rode up. 

Mr. Big is doing so much better than last spring! Prior to our big Wilderness Adventure in August he really, and I mean REALLY, didn't like going straight uphill. I fought with him constantly. Now--I just point him in the uphill direction and off he goes! He doesn't really even try to quarter up the hills anymore! We DID quarter down, however, but part of that was because there was cut grass from harvesting seed on the hill and it was pretty slippery and I wasn't comfortable with him coming straight down. He wasn't comfortable with it, either.

He acted up once on the way down when the Mrs got a ways away from us. I spun him in circles as we did a one-rein-stop and then he was much better behaved. I think he's starting to realize that I really AM the boss even if he doesn't like it.

When we got back to the farm I was following the Mrs as she rode right past our driveway (we generally go past at least once). I told her that when she turned I was going to go right past her and see how Big handled it. Last spring I would have had a battle royale on my hands. Tonight he let me know he wasn't happy--but didn't even try to turn around before I told him to do so!

Slowly, but surely, I seem to be winning the battle of Who Is Boss. And he's becoming MUCH more pleasurable to ride as a result!

We probably rode 3 or 4 miles tonight. Was a short ride, but a nice evening to be out--full moon half way up the sky, sun just going down, no bugs, cooling off. Life is Good!


----------



## QOS

Who is the Boss? You are - I wasn't yesterday! LOL Working on it...working on it!


----------



## Trails

Did a 20 miler yesterday into the Central Cascades Alpine Lakes Wilderness, Waptus Lake. On a brand new saddle. While I certainly know that I rode I'm not nearly as sore as I had expected to be. Great 8 hour trip regardless. Waptus is a nice place to have lunch.










You see more about Waptus by clicking here and then going to Waptus


----------



## Nokota

Great scenery pic. Trails, But I think we need a pic. of the new sadddle as well!


----------



## Trails

Fair enough!

I didn't take a pic of new rig while on the ride but here's one of the saddle at our rider's education booth over the weekend at a Back Country Horsemen fundraiser. Over 300 people came through for our free educational articles, trail maps, and how to displays. 

As you can see it's an aussy style but still has a horn. By switching to this rig from my roper I dropped 25 pounds off the weight the horse is carrying. That weight will come in handy when camping off the horses. Maybe I won't feel so bad about smuggling in a steak and potato instead of all freeze dried food :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Nice saddle. Does it feel comfortable to you? Do you feel that you have a secure seat? Those pictures are awesome! I want to ride with you. (I am, however, on the extreme other side of the country.... )


----------



## Trails

Very comfortable and very secure - But rather than hijack this thread I created a new one here. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/my-new-saddle-woot-woot-98012/#post1173836


----------



## QOS

*I'm Back in the Saddle Again!!!*

Woot!!! Woot!!!  I went trail riding/camping this weekend. OMG it was so nice to be back in the saddle again! Hubby and I went up to Ebenezer park to meet our riding buddies. There were about 15 of us or so. We had a cook out Friday night and Saturday night - great food and great conversations.

I rode Saturday morning and took a easy ride as it really was my first ride since my knee surgery 4 weeks ago. We rode 5.3 miles in the AM. Hubby split off with part of the group at the end as I didn't want to go to the lake as the ride is pretty darn hilly there and since Biscuit hadn't been rode and was a little fresh I decided to go the easy way with my cousin, her hubby and another couple. Biscuit behaved well and I enjoyed myself even though the ride was short. 

In the PM some of us went out on my favorite trail and we could hear some thunder rumbling. We were on the way back and heard louder rumbling and started trotting. The closer we got to came the louder the thunder and we were cantering part of the way. Biscuit doesn't canter well under saddle but he did a good job until Bella the dog ran up behind him. He kicked out at her but I kept my seat thank God as I am still a little cautious of cantering Biscuit. He did great except for tossing and flinging that head like he will sometimes when he acts like an idiot!! When we came to the edge of the woods we slowed down and he busted out sideways then. His motor was revved up but I slowed him down to cross the street and go through a little opening in the rail fence to the park. I yelled at my buddy James to grab him lol he was being a total goober by them. I got off and popped his shoulder good grief dude - it is just rain! By then it was coming down and he was a little excited. 

That ride was shorter but faster at 3.6 miles for a total of 8.8 miles. We had some issues during the weekend that were a little scary...one of our riders came off of her horse Friday and broke the bones above her pinky toe, two of our friends rode out early and were gone all day - they got lost in the woods and hubby and a few of the other guys went out with the trailer and found them WAY THE HECK on the other side of Hades and brought them back. They were fine and looking forward to riding Sunday. We woke up Sunday and they were gone. One of their hubby's had been in a wreck and she had to get home (2 hours away) quickly. These are my regular riding/stable buddies so I was very concerned. Her hubby was hit by a car on his motorcycle. The next morning 2 riders went out (I almost went and then didn't because of the rain) and they came back about 1 hour later at a fast clip. They'd received a call that their son's best friend had been killed in an accident with 2 other teens. We quickly helped them tear down their camp so they could get home to their son who was so upset.

It was great to be back in the saddle again but I am so sorry for all of the tragedy that was swirling around.

Cumulative miles for 2011

304.6 Miles

September 17 8.8 mile 
September 10 1 mile
August 14 5.6 Miles
August 13 5 Miles
August 8 4.3 miles
August 1 8.5 miles


----------



## titansgaiter

Get the Garmin wristwatch styles..used for people as personal trainers..you can calibrate them to your horses 'speed", instructions included, and can keep the program on ur compter to really track speed/distance. This baby was about $300 for my hubby, who uses it "accirately" on our short and LD rides thru all kinds of terrain and stops. Uses about sattelites at any given time. Hope this was what you wanted to hear..no chest band needed.


----------



## sabowin

Can anyone recommend a good GPS unit for trail riding? My phone has built-in GPS, and I have an app that tracks your run/hike/ride, which is fun, but the GPS signal drops pretty much anytime there's a tree, which is obviously not very helpful. I'll get back from a ride, and my track will be a few short stints where I was in a clearing, and it'll tell me my top speed was 78 mph.


----------



## Nokota

I am currently using the GPSmap 60CSx. It has been discontinued, but still has more capabilities than I will ever need. I bought it on the recommendation of forum member Trails. Check out his site www.Trailmeister.com and check out the GPS section.


----------



## QOS

wow!!! 78 MPH - you were smokin'!!!

I use a Garmin eTrex Venture HC. My friend who was lost Saturday just bought a Garmin Dakota 20 and so we will be learning together about tracking.


----------



## QOS

My friend and barn manager went for a short ride today to work with the Garmin's. We hauled out to Tyrrell Park and rode in the woods. Her Garmin is a little fancier than mine - it is a Dakota 20. We have a ways to go before we know how to use all of the functions. I wish there was a class we could go take to learn hands on!!!

We rode 4.2 miles today and are planning on riding 3 or 4 days next week. My horse, Biscuit, did a terrific job today with his jogging and collecting up. It is so good to be riding again!!!  My knee is not hurting and I even grocery shopped today and that is what hurt it the most!!! I am looking forward to riding this fall as often as possible and hopefully entering some limited distance rides while my friend does some of the endurance rides. 

http://starbucks.yahoo.com/
Cumulative miles for 2011

308.8 Miles

September 22 4.2 Miles
September 17 8.8 mile 
September 10 1 mile


----------



## QOS

Anybody get to ride this weekend? I rode Sunday morning with my cousin, Kellie and our friend, Susan. We went a different route in the park due to Susan's old Arabian mare. She hasn't been rode in almost a year and a half and the vet said no more than 2 miles on grass...no cantering...very little trotting. We went around the back of the golf course on grass and the mosquitoes nearly toted us away. 

Sue rode about 1 3/4 and called it good and Kellie and I went into the woods to ride. On Thursday's ride we had seen where someone had drove something out into the woods. We went down it today and found it was an old overgrown trail - I came upon markers and kept going til we got to a fence and two old picnic tables!!! There were paint markers on the trees so we assume it was the city opening up this forgotten trail.

Later we were rinsing our horses off and I tied Biscuit to the hitching post with just enough slack for him to nibble some grass while I helped Kellie with Elan. I couldn't see Biscuit as he was on the other side of Elan and all of a sudden he was pulling back and spooking. I ran around Elan and he'd stretched the rope and got it wrapped around his foot and he was pulling back. I said WHOOA!!! and thank God he stopped immediately. The slip knot had been tightened and it talked softly to him while I got it undone. Scared the snot out of me. I was afraid he could have snapped his fetlock in two. Gaaaaa. He is a pretty good boy and smart too boot! Snacks all around for The Biscuit and Elan which they both gobbled up. Kellie and I are going back there next week for a picnic at the tables and ride again. We rode 5.6 miles today.

Cumulative miles for 2011

314.4 Miles

September 25 5.6 miles
September 22 4.2 Miles
September 17 8.8 mile 
September 10 1 mile


----------



## QOS

Got out on the trails today for a 5 mile ride. I had to dismount during the ride and was thrilled to be able to remount from the flat with no problems. My knee is not bothering me anymore really and isn't stiff so I was thrilled!! The Cattail Marsh looked gorgeous and I snapped a few pictures.


----------



## Nokota

Good to see you are riding without pain!!! I truly have not had time to ride. But that is alright because we have been experiencing some miserable summerlike weather here. about 15 to 20 degrees above what you would expect and HUMID. I think the mosquitos are worse than they have been all summer.


----------



## QOS

Ugh! Mosquitoes are the worst. They bite and make a irritating noise. I am going to ask Jesus what was up with that in creating those little monsters! It is wonderful to ride without hurting before or after. I still can't walk a long way without hurting but it is improving on a daily basis. I missed my riding and my buddy in these pics is our barn manager and we are going to try to ride on Sunday, Monday and Wednesday. She wants to run endurance and I would like to do some Limited Distances. All for fun but you still have to be in shape and so does your horse and I am SO not in shape! Your weather should be cooling off quickly and your fall will be here with terrific riding weather!


----------



## QOS

I rode in my first parade yesterday at the Winnie Rice Festival. It was a bucket list item for me. Went well for til the end when Biscuit reared up because he couldn't go with Cutter, his old pasture mate. I got off and walked him awhile and then tried to mount with slick dress boots. NOT! Turned him around and he stepped on his rein and broke it. Gaaaa....I ended up walking .6 miles to the trailer in fancy high heeled boots on my cranky knee.:shock:

It was cool weather this morning and I arrived to a horse that had morphed into an Arabian overnight - or one that thought it was fun to longe his owner in the pasture. It took me 30 minutes to catch him. :evil: I longed him in the arena and then took off to the park. We rode 10.3 miles today and it was simply gorgeous - low humidity, around 78 degrees and clear skies. I could have rode all day.


Cumulative miles for 2011

330.8 Miles

October 2 10.3 Miles
October 1 1.1 Mile
September 27 5 Miles
September 25 5.6 miles
September 22 4.2 Miles
September 17 8.8 mile 
September 10 1 mile

​


----------



## Nokota

Went camping up in the mountains with my son on friday. Came back a day early and sure glad we did. Low of 41 here at home, windy and heavy rains. Up in the area we were camping they were predicting colder, wind, rain and wet snow. Took a three mile canoe trip to get to the island we were camping on so did not want to risk rough water with a full canoe to get back to the launch. Weather did pass through and managed to go 5.25 miles today. perfect weather. 62 for a high, light breeze, just a great day to ride.


----------



## QOS

Nokota, that sounds like perfect riding weather! No sweating!!!! 

I rode yesterday with my friends from the barn. We are planning to do a Limited Distance ride in February and are trying to get in shape for that. We went 7.7 miles and the weather was simply divine. It should be October all year long!! Worked on Biscuit's fast walk and his jog. Had a blast and am ready to go again.


----------



## Nokota

QOS said:


> Nokota, that sounds like perfect riding weather! No sweating!!!!
> 
> It should be October all year long!! .


I agree. If I was there with the horses I probably would have stayed, but from 10:00am saturday until sunday morning, stuck in the tent with my son, would have driven us batty with boredom. Heck, I would have gotten out and ridden in the rain if I was out there!!!:lol:

Now listen up, here is a trail tip from Nokota!!!!:wink::wink: If you plan on cooking with a dutch oven, and pack in charcol to cook with, spend the couple extra bucks to buy Kingsford Charcol. If you try to save a couple bucks and buy some off brand, it will be a mistake. Tough to light, not giving off any significant heat.....struggle to cook with.

Well I did some addition, and I seem to be falling behind. I am only up to 186 miles this year. I was hoping to be at about 250 by this point, but just haven't gotten there.


----------



## QOS

Nokota - I'd love to try Dutch Oven cooking. We are going up to Ebenezer to camp/ride next weekend but we have a burn ban in that county as is most of Texas. When we were there last month we were told NO charcoal. Hopefully when we go in February I can try it. What is your favorite recipe? I'd love to make a dessert in it for everyone. We camp with approximately 10-20 people depending on who shows up!!


----------



## Nokota

QOS, drop me an email and I can get you a few easy recipes and tips for D.O. cooking. [email protected]


----------



## QOS

My trail buddy and I rode 9.2 miles today, some down trails we hadn't gone and I got off to try a soft spot and sunk down to the top of my boots in mud that smelled to high heaven. Ugh. We didn't get to ride Sunday as it started sprinkling but Barry and I were going to haul the horses because they RAN when they saw the trailer. Bad move. Trailer had issues and Biscuit had a COW in the trailer and ended up sideways with his leg cut from a bolt on the side panel. He was kicking and struggling and covered with sweat when I jumped out of the truck to check on him. He was leaning against the divider bar with all four hooves a an angle near the wall of the trailer. As soon as I grabbed the tie wrap he settled down - I had to call my cousin to come get the horses. Turns out my trailer needed to be greased so it was STUPID OWNER problem. : ( I had it serviced yesterday and had the plug installed on the outside of my RAV like it should have been done from the git go. So now I have 347.7 miles for the year on trails. Woot!


----------



## Nokota

I rode with my nephew on sunday. up to 195.5 miles. I need to get out for a 1/2 mile ride so I can hit the 200 mark.

Sorry about the trailer issue! Hope the Bisc is OK!


----------



## Nokota

BTW, you posted at 4:06 my time, which would be 3:06 your time........What are you doing up at 3 in the morning????:shock::shock:


----------



## QOS

Biscuit is fine, trailer is fine, trailer owner learned a lesson so all is good. 

I went to sleep pretty darn tired at 11:20 PM. I had used my daughter's car while my car was having the plug installed on the outside yesterday morning. She was at college and then went with friends to eat/study/blah blah. She didn't have her keys or garage door opener and knocked on my window at 1:20 AM. Then I couldn't go back to sleep so I was up til 4:00 PM and I just work up at 8:30 rumdum because my sleep was interrupted! I just surfed the web until I could go back to sleep!

You need to get that extra mile in!!


----------



## Nokota

Sorry about the interrupted sleep. I hate losing sleep.....dont get enough as it is.

I plan on getting the 1/2 mile soon. Maybe my wife and daughter will go with and I can crack a beer at the 200 mile mark 

I have been noticing a trend on this thread. Look back a page or two and you and I are the only ones posting. Should rename it the QOS and Nokota discussion thread


----------



## QOS

I know!!! What happened to our other compadres? Where is SailorGriz? He started the thread so Sailor come on back!!!

I have quiet a bit of riding planned for the rest of the year. We are conditioning for a 25 mile Limited Distance Ride in February. When we went to the park yesterday to ride a worker came out of the Water Department office there. It is not the main office - I think it is just for the park which has a huge marsh in it for filtration. He is the person that cut the trails in the back so they weren't so overgrown and cut the trail back to the old picnic tables. Lo and behold! He is a guy I grew up with in my neighborhood! I knew him all through school! He said he'd be glad to cut trails for us where ever we want them! Wow wee.....I am going to take a Google map and ask for trails in certain areas. We are hoping to get 25 miles of trails cut so we can ride the entire 25 miles without going over trails twice - we will have to cross trails but not re ride them!!! Woot!!


----------



## Nokota

SWEET!!!!!!!

It will be awesome to have your own 25 mile training loops on one piece of property. You know with the picnic tables and criss-crossing trails, you could stage food and drink that you could pass by more than once. Significant others could also meet up for picnic lunches/dinners if you wanted.


----------



## tlvmiller

this might sound like a stupid question but what are you using to track your miles or do you just know how many miles the trails you are riding are


----------



## Nokota

I am using a GPS to track my miles.


----------



## QOS

I use a Garmin eTrex Venture HC and recorded two rides this weekend so I added 6.3 miles and 4.7 miles for a total of 11 miles. Great weather to ride this weekend and we had a pot luck dinner where we were discussing dutch oven cooking!! We are going to try it ! Two of the guys we ride with are game to try/or have already done it so hopefully I can give it ago. Total miles for the year 358.7


----------



## QOS

Went riding today and used my heart monitor on The Biscuit for the first time. LOL I didn't get a good reading when he was trotting but did at the walk. I will have to adjust where the little diode thingies go. It read pretty good at a walk and it showed his pulse coming down quickly and he was matching Legato's (Arabian) so I was happy with that. Two other ladies had joined us and Julia's little Arabian mare kept wanting to kick up at Biscuit. We were beset by bees/hornets at the get go and one of my buddies was stung in the forehead and some must have got Legato because she was bucking too! Thank God I didn't get stung...that would have BIT.

Something spooked Biscuit in the woods and he did a little more than a quarter turn pretty darn quick - he was pointing in one direction on moment and almost did a 180 but he stopped pretty quickly - I am just glad I didn't lose my seat! He was on high alert for something for about 35 yards. There are a ton of hogs in there so he may have heard/smelled one. 

We rode 7.3 miles today.

366 Miles


----------



## Nokota

Glad you made it through the bee escapade unscathed. I have nit heard of bee problems around here before. Are you in an area where hogs are common? So they really do a lot of damage? We have two locations in NY where there are wild hogs and there range seems to be expanding. Initially one area was about 15 miles from my house, but I have heard reports that they have been spotted at the other end of my valley only 4 miles away!!!


----------



## QOS

I was glad not to be stung too. Ugh....I am a sissy. Hogs reproduce quiet quickly and have large litters. They do tear up vegetation and make deep wallows. All along the edge of the bog one can see where they have rooted up, trampled down, and dug up the plants. They generally are going away from us and will avoid people but if a sow has a litter of babies they can be aggressive as can the boars. We don't want to encounter any problems like that. This weekend two of the guys said they actually are packing heat! LOL didn't know that. They are wanting to contact the city about removing some of the hogs by either trapping or bow hunting specifically to reduce population. Don't know if that will happen...it is a sanctuary.


----------



## Celeste

We have ferel hogs occasionally and they are pretty destructive. So far the population has not gotten out of hand largely because local deer hunters kill them and eat them.


----------



## QOS

I went riding yesterday for just under 4 miles...3.9 miles and the mosquitoes were swarming - ugh...Biscuit's face was covered with them but they weren't biting us but they just about toted my friends away....that is why we only rode such a short trip. The woods had been decorated for Halloween as the Cowboy Church and Spirit Stables are hosting hayride, etc. LOL the horses took a good look at some of the decorations like "geez...that is one ugly human!!" 

I used my heart monitor yesterday for the first time out on the trail and it worked just fine and Biscuit pulsed down immediately - he is in good shape thank goodness and we will be working to improve. 

I rode out there again today with my cousin, Kellie, and the mosquitoes were still bad but not as horrible as yesterday. I also sprayed Biscuit and myself with Deep Woods Off and reapplied it several times. We rode 8.1 miles today. I did get Biscuit's heart rate up around 125 trotting and he pulsed down immediately on slowing down. Total miles 378


----------



## SarahAnn

What a great idea! I went out today for a solid 3 hours or so, but didnt track it. I will start tracking it... i plan on going out quite a bit this week as it's the last week before hunting season starts up here!


----------



## QOS

Glad you are joining in SarahAnn. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of Maine!!


----------



## Nokota

Nice decorations. Sorry about the mosquitos. I HATE mosquitos. Boy your total miles are really racking up.

I managed to get out today. Beautiful sun and clouds. about 58 degrees. Leaves are past peak but still look great. Managed to ride total of 9 miles, 1.5 on our stallion and 7.5 on the one I am tracking the miles on. finally broke the 200 mile barrier.


----------



## SarahAnn

QOS said:


> Glad you are joining in SarahAnn. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of Maine!!



I have some pictures of some of our rides already,I will have to post some... I will take some more as I go. Its beautiful up here  I am excited to start tracking, what fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Nokota, I am having a great time with Biscuit. I met a lady on the trail today (we usually have them all to ourselves - our horses were quiet startled to see other horses!) and she runs endurance and used to ride my cousin's newly acquired horse in them! She said she'd be more than glad to ride with me which will be nice when no one else can go with me. Hubby can't ride for a month due to cataract surgery last week. Then 3 weeks after he can start riding he will have another cataract surgery on the other eye and won't ride for another month. :shock: Poor guy has some kind of "super aggressive" growing cataracts. He said after the surgery he could see in High Definition and didn't realize how bad his sight had got over just 4 months. 

SarahAnn it is fun to track with the Garmin. Our top speed today was 12 mph - Biscuit was trotting that fast - my cousin's horse was loping! LOL He is so funny


----------



## SarahAnn

My old lady (20 year old QH) hates to canter. She will trot in super speed, its like sitting on a washing machine on the spin cycle. I carry a prop just so I can get her to canter. I will use a megellan but either way it'll track my miles. I wonder if it'll track my speed... I will have to mess around with it!


----------



## QOS

I am sure it will track speed. Fiddle with it and look at all of the screens - LOL I am still finding stuff out about my Garmin and I got it for Christmas!


----------



## Celeste

SarahAnn said:


> My old lady (20 year old QH) hates to canter. She will trot in super speed, its like sitting on a washing machine on the spin cycle. I carry a prop just so I can get her to canter. I will use a megellan but either way it'll track my miles. I wonder if it'll track my speed... I will have to mess around with it!


I feel your pain. I have been working with my daughter's older appaloosa so that she will be able to ride her when she visits from college. Rather than thinking about washing machine, I thought about jackhammer..........
She cantered this weekend. My husband was cantering in front of me. We were on the way home. (Home was where she wanted to be.) I pushed, encouraged, begged, pleaded, and yelled. She finally broke out into a canter for a short while. Then we were back to jack hammer gait.........


----------



## QOS

LOL that is funny...Biscuit was doing a very fast extended trot....I would have let him canter but he was doing his own thing. He tends to GALLOP instead of canter and we are working on that.

Also, it has been so dry here that there are huge cracks in the ground and cantering might not be the safest thing to do!


----------



## Celeste

There are specific places on the trails that I ride that I know are free of holes, cracks, and other dangers. These are the only places that I will canter. I know what you mean about Biscuit not really cantering but galloping. My arab that I usually ride is too fast for an old gal like me. Since deer season has started, I am working in the arena on slow gaits. We have fast down pat.......


----------



## QOS

I know what you mean Celeste. I have a young lady working with Biscuit on the canter - sometimes he will canter/lope but mostly he wants to haul hinney faster than I really want to go at this time and he weaves back and forth alot! He was never made to go straight so we are working on that too. Having a blast working out the kinks!


----------



## Celeste

If only I had back my 22 year old body..........


----------



## QOS

Yeah...I wish I had mine back too...and the nerve I used to have!!!! I would be rockin' it instead of poking along!!


----------



## Celeste

I also had more nerve. I was downright fearless.
It could be that I had a lot more stupidity............


----------



## SarahAnn

Oh fearless and stupidity mixed was fantastic wasn't it? I used to ride this retired racehorse named Bullet (appropriately so.) He went from a walk to a full out RUN LIKE HELL. And stopping him was nearly impossible, we'd jump fences down trees, anything that got in his way! We would buck and rear up, throw me off over and over. And I would just get up, ****ed off, yell at him, and get back on! He even reared up and fell backwards on top of me once, and I still got back on... Dumb. He was clearly telling me he was retired and didn't want to be ridden. I didn't listen. Now I get nervous more then I ever thought I would!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

LOL so I am not the only one!!! Yeah, I am a lot more cautious than I ever was as a kid!!! I don't want to take a trip to the ER...my hubby comes up really short on the nurse side of things!!!


----------



## Celeste

When I was a kid, I thought that the goal of riding was too see how fast I could go. I fell off so many times that I lost count. I wonder if the first few falls caused brain damage and that is why I kept it up. Now I am probably too cautious.


----------



## QOS

Went riding today up at Ebenezer park with my riding buddy/barn manager. OMG we had a BLAST. We rode 13 miles on some trails I had never been on and learned some new things on the Garmin which was nice.

I did learn that Biscuit is brilliant. :lol: He has an amazing sense of direction. He had never been on these trails to my knowledge. I had gave him free rein on the way back to see what he would do. The trail connected in to the road I was going down at a pretty sharp angle and was like a super sharp turn - almost like a 180 back to the right and was a thin, slim trail but he didn't hesitate. He turned immediately. LOL later we were coming up on the "Beaver Pond" and he should have beared left and he kept going straight. He could have got there that way but he walked maybe 20 feet. I told him..."are you sure you want to go this way Buddy?" He stopped...looked around and then turned himself around and went the right way - with no assistance from me.  Later, we were going down a trail and he chose an overgrown type trail and I at first thought we should continue on the clearer marked trail. He let me know that "you're doing it wrong and I am right!!!" 

Thank Goodness we listened to The Biscuit. The other was could have taken us back to the trailer - but was MUCH MUCH longer and going in the wrong direction initially. My riding buddy and I decided if we are truly ever lost we will let Biscuit have his head and we will get back just fine!

The ride was a blast and can't wait to go again. Miles 391


----------



## SarahAnn

We took a nice ride... HA, fun ride- today! We went out on this trail that was practically flooded and were in and out of puddles, taking detours through trees and branches, jumping over streams... Just to find out that about 50 yards from the other trail we were looking for, loggers came in and dug it all up so badly that we had to turn around. There was just too much mud and muck and down trees for me to feel safe about taking my horse through it. So we had to turn around and go back through everything! We went about 10 miles and it took us about 4 hours. I have pictures I will upload when I get to my computer. What a blast though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Mud, muck and downed trees is sometimes not a good combination. We have alot of downed trees due to the hurricanes that ripped through here twice in recent years...Hurricane Rita and Ike really tore up the forests. But, it can make some interesting rides and teach a horse to carefully pick their way over certain obstacles


----------



## SarahAnn

Absolutely! I use my judgment also to make any final decisions about where we'll be going. My mare only has one eye, so sometimes terrain like that I'd really a struggle for her because she has bad depth perception. She's pretty good at taking my advice and trusting that I wouldn't put her in a dangerous situation... We had fun, and she did so well! But I don't think we'll be going that way again any time soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I went out to the barn awhile ago to unload the trailer and clean it with the Barn Manager. We got in pretty darn late last night and we were planning our next trip!!! Can't wait to go. I will be riding Sunday but hopefully will be up at Ebenezer again soon.


----------



## Nokota

If yall would look at my FB page, you would see that we are enjoying the first snowfall of the year. Has to be about 3" of wet snow on the ground already. Problem is the leaves are not all off yet and the power is out in town. Little slippery for riding, but Heading out this weekend for a Hunter Pace!!!


----------



## QOS

Snow? Woot!!! I was sweating yesterday up in the woods. We are having a cold front come in tonight though. That will be NICE!!!


----------



## SarahAnn

Here are a few pictures from our ride the other day: 

Nice faces on the both of us, eh?



















The scenery is awesome out here, LOVE IT!


----------



## QOS

It is beautiful!!!!


----------



## QOS

399 Miles!!! 

Woot! Biscuit and I rode right at 8 miles today with my cousin Kellie and hubby Barry. We rode around the woods and down both sides of the bayou. We saw a little armadillo that kinda made the horses spook in place - I think when it moved it startled Sarge, hubby's horse. 

The woods were still decorated with Halloween decorations. We went to the fundraiser last night that was hosting the hayride out there and had a blast! There was even a "headless horseman" who followed us for awhile - that horse was a trooper!!! They were out on a 4 wheeler and a tractor today taking down all of the stuff. 

Hoping to ride tomorrow and Wednesday. We are going to McKinney Roughs in Bastrop, TX in 3 weeks. I can't wait. I have ordered Sarge's hoofboots because of how rocky it is. We are hoping to ride Thursday - Saturday and return home Sunday morning.


----------



## SarahAnn

I'm super jealous! Today we were supposed to go on long ride, but we got a foot of snow last night. Normally it wouldn't matter, but being the first snow of the year, the only horse I trust to not be a wacko about it is my Blaze, and she doesn't have her snow shoes on yet  I didn't dare take her out with regular shoes, especially since the farrier said last week (yeah, he was out last week, and I didn't think it was quite time for snow shoes.) That if in the off chance that it does snow, to keep her in the barn. So I assume its probably not safe to ride her for hours on end through trails. Ha. 

Deer hunting season started here yesterday, so we now have to be very careful about where and when we ride. You'd have to think a horse was one hell of a huge deer to shoot it, but people do stupid things... 

I get super bummed this time of year because riding slows down so much. But I do look forward to ice fishing, skiing and snow mobiling. I have to fill my riding time gap somehow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Bummer. This week was hunting for "youth" I believe. We will not ride in Ebenezer probably til February when we do have reservations up there and for a week in March. My cousin and I are planning on riding down at the beach this coming weekend. The beach we will ride at is about 60 or 70 miles down Boliver Peninsula. It was pretty much wiped off during Hurricane Ike and now is built back and looks great. Hunting does get in the way of our riding! We can ride at Tyrrell Park safely because it is in the city. We are going to ride at Pundt Park in December which is about 100 miles from here. It is also in the the city so it is as safe as possible. 

It is blazing hot here in the summer but the winters are mostly mild and allow us to ride year around which is terrific!


----------



## Nokota

I did a 7.5 mile hunter pace on Saturday. Took a Looong time as I was riding with a newbie friend and he was riding my daughters Appendix QH. A little too much horse for him at anything more than a walk. I definitely did not dress for the ride. Never reached 40 degrees and the wind made it feel even colder. Here is a few pics of the ride.


----------



## SarahAnn

It just occurred to me, If anyone's looked at my pictures and is wondering but doesnt know how to ask... Yes, Blaze only has one eye. In the last picture I posted all you see is her blind side. I know I've looked at pictures and didnt know how to ask that type of question before


----------



## QOS

Nokota, that sounds a little chilly willy to me!!! My daughter was in Washington DC from last Wednesday - Sunday with the University she goes to and it was snowing there. LOL she is very cold natured and said she was FREEZING!!! We are looking forward to some cooler weather here. It is still pretty darn warm!!!


----------



## Celeste

Nokata, where are the pics?


----------



## Nokota

I dont know! I can see them up on the page. You cant??


----------



## Celeste

They are showing now. I wonder if my work computer had them blocked. Nice pics.


----------



## QOS

I went riding Friday and was able to get in 7.6 miles - 7 of it was at a jog. Biscuit's heart rate was around 105 and he just kept on going.

We had a really windy day Wednesday and the winds were gusting to 29 mph. There is an old tree in the woods that I have always said I didn't want to be around when it came down!!! Well, it came down and was across the trail. I got off of Biscuit and moved some of the chunks - it was totally rotten. 

Today my cousin and a friend rode in the woods and down the bayou for 7.2 miles. Our friend only rode 4 miles as her mare is under restrictions! Her mare was squirting like crazy and was a handful today. Biscuit is normally NEVER spooky and he was spooking at logs on the ground, he stepped on some brush and he spun around and I was so proud of myself - LOL My butt stayed in my saddle! After our friend went home we ate our lunch and saddled up again and took off. Biscuit and Elan did some jogging and some cantering. Biscuit did fabulous - not too fast and slowed to a nice slow canter. His heart rate pulsed down immediately. I was so proud of him! Treats all around for both horses. 

So I now have 413.8 miles


----------



## phantomhorse13

Looks like a really nice ride today.. though I did get a chuckle at the date stamp on the last pic being upsidedown.. made me wonder if any alcohol comes along on these rides! :lol:


I hope to be back in the saddle next weekend for an endurance ride, though not on Dreams. She gets 2 more weeks off!


----------



## QOS

LOL no...no drinks...just can't take a picture of my own horse in that position! Biscuit snagged a "toothpick" and the only way to get the pic was my arm out and camera tilted!!! But after riding with our friend, if I had been a drinking gal I would have needed a stiff one!


----------



## QOS

My riding buddy and I loaded up the horses today and hauled out to the park to ride. It was clear skies after raining last night - there was a good crisp breeze blowing. Biscuit started being spooky shortly after getting out of the trailer. He didn't want to pick up his feet at all. He didn't want to move forward into the woods and kept startling at God knows what. My friend's mare was doing the same thing. Maybe it is the full moon...who knows. We ended up just walking one round and Biscuit spooked at where the trail head is. So we turned around and retraced our ride. He was so nervous he had diarrhea. Bless his heart! Anyway...no one came off and we had a good time in spite of spooky horses! 3.8 miles for a total of 417.6 miles
413.8 miles


----------



## Celeste

I wonder why some times they just seem to see goblins. I wonder if there was some unusual animal smell. I'm glad you had fun anyway.


----------



## QOS

Could have been Celeste. There had been Halloween stuff in the woods but it has been removed. Biscuit has rode in this park darn near every week for the past year! He generally isn't a spooky horse at all...pretty much a steady eddy but the past two rides he has been jumpy. Whatever is hiding in the woods needs to leave!!


----------



## QOS

I went for a ride today - almost didn't go because it was blowing and gusting wind with overcast dark skies. My stable buddy and I loaded up and hauled to the park but unloaded in a different place than we normally do. Whatever gremlin was in the park the last two rides was blown away by the wind.  Biscuit wasn't the least bit spooky today.

We did some walking and jogging and a short canter. We crossed a downed log than Biscuit normally just steps over and Lee Ann was in front of me and Rogue kind of jumped the log. Biscuit wasn't too far behind and he went all National Velvet on me; I think he thought we were running a steeple chase :shock: and he jumped up HIGH and I almost lost my seat - the BACK of my thigh hit the pommel and I felt myself going left and I grabbed his mane up by his ears as it seemed he was vertical!! Lee Ann had turned around to say she didn't mean to jump it that high when she saw Biscuit going Grand National. LOL she said I took like a pro :lol: (as if!). I don't remember coming down...just going up! 

The horses were extremely sweaty for the amount of work we were doing but it was super humid today and they are fuzzing up for winter. Rogue and Biscuit has foamy areas on their chests. I got back to the trailer and asked Biscuit to side pass down the trailer and the RAV and about 4 foot beyond that and he did fantastic. I couldn't get this horse to side pass hardly at all and now he is passing like a dream. The longer I have this little yellow fellow, the better I like him. 

I had a pretty rough day yesterday - I normally NEVER cry - and I was reduced to crying yesterday. I went out and hugged up my horses and then today had a fabulous ride with my boy...I feel better already.  

We rode 7.2 miles. Biscuit's heart rates were terrific!!


----------



## QOS

Hubby and I rode in McKinney Roughs Park in central Texas this weekend. (I rode there in April with some friends) We went to the Happy Horse Hotel which is down the road from the park. It is a wonderful little place to stay. The horses each had their own round pen with clean fresh bedding. The rides were terrific but certainly rocky - our horses were all in hoof boots. We went with my cousin and her husband and another friend of ours. 

We rode nearly 17 miles in two rides. Not near enough! Biscuit wanted to go go go but one of our riders just likes to walk so that is what we did. Beautiful trails in spite of the super dry conditions of central Texas. I now have 433.4 miles for the year. I had got a little off on miles and double checked dates and miles to find I was a little off on some - thank God for Garmins and saving the files!!!


----------



## Celeste

Looks like a wonderful ride!
I haven't kept up with my milage this year. 
It hasn't been all that much anyway, however, I rode 6 miles this weekend.
My Sshabecca did better than she usually does. She is affectionately called "The Scud Missle" by some of my friends. She actually walked today without trying to bolt off in her own direction. All those hours that I have worked her in the arena are finally starting to pay off.


----------



## QOS

Scud Missile!!! That is funny. Biscuit went National Velvet on me last week - leaping a downed tree (not a big one) and good grief, I was grabbing for his mane by his ears because he was almost vertical! Saturday he was wanting to GO and my cousin's hubby got about 30 feet in front of me down a little dip and back up - Biscuit was in a full gallop in 2 strides. My Garmin says 24 mph. Good Lord above! I stopped him before he ran into the back of Reagan (cousin's hubby's horse) and he also flipped off on of his Easy Boot Gloves on his rocket take off. Horses will do the darnedest things!!


----------



## Celeste

When I was young I used to dream of having an extremely spirited horse. Now I still dream about it, but it is a nightmare. lol.
Maybe she will keep doing good.............
I am trying to keep her at a walk on the trail for a while. She has wide open full gallop down to perfection..........


----------



## QOS

I understand that Celeste! Biscuit is learning to canter/lope. He only knows gallop!! He is doing better at his canter/lope with a trainer and I have got him to canter at a controlled speed but when he gets excited like yesterday it is a gallop!! Thank God he WILL listen when I pull on those reins to WHOA!!!


----------



## Celeste

He sounds a lot like Sshabecca. He has a cute name. My poor horse came with that handle and I just never really got around to calling her something else. She answers pretty well to Becca and to some other choice words that I should not post here.......


----------



## QOS

I can understand that. I had a hard time coming up with something for Biscuit. Biscuit has had many names but didn't answer to any of them. While Kenny (former owner) had him he went through the names of Blaze, Trigger and Goose. Goose is what they referred to him when I bought him. I didn't like Goose. First I chose PAC (Piece of Cake), then Nick N0lte(cousin's hubby didn't like that one and ranted and raved about N!ck N0lte being less than a stellar citizen) which I chose because of his flaxen mane, I tried out Tucker - didn't really fit him. I called him The Other Horse for awhile and then one day riding we were kicking around names - Scottie, Biscottie, Biscuit - because he is the color of a Biscuit and it just stuck. He responds to the name and is called The Biscuit & Bisckie


----------



## SarahAnn

I have countless nicknames for my guys. They'll answer to anything at this point.

We went out yesterday for a nice long ride. Had a blast. Me and 2 friends. One rode my Sage, and I took Tuffy out (as it was a memorial ride in Rain's honor, and Tuffy and Rain were full sisters, I found it appropriate.) And a friend came over on her horse. It was a lot of fun... Sage, who is very mellow and low key, while galloping decided Rusty (friend's horse) was NOT going to pass him. Rusty got about one step in front of sage and it was all over, he took off faster then I knew he could go. (I think I will be barrel racing Sage this summer!) Meanwhile Tuffy and I are at a nice pace just watching as these kids try to race each other. What a blast. Did I mention that it was a blast? On the way home I rested my reins across my horn and was able to stretch out my back and arms, let me feet hang down out of the stirrups and relaxed. I didn't bring my GPS, I should have. I could drive down the ITS trail and measure the distance today. I think I will 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

My endurance buddy and I went for a training ride this afternoon. It wasn't a long ride - 4.1 miles but most of it was at about 7.5 mph - a nice trot!!! I had my heart monitor on and Biscuit's heart rate stayed around 121 to 125. It dropped immediately on stopping or slowing down. 

A trainer has been working with Biscuit on going straight and his canter skills - and it is paying off. I asked for the canter and got it even though it was a little fast. I asked him to slow down and he did without dropping back to a trot. We did this twice and he did fantastic and I did ok. 

He was very forward and eager to go...he wasn't too happy this weekend with having to just walk when he wanted to go!! He has turned into a fantastic riding buddy and I couldn't be more thrilled! 

437.5 miles for the year - closing in on the goal of 500 miles!


----------



## QOS

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!! I have a wedding cake this weekend but I got it baked yesterday and went for a ride late this morning with my cousin. We ate lunch out at the park after riding a few miles. Some kid was riding out there on a four wheeler and the park doesn't allow them.

We could hear him in the woods and the horses were a little antsy about it. When we went to eat lunch I heard him coming down the trail so I got up and trotted into the woods and and here he came down the trail with a "Halloween 13" Jason mask on his face. I held up my hand and he stopped and I told him that it was equestrian trails only and he would be fined if the police stopped him. He was very polite and said he hadn't seen the signs. I said it was ok but that his 4 wheeler was kinda spooking the horses! We got back on the horses after eating and went back to riding. Biscuit is working on his canter and we cantered a way in the woods and he still is going too fast and somewhat unbalanced but he is getting it. 

We rode 7.3 miles today so Biscuit and I have 444.8 miles.


----------



## SailorGriz

Hey Everyone! Sorry I haven't been posting much. The Good News is that I've been doing a lot more riding than posting! I've long since lost track of cumulative distance. Sigh.

A couple weeks ago I rode a new area with some friends. We left from the farm of one of the people with us and then entered public access lands. It's logging country, steep, with lots of trails and old logging roads. We had a blast!

I can't enter at the same farm unless I'm riding with that group so I found another entry to the area that's public. Been back several times now, had a great ride each time.

Last Saturday something happened to Mr. Big, not sure what. I think he might have slipped--back feet slipped sideways off a hump, I think. Anyway, when I went to get on him yesterday for a ride around the homestead his whole rump and back legs just collapsed! It was really strange! I knew his back was a little sore, I assume from a slip, but I had no idea it was that bad. Completely not rideable. Darn it all.

Hopefully, he'll be better in a few days and I can go out again. 

Hopefully.


----------



## QOS

Sailor - you have sailed into the port!!! Long time no see!!

Glad you have been out riding and sounds like some great rides too! So sorry to hear Mr. Big is having an issue. Let us know how he is doing. Hope it is better soon and post some pictures of the wonderful rides!


----------



## SailorGriz

Bit seems to be better today. Running my fingers along his spine is still getting a serious flinch--but not as much as yesterday. I chose not to bute him today as I didn't think he really needed it. And because I don't like to bute horses unless they REALLY need it--or unless I have no choice but to ride 'em sore. I hate having to do that but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!

Maybe by the end of the week he'll be ready. And I'll try to remember my camera!


----------



## QOS

Poor guy - glad to hear he seems a little better.


----------



## Nokota

Welecome back sailor. Is anyone else having trouble with the horse forum? Everytime I log on with my laptop it freezes my computer and I have to use ctrl-alt-del to even exit the page. Just not the same using my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I haven't had any trouble using it. Not freezing up for me. 

Glad to hear Mr. Big feels better. Ugh. I hate having horsey problems. 

I finally got to ride today. My son got married this weekend and I did take my friend for a spin on Biscuit in the arena Thursday but that is the closest I got to riding since Friday a week ago! She came down to help me with the cakes - she is from Michigan. She has never rode before and she just loved riding The Biscuit. He even took off on a trot and she didn't get scared! You go girl!!!

My barn buddies and I rode for 3.8 miles today which is two loops around the woods at our local riding park. Even though Biscuit hasn't been rode much he was a perfect angel for the most part. I am riding Saturday and hopefully Sunday. Saturday will be at the beach where Hurricane Ike wiped everything off the map. It has been rebuilt down there and looks wonderful. Sunday will be in the park...weather permitting.

Next week we are going on our girls trip to Brazos Bend State Park. Can't wait!!! We now have 448.6 miles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally am getting Dreams back out, after a 3 month recovery period for the lyme disease. I was lucky in that I got to ride friends' horses at 3 rides while she was off, but I sure have missed being in the saddle!!

Getting to learn the trails around the new barn and there are some fantastic places we are allowed to ride, and its almost all private land! Huge change from the places we used to train.

This is one of the only covered bridges in New Jersey:










my 2011 mileage
sept 3 -- 50.09 miles -- 538.13 total miles
sept 17 -- 28.74 miles -- 566.87 total miles
sept 18 -- 18.6 miles -- 585.47 total miles
oct 1 – 14.95 miles -- 600.42 total miles
oct 22 – 30.1 miles -- 630.52 total miles
nov 12 -- 49.23 miles -- 679.75 total miles
dec 2 -- 10.2 miles -- 689.95 total miles
dec 8 -- 8.36 miles -- 698.31 total miles


----------



## QOS

Girl, you are whipping my butt on that mileage!!!! 

Glad that Dreams is better - poor girl!!! Lyme's is the pits. The covered bridge is gorgeous - I went over one in Oregon years ago but it was in a car - not the same.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Girl, you are whipping my butt on that mileage!!!!
> 
> Glad that Dreams is better - poor girl!!! Lyme's is the pits. The covered bridge is gorgeous - I went over one in Oregon years ago but it was in a car - not the same.



And had Dreams not gotten sick, that mileage would look a lot different!

But I am lucky to have had the season we did--it was one of our best yet with 5 rides, one of which was a 100 miler, 5 top tens, 1 best conditioned, and 1 win. Imagine what she would have done if she'd finished the season healthy?!

It was so nice to not only get back on her, but to have her actually be silly because she felt so good (and she's nice enough that her silliness isn't unseating!). We went past a road crew trimming trees yesterday and she was showing off to the point everyone stopped working to stare! And I wonder why ayrabs get such a bad name 

The covered bridge is really neat. I've had the opportunity to ride through 2 others (one in the Foxcatcher ride in Maryland, one in the Vermont 100) and they never get old. Maybe next time I can talk Leslie into snapping our picture in front of it.


Are you excited for next ride season yet? Your mileage is going to be very different too!


----------



## QOS

I am excited. I know that I can possibly ride in 3 rides. The other dates for Texas rides are when I have wedding cakes so those dates are out. I may try to go to the 7IL on New Years Day for a ride - I have a big cake on New Years Eve so if I can I will haul over there. It is about 2.5 hours away way on the other side of Houston, TX. If we do, that will be our first ride. Otherwise, it will be the Airport Ride. 

My ride buddy is looking at a LQ today - we have the use of the ranches LQ but it has a VERY small living space. If she gets this one it will make going alot easier! I have a Brenderup so camping in it is primitive to say the least!


----------



## QOS

My cousin and I hauled down to the beach today to ride. Biscuit was a total toot today. I had to literally "push" him 4 miles down the beach. He normally is very forward and more than happy to jog, trot, etc. When my cousin's horse would even act like he was going to stop Biscuit would stop in his tracks. He kept wanting to turn back and head for the trailer.

The grass was extremely green down at the beach and he had been munching away before we left...I think he wanted to go back and mow the lawn over there. I just kept pushing him forward and all of a sudden there was a huge loud BOOM. The sound bounced off the water and sounded to me like it came from the water but I knew that it hadn't. Kellie thought it was a shotgun blast and I thought it was a fireworks cannon. We could see a kid over by a house that was being built. The horses jumped/spooked in place but that was it. We went over there and Kellie called the kid over and he said it was a fireworks cannon and he was sorry. He said he rode horses himself and he just didn't see us. Ok...off we go pushing the Biscuit down the beach. We rode a little more than 4 miles down the beach and it was simply gorgeous today. Cool but not freezing cold. Good breeze but not blowing gale force winds like it does sometimes. On the way back - Biscuit was raring to go. We set a trot of about 7.3 mph according to the Garmin and headed back. At one point I lost heart monitor info and my receiver had come out of its case and was dangling down by the top of Biscuit's legs! Thank God I didn't lose it.

We rode 8.5 miles and the last half was much more enjoyable than the first half! I am going riding in the morning at the park with another friend of mine - so hopefully will get to work on Biscuit's sudden lazy streak. (Galveston is straight ahead of this picture. We could see the buildings and a huge cruise ship.)

Total miles 457.1


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> My cousin and I hauled down to the beach today to ride.



I am so jealous!! A shame your pony had to be a twit to start with, but sounds like it was still a good ride overall.

Were your ears burning yesterday evening? I saw Mandy at a function and we got to talking about tack and she mentioned she'd been getting orders from all over lately. I said I knew at least one person from Texas had ordered and she was amazed! I tried to explain how I 'knew' you but I think she just assumed we chatted on fb somehow.

I can't wait to see Biscuit in his new clothes.


----------



## QOS

I am glad for Mandy! She seems to have a great business making a terrific product. That is funny about you knowing her customers through this site. LOL It is a small world!

Biscuit was a total twit yesterday and a total forward doll today - go figure!!! I rode out with the young lady that is working with Biscuit on his cues and his canter. She is a terrific rider and so calm with him. We rode 8.5 miles today - about 2/3 of it at a jog or trot. We went around the woods without stopping or slowing for about 2.5 miles and Biscuit's heart rate was in the low 90's some in the high 80's and occasionally popping up a little higher. I thought his heart rates today were wonderful. 

H did want to give me trash when we can to the opening of the woods near the trailer. He wanted to say the ride was over - but since I am the one paying the boarding fees I get to decide when it is over. He refused to go forward and backed up - I turned him in circles, was kicking him for all I was worth and I backed him when he stopped backing. Took a while but he decided to move forward. The last lap I made him go past this (still some trash of backing up, kicking, circling) but he decided pretty quickly that the old girl wasn't going to give up and went forward. I went down the trail and out another opening onto the road, curved around and back to the stables. All in all, he was pretty darn terrific today. We now have 465.6 miles.


----------



## NC Trail Rider

I recently bought my first horse! and registered with the APHA Ride America program. I look forward to keeping track of my hours and miles spent in the saddle and hope that I can participate in a new "How far did we ride" thread for 2012!


----------



## QOS

Congrats NC Trail Rider on that new horse!!! Trail riding is a blast!


----------



## QOS

I got back from my weekend ride awhile ago. We went to Brazos Bend State Park which is approximately 135 miles from here - south of Houston. The equestrian part was another 10 miles or so - down a 4 miles bumpy lumpy road that we could only go 5 mph. OMG it took us 27 minutes to go back up that road today. When we got there Friday Biscuit was in the back of the 4 horse trailer and he was a little rattled when I took him out of the trailer. 

Nice trails but not really long trails. All in all we rode 24.2 miles. We managed to get in just under 6 mile ride Friday after we set up our camp. It was a primitive type camp. Saturday we rode 12.8 miles and then cooked out in Dutch Ovens. Way too much fun. This morning we got up and packed up and got everything ready to go. We bought corral panels for this trip as they didn't offer corrals. We rode about 5.4 miles today. 

We did some trotting and a little cantering but my friend's mare was a little off yesterday. Biscuit kicked the snot out of her when she tried to nose in on his breakfast yesterday. I was a little surprised as he is not aggressive at all. When we got back to the camp she was acting really funny, stomach sucking up, lifted up her leg and biting at her stomach. We gave her a dose of banamine and watched her closely. She did pass some stool but good grief, it was so hard it BOUNCED off the ground. She was ok though, thank God and this morning she was fine and passing normal stools. 

I now have 489.8 miles for the year. Woot!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got to get Dreams out on Friday, despite the high winds and frigid temps. We went out alone, so nothing to limit our speed! Dreams was a bit of a goof, wanting to squeal and crow hop and fling her head instead of cantering along nicely at first.. but I have to say, it was so nice to see her feeling good.

A lot of the route we rode was through fields along the edge of a road and every time a car got up along next to us, she'd try to race it.. what a showoff!


2011 mileage
oct 22 – 30.1 miles -- 630.52 total miles
nov 12 -- 49.23 miles -- 679.75 total miles
dec 2 -- 10.2 miles -- 689.95 total miles
dec 8 -- 8.36 miles -- 698.31 total miles
dec 16 -- 9.55 miles -- 707.86 total miles


----------



## QOS

So glad Miss Dreams is feeling good enough to squeal and crow hop! Frigid temps ... ugh.... but once you get started it isn't too bad!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> So glad Miss Dreams is feeling good enough to squeal and crow hop! Frigid temps ... ugh.... but once you get started it isn't too bad!



I am not a fan of the cold.. and i suspect its only going to get worse, considering we had our first measureable/shovelable snowfall in oct!! :shock: 

But I warm up once we get going; I actually shed a layer a few miles in.

Some day, when I win the lottery, I will be able to winter down south with you!


----------



## QOS

Come on down. It sometimes is cold as all get out but snow is a rarity. Dreams will love it...she can pal around with Miss Legato and The Biscuit. She will love it!


----------



## QOS

*Made 500+ miles today*

I rode yesterday with my cousin, Kellie. I picked her up and what an adventure to get her gelding, Elan, in the Brenderup. We rode out at Tyrrell Park for 3.6 miles. Just a short ride. Got in my Rav to leave and it wouldn't start. I have had some issues with it and it got a brand new battery Tueday (the other one was only 10 months old!) I finally got it to crank up and then was stuck in the mud! I was able to back it up and get out after spinning the tires a little bit. Got around the corner and my trailer did that funky bump bump bump thing it did a few months ago when Biscuit freaked out in the trailer. He cut his leg up some but was fine. Geez...I sprayed the hitch thingy with WD40 and it was fine. 

I asked Hubby to ride with me today and hauled to Tyrrell again. It was wet out there still from a heavy rain Wednesday. We saw an otter by Willow bayou up on the levee. We were riding to the back of the park to Hildebrandt Bayou. We got about 3.5 miles from the truck and it started drizzling. We thought it would let up but it didn't. There is no short cut to get back so we just kept going. Hogs had tore up tons of the vegetation back there. It kept raining and on the other side of the bog (goes in a huge circle in the back) we started trotting. Barry isn't supposed to be doing to much jumping around as he just had cataract surgery on the 10th of December. We were pretty wet by the time we got back to the truck but I was warm but I didn't have a hat on so my hair was wet. It was 45 degrees but no wind was blowing. 

We rode 7.8 miles and that gave me 501.2 miles for the year!!! Woot!!!! My original goal had been 400 and then 500 so I am thrilled that I could get in those miles before the end of the year. Hoping to go riding Monday but don't know if that will happen

Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Trails.


----------



## phantomhorse13

congrats on getting to your goal mileage!! i am jealous that you got to get out and ride, though sorry to hear you had vehicle trouble.

i hope to get out on thursday, for my last jaunt of this year, but will be riding locally, so don't expect my mileage to increase that much.

oh, something you n biscuit will appreciate.. santa (aka, my bf) gave me a gift certificate for a COMPLETE SET of tack from mandy!!!!!!!  :shock:


----------



## QOS

OMG Phantom - that is absolutely fabulous!!! So, which ones are you going to get? I am already planning my next set - I want just a regular bridle not a halter/bridle combo!!!!

It was nice getting out yesterday and I probably won't get to go again til Sunday. I have a wedding cake Thursday and Saturday so I will be busy this week with cakes.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> OMG Phantom - that is absolutely fabulous!!! So, which ones are you going to get?


looking at getting the convert-a-bridle (in this color and overlay, will be worn over her black rope halter):












with this hackamore (though the actual hack in black, not silver):












and the smooth grip reins (in red, of course):











and the kickapoo breastcollar:











so so so excited!!


----------



## QOS

Very pretty and I LOVE the color Red. I think she would look fantastic in the blue though with her pretty grey coat!!! 

I would like to get Biscuit some in her blue color - the blue looks gorgeous in the pictures!


----------



## QOS

I did a spread sheet on the miles and checked it with my Garmin. I added them up and I was off somewhat. I had 522.1 miles instead of 501. I was a little surprised. 

I was able to ride today because I got my wedding cakes done early. I rode with my cousin and Biscuit did the oddest thing. He started peanut rolling - I thought that was strange and then he folded up and laid down. He got back up and I loosened his girth. Very odd. He is ok though. I went and checked on him at 8:30 tonight. 

Anywhoo... I rode 8.3 miles today so Biscuit and I logged 530.4 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I was able to get out on Thursday and had a nice jaunt around the neighbor's property. Weather was very chilly, which seems to be the theme when I ride lately. Silly winter. Despite the recent rain, the footing was only mucky in a few places.

In the end, this is my mileage for the year:

nov 12 -- 49.23 miles -- 679.75 total miles
dec 2 -- 10.2 miles -- 689.95 total miles
dec 8 -- 8.36 miles -- 698.31 total miles
dec 16 -- 9.55 miles -- 707.86 total miles
dec 29 -- 9.95 miles -- 717.81 total miles


Not quite what I was expecting, but not too shabby either. Despite our season ending prematurely, we still had a great one. 

Here's to a fantatic 2012!!


----------



## QOS

Phantom, you kicked my butt and that is with a shortened season for you!! Hoping to have a great New Year and put in a bunch of riding : )


----------



## Celeste

Are y'all going to start a new mileage thread for 2012?


----------



## QOS

Do you want to? I have had fun logging it.


----------



## Celeste

Well I have my Garmin now.........
I plan to keep up with mine this year.
So if you start it up, I will participate.


----------



## QOS

Let's do it then. I will start it right now. I am riding tomorrow so I will have a place to post it to! See y'all on the 2012 Thread!


----------



## traildancer

Haven't checked this for a while. I made 1000 miles just barely.

Congratulations to QOS and PhantomRider for 500+ and 700+ and anyone else who rode lots of miles. Isn't it fun?


----------



## QOS

wow wee Trail Dancer that is amazing!!!! Don't know if I will ever be able to do that but am working on it. I set 600 miles as my initial goal but really hoping to make 700. I am already up 10 miles from last year at this time so who knows? Maybe I will make the 700 :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Wow! That is a lot of miles! I wish that I had the time to do that. Keep on riding!


----------



## traildancer

Most of those miles were on some BLM land close to me. It's open all winter, gets pretty sloppy during the rains, but no blocked trails. It's amazing how fast the miles add up when you are only out a few hours at a time.

I know you can do it!


----------



## Celeste

Well I'm not off to a great start, but maybe I will make progress!


----------

